# TEAM CALI



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

LETS SHOW THEM HOW WHE DO IT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

CALI in the house


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

YEAH.. CALI REPRESENTA RIGHT HERE


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2006, 10:18 PM~5583177
> *YEAH.. CALI REPRESENTA RIGHT HERE
> *



x2


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

califas


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

Surside Califas up in here


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 10 2006, 12:16 AM~5583922
> *Surside Califas up in here
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 10 2006, 12:16 AM~5583922
> *Surside Califas up in here
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

see us run :machinegun:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 10 2006, 12:16 AM~5583922
> *Surside Califas up in here
> *


 :machinegun: :angry: :twak: :guns: :thumbsdown:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

man, fuckit south or north, its all califas!!!!


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 10 2006, 02:00 PM~5585616
> *man, fuckit south or north, its all califas!!!!
> *


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

well said chamuco :thumbsup: represent califas to the fullest.bring the titles back home where they belong. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

CALI IS BUSTING OUT THIS YEAR BIG BRINGING IT BACK TO WERE IT BELONGS


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hey i was bord lol................


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 10 2006, 04:31 PM~5586128
> *hey i was bord lol................
> 
> 
> ...


that looks cool!! i think i want to dye my grass purple now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh: ok :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

i think the frame looks better that color than the grenn one


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 10 2006, 04:50 PM~5586170
> *i think the frame looks better that color than the grenn one
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

naw green looks way better :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

X 50! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.SHADES (Apr 26, 2006)

CALI IN THE SUMMERTIME uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.SHADES_@Jun 11 2006, 12:26 PM~5589576
> *CALI IN THE SUMMERTIME uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 10 2006, 12:16 AM~5583922
> *Surside Califas up in here
> *


Come on man, no gang stuff in here. ight :biggrin: but N E Ways.............Wuts crackin CALI? :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

HE MEANT SOUTHERN CALIFAS


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

so can I a Norte Califas, NO?............


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

But a if that what it means then fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

NORTE up in thisssssssssssssss


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Don't matter north,south,east or west. :nono: as long as it's cali. :biggrin: we need to regain the throne!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 11 2006, 06:46 PM~5591001
> *Don't matter north,south,east or west.  :nono: as long as it's cali. :biggrin: we need to regain the throne!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


fo sho man :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

TEAM CALI, LETS SEE EVEY BODYS BIKE, SO POST UP YOU BIKE IF YOUR FROM CALI


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: CALI POR VIDA


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 11 2006, 06:46 PM~5591001
> *Don't matter north,south,east or west.  :nono: as long as it's cali. :biggrin: we need to regain the throne!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


hmm, that sounds kinda familiar.... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

all cali here.....


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

under construction!

heres mine under construction getting ready for the nationals whos goin?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81low_@Jun 12 2006, 07:19 PM~5597253
> *under construction!
> 
> heres mine under construction getting ready for the nationals whos goin?
> *


WHAT NATIONALS AND WHERES IT AT


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 12 2006, 08:22 PM~5597276
> *WHAT NATIONALS AND WHERES IT AT
> *


Bakersfield, I think this year its in august. I gota hit up my tio he'll know...


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jun 11 2006, 04:34 PM~5590602
> *Come on man, no gang stuff in here. ight :biggrin:  but N E Ways.............Wuts crackin CALI? :biggrin:
> *


nah man i dont mean any gang stuff i just mean to be specific, but like someone else said cali NEEDS TO REGAIN THE THRONE


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 12 2006, 06:06 PM~5596801
> *hmm, that sounds kinda familiar.... :biggrin:
> *


That's right :thumbsup:Cali in full force!!!!


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 12 2006, 09:38 PM~5598117
> *nah man i dont mean any gang stuff i just mean to be specific, but like someone else said cali NEEDS TO REGAIN THE THRONE
> *


Fo sho homie :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Team Cali...... Wuts up?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jun 14 2006, 11:51 PM~5610196
> *Team Cali...... Wuts up?
> 
> 
> ...


that came out nice!!


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 14 2006, 11:54 PM~5610211
> *that came out nice!!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

where did you get the miriors like them


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 15 2006, 12:04 AM~5610255
> *where did you get the miriors like them
> *


They came from a back of a tail lights. I don't know what year tho


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

here r sum of SANTANA'S


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THE ONLY THIN ONE OF THESE WENT THROUGH A MAKE OVER, JUST SLIGHTLY.....
BEFORE
















DURING THE MAKEOVER..
























AND AFTER....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THATS PART OF TEAM CALI!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 16 2006, 09:41 PM~5620958
> *THE ONLY THIN ONE OF THESE WENT THROUGH A MAKE OVER, JUST SLIGHTLY.....
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


my jefito can get down on makin the box he built mine to


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jun 16 2006, 10:32 PM~5621226
> *my jefito can get down on makin the box he built mine to
> 
> 
> ...



Lovin' that silver trike.Big ups.Is it going to San Diego.If so,see you there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMM ,THATS TIGHT,YEA THE LIL SILVER BULLET WILL BE THIER TOO,LITTLE BIT MORE MODS TO IT,STILL MAINTAINING ITS STREET CATAGORY....


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 19 2006, 06:53 PM~5634858
> *DAMM ,THATS TIGHT,YEA THE LIL SILVER BULLET WILL BE THIER TOO,LITTLE BIT MORE MODS TO IT,STILL MAINTAINING ITS STREET CATAGORY....
> *


WHATS TIGHT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Jun 19 2006, 09:37 PM~5635781
> *WHATS TIGHT
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what show is the bike goin be at next danny? i wana check out that seat


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 19 2006, 01:54 PM~5633521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: THIS PIC OF THE BIKE....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 20 2006, 04:13 PM~5640870
> *:uh: THIS PIC OF THE BIKE....
> *


THANKS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 20 2006, 03:43 PM~5640762
> *what show is the bike goin be at next danny? i wana check out that seat
> *


FRESNO THIS WEEKEND


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 20 2006, 05:22 PM~5641273
> *FRESNO THIS WEEKEND
> *


your lucky im not going 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 20 2006, 05:42 PM~5641346
> *your lucky im not going
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: PROBALLY BECAUSE YOUR SCARED :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 20 2006, 05:44 PM~5641362
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: PROBALLY BECAUSE YOUR SCARED :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: no ride


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 20 2006, 05:45 PM~5641367
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono: no ride
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
but that will give you more time to spend with your son cutty


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 20 2006, 05:48 PM~5641387
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> but that will give you more time to spend with your son cutty
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 20 2006, 04:13 PM~5640870
> *:uh: THIS PIC OF THE BIKE....
> *


THAYS WHAT I THOUGHT BUT I WAS JUST MAKING SURE :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WAS CRACKIN' CALI


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

not much


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ALOT OF SHOWS THIS WEEKEND


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

no fresno for me i dont think i need to get my cutty smoged and wana finish up my newest bike i hope


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

EXCUSES,EXCUSES,EXCUSES


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

plus im mad


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 05:17 PM~5652939
> *plus im mad
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 22 2006, 05:55 PM~5653077
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO VEGAS THIS YEAR


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 06:00 PM~5653109
> *ARE YOU GOING TO VEGAS THIS YEAR
> *


yup! you takin the trike???


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 22 2006, 06:25 PM~5653240
> *yup! you takin the trike???
> *


yup


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Wud up cali!!!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 06:30 PM~5653257
> *yup
> *


cool homie, see ya there!


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 22 2006, 06:33 PM~5653271
> *cool homie, see ya there!
> *


i think i might be going too


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Jun 22 2006, 07:03 PM~5653391
> *i think i might be going too
> *


cool!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

me :dunno: hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 23 2006, 10:14 AM~5652924
> *ALOT OF SHOWS THIS WEEKEND
> *


Hopefully everyone posts up pics of the shows


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 22 2006, 10:33 PM~5654606
> *Hopefully everyone posts up pics of the shows
> *


i'll try and get some pics from the highland park show up when i get back...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 23 2006, 06:37 PM~5659101
> *i'll try and get some pics from the highland park show up when i get back...
> *


which bikes are you guys taking chamuco


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

to bad down sydrome eric cant post in here hes not from the golden state haaaaaaaah


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

WHO WON WAT THIS WEEKEND THERE WERE ALOT OF SHOWS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

KILLA CALI WHATS UP


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

WE RITE HERE


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Temptation Orange County won:


1st 16" mild
2nd 16" street
3rd 20" mild

at San Diego :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Pretty good competition out there.Can't wait for next year! :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Where's everyone at? :dunno:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

HIT UP THE CHAT PEEPS


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)

WHERE ARE SUM SHOPS IN L.A.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 22 2006, 10:33 PM~5654606
> *Hopefully everyone posts up pics of the shows
> *


dont worry i will :biggrin:


----------



## 94TC (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 30 2006, 09:28 PM~5697270
> *KILLA CALI WHATS UP
> *


HELLO!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 22 2006, 10:33 PM~5654606
> *Hopefully everyone posts up pics of the shows
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

SUP TEAM CALIIIIIIII :wave: :wave:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i guess where not close as the rest of the texas team


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Were all coming up. Next year will be a very good one for Cali.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2006, 10:21 PM~5879597
> *Were all coming up. Next year will be a very good one for Cali.
> *


why yousay that some one comeing out with a new bike or are you building something ? 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ya next year should be good !!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

YUP A LOT OF MY BIKES COMING OUT NEXT YEAR ABOUT 4 OF THEM :0 :0 :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ which ones :angry:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

A 20 IN GIRLS FRAME..A 20 IN SHWINN BOYS FRAME...A 20 IN SHWINN BOYS FRAME...A 16 IN SHWINN BOYS FRAME


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 31 2006, 10:24 PM~5879607
> *why yousay that some one comeing out with a new bike or are you building something ?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


I will be coming out with something new. We will have some new bikes coming out next year. Im not sure when but some of them are almost done. Either way, they are going to represent foor Cali.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ya we got some bikes comeing out also for next for sure and hopefully soem comes out with a radical almost as nice as rec j/p


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

T


T


T


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 31 2006, 10:36 PM~5879664
> *ya we got some bikes comeing out also for next for sure and hopefully soem comes out with a radical almost as nice as rec j/p
> *


Radicals are going to start coming out. I know about some that we are going to see next year.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i wish i knew secrets like these some times


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 31 2006, 10:47 PM~5879728
> *i wish i knew secrets like these some times
> *


I dont have pics yet.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well i trying to get soem stuff out there hopefully ill be done with all my engraving and display by vegas but if not theres always next year :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah next year should be good, my trike will acuwaly be out


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2006, 11:39 PM~5879682
> *Radicals are going to start coming out. I know about some that we are going to see next year.
> *


YES THEY ARE :biggrin: BUT SSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS A SECRET


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2006, 04:04 AM~5880316
> *YES THEY ARE :biggrin: BUT SSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS A SECRET
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

my full might come out done next summer. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

are there any riders near whittier/la puente area?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2006, 01:32 AM~5880044
> *yeah next year should be good, my trike will acuwaly be out
> *


 X2!MINE MITE B OUT BY THE MIDDLE OR THE END OF NEXT YEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 1 2006, 04:14 PM~5883607
> *X2!MINE MITE B OUT BY THE MIDDLE OR THE END OF NEXT YEAR. :biggrin:
> *


  theres getting more trikes out here now


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2006, 04:15 PM~5883616
> *  theres getting more trikes out here now
> *


 :biggrin: IT MITE B A RADICAL IM NOT SURE YET.....


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

:wave: WUTUP WEST COAST!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 1 2006, 04:33 PM~5883765
> *:wave: WUTUP WEST COAST!!!!
> *


$UP BRO.....
uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 1 2006, 03:33 PM~5883765
> *:wave: WUTUP WEST COAST!!!!
> *


Whats up.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 1 2006, 04:33 PM~5883765
> *:wave: WUTUP WEST COAST!!!!
> *


sup seezer!!!!


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

LOL more responses than i thought....just sittin here bumpin up the topic for CALI! Keep it crackalackin! YAY YAY!

hahahaha can you tell i listen to too much rap..lol


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

WHAT OTHER SHOWS ARE THIS WEEKEND BESIDES NATIONALS


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 1 2006, 03:46 PM~5883848
> *WHAT OTHER SHOWS ARE THIS WEEKEND BESIDES NATIONALS
> *


i believe old memories in el sereno..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 1 2006, 03:46 PM~5883848
> *WHAT OTHER SHOWS ARE THIS WEEKEND BESIDES NATIONALS
> *


Portland. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 04:49 PM~5883874
> *Portland.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 04:49 PM~5883874
> *Portland.  :biggrin:
> *


to far!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 04:49 PM~5883874
> *Portland.  :biggrin:
> *


ILL BE THERE BUT UNFORTUNATLY I WONT BE SHOWING WITH EVERYTHING THAT I WANTED TO BE SHOWING WITH .....SOME OF MY PARTS ARE NOT COMING UNTIL FRIDAY AFTERNOON AND IM LEAVING FRIDAY MORNING


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2006, 05:41 PM~5884540
> *ILL BE THERE BUT UNFORTUNATLY I WONT BE SHOWING WITH EVERYTHING THAT I WANTED TO BE SHOWING WITH .....SOME OF MY PARTS ARE NOT COMING UNTIL FRIDAY AFTERNOON AND IM LEAVING FRIDAY MORNING
> *


Fuck it.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 06:43 PM~5884552
> *Fuck it.
> *


X2....N RAUL U GOIN?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any streetlow shows comin up.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 1 2006, 06:45 PM~5884566
> *any streetlow shows comin up.
> *


N SAN JO I THINK.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 1 2006, 05:45 PM~5884564
> *X2....N RAUL U GOIN?
> *


My mirros and my speedometer cable are going. :biggrin: Im not going this time.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 1 2006, 05:45 PM~5884566
> *any streetlow shows comin up.
> *


Next one is Sept 3rd. Are you going?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 06:51 PM~5884607
> *Next one is Sept 3rd. Are you going?
> *


I MITE....IM DEBATIN WETHER OR NOT....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 06:49 PM~5884589
> *My mirros and my speedometer cable are going.  :biggrin:  Im not going this time.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

most likly yea raul, we gota work on operation ' defeat aftershock '


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 1 2006, 05:59 PM~5884654
> *most likly yea raul, we gota work on operation ' defeat aftershock '
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 1 2006, 05:53 PM~5884613
> *I MITE....IM DEBATIN WETHER OR NOT....
> *


Is the car club going?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i got sum realy good uniqe secrete stuff i gota show you.

i got the all $ for u


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

blvd kings cc prez gona get me in tlm mag!!! :0 :0 
of course wen my bike is done.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 1 2006, 06:18 PM~5884757
> *blvd kings cc prez gona get me in tlm mag!!! :0  :0
> of course wen my bike is done.
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 06:43 PM~5884552
> *Fuck it.
> *


YOU KNOW IM THERE FOR SURE  REPPIN TO THE FULLEST


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2006, 06:57 PM~5885055
> *YOU KNOW IM THERE FOR SURE  REPPIN TO THE FULLEST
> *


Cali's going to take it again.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 07:58 PM~5885064
> *Cali's going to take it again.
> *


JUST WAIT UNTIL VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2006, 07:04 PM~5885098
> *JUST WAIT UNTIL VEGAS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 07:07 PM~5884712
> *Is the car club going?
> *


YEA THERE ALL GOIN. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DRAMA FREE IN CALI :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

WASSUP TEAM CALI


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2006, 08:08 PM~5885615
> *DRAMA FREE IN CALI :biggrin:
> *


AND SUCKA FREE TOO


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 09:31 PM~5885855
> *AND SUCKA FREE TOO
> *


CANT FORGET THAT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

AND BITCH FREE.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

AND WE WONT CRY IF WE LOSE :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2006, 10:06 PM~5886116
> *AND WE WONT CRY IF WE LOSE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 09:31 PM~5885855
> *AND SUCKA FREE TOO
> *


not lil criminal.. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2006, 10:06 PM~5886116
> *AND I WILL CRY IF I LOSE :biggrin:
> *


YEAH WE WONT CRY BUT DANNY WILL CRY IS HE LOSES :tears:

:biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

T

T

T

TEAM CALI!!!!!!!


L8 IM OUT....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt bitches!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 10:23 PM~5886280
> *not lil criminal.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: WATCH IT BRO....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 :guns:>>>>


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 2 2006, 11:17 AM~5888989
> *:0 :guns:>>>>
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

ay its west coast wednesday!.. :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHATS UP FELLAS


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WAZ UP BRO....


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

:wave: que pasa senores?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

WASSUP ANY WON GONNA HIT UP THE CHAT?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 2 2006, 09:38 PM~5893040
> *WASSUP ANY WON GONNA HIT UP THE CHAT?
> *


I CANT CHAT......D4M JAVA.... :angry:


----------



## 209.R (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 10 2006, 01:16 AM~5583922
> *Surside Califas up in here
> *


DUMB :angry: :machinegun: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209.R_@Aug 2 2006, 09:49 PM~5893127
> *DUMB  :angry:  :machinegun:  :thumbsdown:
> *


X2.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

T

T

T


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 2 2006, 09:41 PM~5893070
> *I CANT CHAT......D4M JAVA.... :angry:
> *


FOOL WHEN IT POPS UP LIKE THAT CLICK ON THE JAVA THING UNDER THE OTHER THING THEN GO THOU THERE AND DO WHAT IT SAYS AND DOWNLOAD IT,,,THATS WHAT I HAD TO DO :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ON MINE IT SAY CANNOT FIND SERVER AFTER I CLICK IT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hello guys


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TEAM CALI.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 2 2006, 10:07 PM~5893249
> *ON MINE IT SAY CANNOT FIND SERVER AFTER I CLICK IT.
> *


U SUCK!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 06:05 PM~5898867
> *U SUCK!!!!
> *


UH NO. :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 06:07 PM~5898886
> *UH NO. :uh:
> *


WELL YOUR COMP DOES :uh: 



TEAM CALI!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 06:10 PM~5898908
> *WELL YOUR COMP DOES :uh:
> TE4M K1LL4 C4L1!</span> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

TEAM CALI GONNA REP IN PORTLAND


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

MAKE SURE U GET 1ST PLACE ON UR TRIKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SHOW THEM HOW ITS DONE.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 3 2006, 10:24 PM~5900395
> *MAKE SURE U GET 1ST PLACE ON UR TRIKE
> *


I'LL TRY.........IT GOTS A WHOLE NEW LOOK :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Did that shit come in? Any sneek peeks?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 10:31 PM~5900437
> *Did that shit come in? Any sneek peeks?
> *


EVRYTHING CAME IN BRO........MY COMPUTER ISNT LETTING DOWNLOAD FOR SOME FUCKED UP REASON


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

HOW BOUT EMAIL EM TOO ME?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 3 2006, 09:33 PM~5900443
> *EVRYTHING CAME IN BRO........MY COMPUTER ISNT LETTING DOWNLOAD FOR SOME FUCKED UP REASON
> *


  send what you want to my email.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 3 2006, 10:33 PM~5900449
> *HOW BOUT EMAIL EM TOO ME?
> *


I CANT DOWNLOAD THEM FROM MY CAMERA TO MY COMPUTER OR ELSE ILL POST THEM UP


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

AIIGHT COOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 3 2006, 09:34 PM~5900461
> *I CANT DOWNLOAD THEM FROM MY CAMERA TO MY COMPUTER OR ELSE ILL POST THEM UP
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

OKAY I LIED HERES A SNEEK PEEK AT SOMETHING NEW :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 3 2006, 09:57 PM~5900594
> *OKAY I LIED HERES A SNEEK PEEK AT SOMETHING NEW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing else out there is going to shine like that.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

oooooohhh shit iam fucken getting blindeddd but that shinny ness :biggrin: lets see a sneek peek of a part come on we cant wait untill you come back from portland


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

TEAM CALI!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 4 2006, 08:09 PM~5905777
> *TEAM CALI!!!!
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

chicken talking: hey chicken you gota lot of nerve hangin out with them frenchfries. other chicken talkin: maybe he wants to be a frenchfrys. main chicken talking:maybe i do wana be a FRENCHFRIE. THE NEW CHICKEN FRENCHFRIES AT BURGER KING.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 4 2006, 10:48 PM~5906274
> *chicken talking: hey chicken you gota lot of nerve hangin out with them frenchfries. other chicken talkin: maybe he wants to be a frenchfrys. main chicken talking:maybe i do wana be a FRENCHFRIE. THE NEW CHICKEN FRENCHFRIES AT BURGER KING.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:uh: 
:uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

billy wants to be a frenchfrie. :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 4 2006, 11:02 PM~5906370
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...



ummmm french fries :cheesy:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

T

T

T


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 4 2006, 08:09 PM~5905777
> *TEAM CALI!!!!
> *


 :worship:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 4 2006, 09:09 PM~5905777
> *TEAM CALI!!!!
> *


 :0  :cheesy: uffin: :thumbsup: :worship: :scrutinize: this is how people look at cali bikes


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

to much. :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 4 2006, 11:14 PM~5906444
> *to much.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:uh: 
:uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:wave: 'sup everyone!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 4 2006, 11:32 PM~5906539
> *:wave: 'sup everyone!
> *


SUP :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

COMING AT CHA!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

is that a classic head light?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 5 2006, 08:41 AM~5907728
> *is that a classic head light?
> *


yup


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

its nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

thanks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2006, 09:27 AM~5907652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to the other light u had with the green lens?????is that the same light i have?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2006, 02:27 AM~5907652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you make your decision... ? :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One of California finest.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

wims daughters bike is fucken bad ass he dont come on here no more on the bike section  but raul you should take a picture of youre bike lifted :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 5 2006, 10:18 PM~5910593
> *wims daughters bike is fucken bad ass he dont come on here no more on the bike section    but raul you should take a picture of youre bike lifted  :0
> *


Wim still comes on but not that often. Hes been really busy working on alot of stuff.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i get for vegas huh !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider+Aug 5 2006, 02:57 PM~5908865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I gave it away to one of our members. I dont remember.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2006, 11:25 PM~5910641
> *I will let you know tomorrow.
> I think I gave it away to one of our members. I dont remember.
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

just do it raul !!!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

T

T

T


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

PROUD TO REPRESENT FOR CALIFORNIA


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0     :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

*WAZ UP TEAM CALI!!!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 6 2006, 07:45 PM~5914869
> *WAZ UP TEAM CALI!!!!!
> *


WHATS UP!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SHIT JUZ KICKIN BACK.....JUZ GETTIN HOME....


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2006, 02:28 PM~5913397
> *PROUD TO REPRESENT FOR CALIFORNIA
> 
> 
> ...


hey raul do you have a pic of it lifted all the way


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 6 2006, 09:28 PM~5915639
> *hey raul do you have a pic of it lifted all the way
> *


No. I can take a pic of it later this week if you want?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 6 2006, 08:45 PM~5914869
> *WAZ UP TEAM CALI!!!!! *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 7 2006, 09:46 PM~5922405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

WAZ UP TEAM CALI!!!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2006, 09:47 PM~5915757
> *No. I can take a pic of it later this week if you want?
> *


do it i want to see it lifted :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

T

T

T


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 8 2006, 03:46 PM~5922405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see the bike rolling, and sat on at least... One of the best streets out there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## tru_gamer_bc (Jul 4, 2006)

reppin central cali


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

T

T

T


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

WHATS UP TEAM CALI!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

*WAZ UP HOMIEZ!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

what up!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

COME ON GUYS START TALKIN ABOUT SHOWZ N SHIT N HERE!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

August 13, 2006--San Fernando, CA--Majestics SFV presents their 10th Anniversary Picnic at Woodley Park corner of Woodley Ave. and Victory Blvd. Time-6am to ?. All lowrider clubs and famillies welcome. Bring own food and BBQ pits. Hop sponsored by Reds Hydraulics. Hop starts at 10am. Categories for hop- single pump, single luxury, double pump, radical. Cash prizes for first place only.




August 20, 2006-- Azusa, CA--Casuals Car Club Car Show and Hop at Azusa High School. Proceeds go to Aztecs football team. Trophies for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, single, double, and radical hop. Trophies for Street, mild, and full custom. All clubs and solo riders welcome. Lowriders, euros, sports, trucks, bikes and special interest categories. Vendor booths available. Move-in 5am to 9am. Showtime 10am to 5pm. More info Hector(626)216-5089, Art(626)905-4396, Tommie(626)864-2904, Tony(626)319-6950.




September 17, 2006--San Fernando, CA--Victory Outreach presents their 6th Annual Car Show and Concert. Special invites to all clubs and solo riders. 1st, 2nd, 3rd place trophies. Cash prizes. Food booths, games, haircuts, live music, and much more. Showtime 12 noon to 5pm. Location-Victory Outreach 13580 Osborne Street. 91331. More info (818)897-0900.



September 24, 2006--Los Angeles, CA--LA's Finest Car Club presents their first annual picnic at Elysian Park. Free food and drinks. For more info call Pres. Big Rob (323)595-1602 or Vice Pres. Danny (310)722-8986.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

September 10th, San Fernando Cali... First annual Bike Show hosted by ShotCallers bike club held at the Brewline Coffee Drive Thru.. awards in many catagories... for info, pm me or any of the other ShotCallers members on layitlow, or hit me up at 818-470-0564. pre-reg is only 5 bucks, and is recommended, but if you like to pay at the door, its gonna be 10 bucks... :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok lets talk about nor-cal shows :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 10 2006, 06:46 PM~5944253
> *ok lets talk about nor-cal shows  :biggrin:
> *


SEPT 3RD. ITS GOING DOWN!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 07:54 PM~5944330
> *SEPT 3RD. ITS GOING DOWN!!!
> 
> 
> ...


YES IT IS


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 IM GOIN! :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I WISH I HAD MY FUCKIN TRIKE READY....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2006, 08:07 PM~5944463
> *I WISH I HAD MY FUCKIN TRIKE READY....
> *


WHY


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SO ILL HAVE MORE THAN ONE THING TO SHOW.....N I JUZ WANNA GET IT OVER WITH.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

IAM TRYING TO GO, GOT TO BUT MY MOM AND HER BOYFREIND


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 10 2006, 07:25 PM~5944579
> *IAM TRYING TO GO, GOT TO BUT MY MOM AND HER BOYFREIND LIL_GUY
> *


  sure il take you son.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 10 2006, 08:46 PM~5944743
> *  sure il take you son.
> *


OK


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 10 2006, 08:46 PM~5944743
> *  sure il take you son.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WAZ SHOW WAZ THAT?PORTLAND?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 10 2006, 07:58 PM~5944907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HOW ITS DONE!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 10 2006, 07:50 PM~5944801
> *OK
> *


NOW GO TO BED.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 10 2006, 09:07 PM~5945014
> *NOW GO TO BED.
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 08:11 PM~5945061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at cutty chekin out the guys. :rofl:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 10 2006, 09:14 PM~5945087
> *look at cutty chekin out the guys. :rofl:
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

U GET DAT JAVA SHIT TO WORK?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NOPE.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O WELL FUCK U AND CHAT!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

THE FUTURE OF TEAM CALI


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2006, 09:37 PM~5945204
> *O WELL FUCK U AND CHAT!
> *


RETARD


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 10 2006, 10:25 PM~5945538
> *RETARD
> *


  I HAVE THAT RED FRAME....I THINK IMA SELL IT....AND THE LAST BIKE IZ A MONSTER.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What red frame?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THE ONE IN UR PICTURE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 11 2006, 08:32 AM~5947752
> *THE ONE IN UR PICTURE.
> *


Thats the one Im sitting on right now.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 09:33 AM~5947763
> *Thats the one Im sitting on right now.
> *


 :0  I THINK IMA SELL MINE....I DONT NO WAT I WANNA DO WITH THEM....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Build something new for that show at cal expo next year. I will be there and billy is going to have whatever it is that he is building there to.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 09:43 AM~5947831
> *Build something new for that show at cal expo next year. I will be there and billy is going to have whatever it is that he is building there to.
> *


 :0 WAT MONTH NEXT YEAR?AND I HOPE ILL HAVE SOMTHING NEW DONE BY THEN.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 11 2006, 08:45 AM~5947839
> *:0 WAT MONTH NEXT YEAR?AND I HOPE ILL HAVE SOMTHING NEW DONE BY THEN.
> *


April 22nd at cal expo. You can do it. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 09:46 AM~5947848
> *April 22nd at cal expo. You can do it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: OK I CAN DO THAT THEN!CUZ CHRIMAS AND MY B-DAY PUT TOGETHER IS ALMOST A .... SO ILL HAVE UR MONEY BY CHRISMAS IF U STILL HAVE THE FRAME AND DO IT 4 ME AND I NEED A TRIKE KIT PLUS PAINT N PARTS.  ILL FIGURE OUT A WAY TO DO IT....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Are you going to do a girls trike or a boys?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

GIRLS TRIKE.THATS Y I WANT TO GET UR FRAME.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 11 2006, 08:53 AM~5947905
> *GIRLS TRIKE.THATS Y I WANT TO GET UR FRAME.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 09:24 PM~5945531
> *THE FUTURE OF TEAM CALI
> 
> 
> ...


aint that red one mine raul.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA I CHOSE THE GIRLS FRAME CUZ NOT MANY PEOPLE HAVE A GIRL TRIKE SO I WANNA DO SOMTHING DIFFERENT AND PLUS I THINK IT WOULD GO GOOD WITH MY THEME.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 11 2006, 08:56 AM~5947921
> *aint that red one mine raul.
> *


Criminal was just bullshittin.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 09:58 AM~5947935
> *Criminal was just bullshittin.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Until someone gives me $$$, That bitch is still mine.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 10:06 AM~5947981
> *Until someone gives me $$$, That bitch is still mine.
> *


  WEN U GET "MY"MONEY U WILL DO WAT WE TALKD ABOUT OR DO U HAVE SUM OV UR OWN I DEAS 4 MY THEME OR WAT?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 10:06 AM~5947981
> *Until someone gives me $$$, That bitch is still mine.
> *


  WEN U GET "MY"MONEY U WILL DO WAT WE TALKD ABOUT OR DO U HAVE SUM OV UR OWN I DEAS 4 MY THEME OR WAT?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 11 2006, 09:12 AM~5948010
> * WEN U GET "MY"MONEY U WILL DO WAT WE TALKD ABOUT OR DO U HAVE SUM OV UR OWN I DEAS 4 MY THEME OR WAT?
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 09:06 AM~5947981
> *Until someone gives me $$$, That bitch is still mine.
> *


im gona pay you next carshow buddy.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAMIT.....


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 10:24 PM~5945531
> *THE FUTURE OF TEAM CALI
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD ILL SEND U THE MOENY TODAY


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 11 2006, 10:04 AM~5948284
> * DAMIT.....
> *


you wanted it.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WATS SOLD?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 11 2006, 11:20 AM~5948318
> *you wanted it.
> *


YE4.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

DA RED SCHWINN IMA SEND HIM THE CAHS TODAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will have more frames for you other putos. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 11 2006, 11:14 AM~5948598
> *DA RED SCHWINN IMA SEND HIM THE CAHS TODAY
> *


THATS MINE HOMIE.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 11 2006, 02:16 PM~5949214
> *THATS MINE HOMIE.
> *


NOT ANYMORE LIL GUY....ERIC STOLE IT.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

that red 75 is mine.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THATS NOT WAT I HEARD.... :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 11 2006, 01:23 PM~5949275
> *THATS NOT WAT I HEARD.... :0
> *


if socios realy sold my frame i will find another, so yea


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NAH BRO IM JUZ MESSIN WIT U BUT ERIC SOUNDS LIKE HEZ GONNA GET IT.... :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 11 2006, 01:30 PM~5949329
> *NAH BRO IM JUZ MESSIN WIT U BUT ERIC SOUNDS LIKE HEZ GONNA GET IT.... :0
> *


IS ERIC R.O.C?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 11 2006, 02:43 PM~5949388
> *IS ERIC R.O.C?
> *


YEA.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 12 2006, 09:20 AM~5953257
> *:cheesy:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 12 2006, 10:31 AM~5953314
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :nono: dont give me that look!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 12 2006, 09:33 AM~5953322
> *:nono: dont give me that look!!!!!
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

IM BLACK AND IM MAD!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 12 2006, 09:45 AM~5953348
> *IM BLACK AND IM MAD!!!!
> *


GGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 10 2006, 08:14 PM~5945087
> *look at cutty chekin out the guys. :rofl:
> *


i was checkin her out from the back fooooooooooooooool


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

SUP FOO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cutty, are you taking all three bikes to Streetlow?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 10:50 AM~5953607
> *Cutty, are you taking all three bikes to Streetlow?
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i sure am! 60 buck to reg all 3


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 12 2006, 11:54 AM~5953620
> *i sure am! 60 buck to reg all 3
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IM TAKING 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 12 2006, 10:55 AM~5953623
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: IM TAKING 2
> *


Your taking the pixie or?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ur kids bike danny?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

is that street low sho in alameda point still goin on in novembeR?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

U GET MY EMAIL FOO?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 12 2006, 10:58 AM~5953639
> *is that street low sho in alameda point still goin on in novembeR?
> *


I dont know. You should ask at the show.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

me roc?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 11:57 AM~5953632
> *Your taking the pixie or?
> *


YUP THE PIXIE JUST FOR THE HELL OF IT I KNOW IT WONT WIN


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 12 2006, 12:02 PM~5953656
> *me roc?
> *


YEA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 12 2006, 11:02 AM~5953658
> *YUP THE PIXIE JUST FOR THE HELL OF IT I KNOW IT WONT WIN
> *


You never know. Theres not alot of 16" bikes out there.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

roc thinks this bike is his...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 12 2006, 12:06 PM~5953684
> *roc thinks this bike is his...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

NO I MIGHT BUY DAT BIKE WATS WOULD U GUYS PAY FOR THE FRAME AND FENDERS AND THE SEAT?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u wana be up aganst my green bike?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

UP AND I MIGHT BUY HIS DISPLAY ALSO :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

were you from R.O.C


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

were you from R.O.C


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes in canada


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

dont test me cutty.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

are u gettin mad?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

IM FROM CENTRAL CALI


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

SO HOW MUCH IS A GGOD PRICE FOR THAT FRAME? N SEAT?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

250


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

HE WANTED A CROME FRAME IMA OFFER EM 200 N A CROME FRAME :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

that will work


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 12 2006, 01:52 PM~5954253
> *HE WANTED A CROME FRAME IMA OFFER EM 200 N A CROME FRAME :biggrin:
> *


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

AND AFTER DAT ILL TELL HIM TO SEELL ME HIS DISPLAY ILL GET SUM PICS OF IT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

go get it n start buildin it for street low so i can beat u


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

AHAHHA TRUST ME IF I GET THE DISPLAY ILL BEAT U N IT HAS A TURN TABLE N ALL DIS SHIT ILL GET SUM PICS


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 12 2006, 12:31 PM~5953979
> *are u gettin mad?
> *


not yet.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

rauls mad. :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

he just broke his computer


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 12 2006, 05:47 PM~5955081
> *he just broke his computer
> *


i broke it on your bike.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

1700 yea. :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

1700 yea. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

WHATS UP TEAM CALI!!!!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

TO


THE


TOP

BITCHES TEAM CALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 12 2006, 09:23 PM~5956119
> *TO
> THE
> TOP
> ...


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

TEAM CALI GONNA DOMINATE ALL CLASSES THIS YEAR


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

3,234 post yeah


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

T

T

T


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

TEAM CALI


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

US,TEAM CALI SHOULD HAVE LIKE A BIKE SHOW OR SUM KIND OV EVENT....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 11:35 AM~5972915
> *US,TEAM CALI SHOULD HAVE LIKE A BIKE SHOW OR SUM KIND OV EVENT....
> *


Were all going to meet at streetlow show. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 12:46 PM~5972980
> *Were all going to meet at streetlow show.  :biggrin:
> *


WE ALL GOING TO TRY TO MEET UP :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

when?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 15 2006, 11:51 AM~5973041
> *when?
> *


sept 3rd


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cool ill try to go.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

so sept 3rd, what time and were we meet.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 15 2006, 11:58 AM~5973114
> *so sept 3rd, what time and were we meet.
> *


omg, at the streetlow show.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FUCK....I JJUZ REMEMBERD I START SKU ON THE 5TH....HOW LONG IZ THE SHOW?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

Holy Fire Weekend "06 Car & Bike Mega Show 
Benefiting The Sacramento Food Bank 

Show Date: Saturday August 19th 2006
Move-in time: 7:00am
Show Time: 10:00am

New Covenant Christian Ministries
Event Location: 2251 Florin Road / 24th street
Phone: 916-395-6400 or 916-271-5131

******* Hip-hop Music video Shoot Live @ the show *******
Hip-Hop Recording artist Gospel Gangstaz: Original G Unit of Christian Rap
Check out artis website: My Webpage

Car Show Categories 
Best SUV
Best Truck
Best Lowrider
Best Import
Best Luzury
Best Domestid
Best Classic
Best Bike
Best Car Audio
Best Car Hop

Registration forms http://www.holyfireweekend.com/
$25= REGISTRATION FEE 
$30=DAY OF EVENT REGISTRATION FEE

Bring your canned food donations and receive an 
additional .05 cents per can off Registration.
**limited 5 cans**
or 
$3.00 off Registration with flyer

for more show / music video shoot info call Eric @ 916-271-5131


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i start next monday. :angry:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ME TOO,, THE 21ST :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The show is sunday, monday is a holiday.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 01:10 PM~5973234
> *The show is sunday, monday is a holiday.
> *


YEAP


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 01:10 PM~5973234
> *The show is sunday, monday is a holiday.
> *


THE SAN JO SHOW IZ 1 DAY?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 01:34 PM~5973460
> *THE SAN JO SHOW IZ 1 DAY?
> *


I THINK U CAN SETUP ON SATURDAY THEN THE SHOW IS ON SUNDAY


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK.CUZ MY MOM IZ GONNA B TRIPPIN CUZ I WILL B GONE RITE BY WEN I START SKU.....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 01:54 PM~5973633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 02:00 PM~5973683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

T

T

T


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

WHOS ALL GOING TO STREET LOW?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 15 2006, 09:41 PM~5977288
> *WHOS ALL GOING TO STREET LOW?
> *


I will be there.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

me too.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 15 2006, 10:41 PM~5977288
> *WHOS ALL GOING TO STREET LOW?
> *


iam trying


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ME 2.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IMA TRY.....I PROLY CANT....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i am


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will be present.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

awsome.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FUCK YEA IM GOIN.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 17 2006, 04:41 PM~5989726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ANYBODY GOIN WITH THERE BIKEZ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 17 2006, 05:32 PM~5990046
> *ANYBODY GOIN WITH THERE BIKEZ?
> *


Im not sure yet.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK.WELL HIT ME UP IF R OR ANYBODY ELSE THATS GOIN.IM DOWN TO BRING MINE.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 17 2006, 04:41 PM~5989726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i may make the trip out here


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THE ONLY BAD THING IS NO CRUISING.  IMA BRING MY BIKE AND GET A TROPHY....BETTER THAN NUN.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its the same day as the LG Fresno show and the weekend before the super show.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I thought I was going to go to that church show but theres going to be a show and shine in rancho cordova that Im going to instead.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

yep show at that show in sac n then next weekend over to vegas


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

SO THE LG SHOW IN FRESNO IS ON THE FIRST 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 17 2006, 08:08 PM~5991076
> *SO THE LG SHOW IN FRESNO IS ON THE FIRST 2
> *


Thats what I heard. I cant do fresno then vegas. I moght not go but I hate to not get that other trike back for beating me. :angry:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

YOU SHOULD GO AND BEAT HIM I NOE THIS TIME YOU CAN BUT YOU HAFE LG HUH


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 17 2006, 08:10 PM~5991099
> *YOU SHOULD GO AND BEAT HIM I NOE THIS TIME YOU CAN BUT YOU HAFE LG HUH
> *


No, I dont hate LG. Are you going to the LG Show?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

IMA TRY TO GO


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 09:07 PM~5991066
> *I thought I was going to go to that church show but theres going to be a show and shine in rancho cordova that Im going to instead.
> *


WEN?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 17 2006, 08:12 PM~5991120
> *WEN?
> *


Saturday at 10am to 3? @ home depot. Its free to get in and if we go we get to eat for free. Something like that. It beats paying $30 for registration at that church show and im not staying somewhere till 5pm.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THIS SATURDAY?AND UR NOT GOIN 2 OCTOBER FEST?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 17 2006, 08:19 PM~5991165
> *THIS SATURDAY?AND UR NOT GOIN 2 OCTOBER FEST?
> *


This saturday. Im not sure about what Im going to do the third of october. I wish I could do both.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HOW MANY HOMEDEPOTS R THERE IN RANCHO?AND IZ IT 4 BIKES 2?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 17 2006, 08:23 PM~5991186
> *HOW MANY HOMEDEPOTS R THERE IN RANCHO?AND IZ IT 4 BIKES 2?
> *


Let me see where its at. Theses supposed to be some people choice awards. Probably none for bikes but you cant beat free food. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think this is it. 

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US...dgim.0&MID=9876


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 17 2006, 06:32 PM~5990046
> *ANYBODY GOIN WITH THERE BIKEZ?
> *


iam going and my trike better be fucking painted by then  ozzy ju8st got my money


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WAT SHOW R U GOIN TO BILLY?AND RAUL WATS THE ZIP CODE OUT THERE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 17 2006, 08:37 PM~5991242
> *WAT SHOW R U GOIN TO BILLY?AND RAUL WATS THE ZIP CODE OUT THERE?
> *


Let me find out for sure and I will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ALRIGHT KOOL.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

iam going to the downtown show "october fest" iam hopefully going to be showing my trike


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 !!!!!!OK GOOD KUZ I AINT TRYIN TO B THE ONLY ONE UNLESS MY HOMBOYS GO WITH THERE BIKES.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 17 2006, 10:08 PM~5991424
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 !!!!!!OK GOOD KUZ I AINT TRYIN TO B THE ONLY ONE UNLESS MY HOMBOYS GO WITH THERE BIKES.
> *


  just set up by my trike and kick it


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OK KOOL.UH IF UR BIKE IZ DONE BY THEN....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 17 2006, 10:15 PM~5991469
> *OK KOOL.UH IF UR BIKE IZ DONE BY THEN....
> *


it will :biggrin: or better


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

it will be ready 4 a show but all the shit i want wont be done bu8t painte baetter b


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I HOPE SO!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

WASUP TEAM CALI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

W$ UP BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

shit did some engraving on a sproket came out good.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

4REALZ?WAZ UP WITH THE PICS?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

no cam.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i know.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WAT BIKE IZ IT GOIN ON?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

another litle project. 


did you find any numbers on the red frame?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NAH BUT I FOUND SOME ON THE GIRLS FRAME PERO I CAN BARLY READ IT.HOLD UP LET ME GO LOOK ON THE RED FRAME.BRB.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pm me foo i got an idea.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

Holy Fire Weekend "06 Car & Bike Mega Show 
Benefiting The Sacramento Food Bank 

Show Date: Saturday August 19th 2006
Move-in time: 7:00am
Show Time: 10:00am

New Covenant Christian Ministries
Event Location: 2251 Florin Road / 24th street
Phone: 916-395-6400 or 916-271-5131

******* Hip-hop Music video Shoot Live @ the show *******
Hip-Hop Recording artist Gospel Gangstaz: Original G Unit of Christian Rap
Check out artis website: My Webpage

Car Show Categories 
Best SUV
Best Truck
Best Lowrider
Best Import
Best Luzury
Best Domestid
Best Classic
Best Bike
Best Car Audio
Best Car Hop

Registration forms http://www.holyfireweekend.com/
$25= REGISTRATION FEE 
$30=DAY OF EVENT REGISTRATION FEE

Bring your canned food donations and receive an 
additional .05 cents per can off Registration.
**limited 5 cans**
or 
$3.00 off Registration with flyer

for more show / music video shoot info call Eric @ 916-271-5131 



whos going to this one tomarrow???

i am :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

im going to something else.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2006, 06:05 PM~5997176
> *im going to something else.
> *


your gay....different show?????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

no ones going to tomarows show :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 18 2006, 05:58 PM~5997527
> *no ones going to tomarows show  :cheesy:
> *


where?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

fuck that show i ant going to a show entell i my trikes painted :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I aint gong anywhere. I forgot Danny has my mirrors. I got too many things to do anyway.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

wut is it wit all these..  's?


jk..wutup peeps


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

sup seezer :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2006, 07:13 AM~5999727
> *I aint gong anywhere. I forgot Danny has my mirrors. I got too many things to do anyway.
> *


YOU SHOULD KICK HIS ASS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

at the next streetlow. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 20 2006, 08:35 AM~6004612
> *sup seezer  :wave:
> *


 :wave: wutup billy...ay you should come down to our bike show :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WEN IZ IT AGAIN?AND HU WENT TO THE SHOW ON FLORIN YESTERDAY?ENE-BODY?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 20 2006, 05:39 PM~6006408
> *WEN IZ IT AGAIN?AND HU WENT TO THE SHOW ON FLORIN YESTERDAY?ENE-BODY?
> *


my moms boyfreind went and won best classic car, there was no bikes out there he said


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK!THATS KOOL!AND WAZ THERE EVEN A BIKE CLASS?OR JUST NO BIKES SHOWD UP?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 20 2006, 07:45 PM~6007045
> *O OK!THATS KOOL!AND WAZ THERE EVEN A BIKE CLASS?OR JUST NO BIKES SHOWD UP?
> *


idk i think there was.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAM....WELL I COULDNT GO ANYWAYS....I WAZ HELLA BIZY YESTERDAY WITH MY DAM BIKE.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

o i just didnt want to go with nothing to show


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

STILL DONT HAVE UR FRAME?AND WAT HAPPEND TO THAT LIL ASS BIKE U WER WORKING ON?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

no i still dont have my frame abck yet and the lil bike is put up because i dont have a wire whelle, the paint on it is hella thick


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK....AND WEN DO U THINK ULL HAVE IT BACK?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I had too many things to do yesterday. Im just looking forward to the Streetlow show. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SAME HERE.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

SAME HERE  

IDK HES SUPPOSTED TO BRING IT BY SOMETIME THIS WEEK THE FRAME IS OUT THER BY U AND RAUL IN SOUTH SAC AT A SHOP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Shows coming up. 

Aug 27 - Impalas Car Show, Windsor (North of Santa Rosa)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=278210

Sept 3 - Streetlow, San Jose
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=266593

Sept 3 - LG, Lemoore
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=280597

Sept 17 - Dukes Car Show, San Jose
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...2&f=18&t=266765

Sept 17 - Uce Car Show, Riverbank
no topic yet, Need more info.

Sept 30- Impalas Car Show, Chico (North of Sac)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=279049

Oct 1 - Nor Cal Ridahz Car Show, Sacramento
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=280195


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IM PROLY 4SURE THAT IM GOIN 2 THE LAST 2.....AND IM %100 THAT IM GOIN TO THE NOR CAL RIDAZ SHOW.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 20 2006, 08:51 PM~6007853
> *Shows coming up.
> 
> Aug 27 - Impalas Car Show, Windsor (North of Santa Rosa)
> ...


I forgot to add the fresno show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Shows coming up. Uce show in Riverbank confirmed. 

Aug 27 - Impalas Car Show, Windsor (North of Santa Rosa)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=278210

Sept 3 - Streetlow, San Jose
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=266593

Sept 3 - LG, Lemoore
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=280597

Sept 17 - Dukes Car Show, San Jose
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...2&f=18&t=266765

Sept 17 - Uce Car Show, Riverbank
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry6009555

Sept 30- Impalas Car Show, Chico (North of Sac)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=279049

Oct 1 - Nor Cal Ridahz Car Show, Sacramento
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=280195

Oct 1 - LG, Fresno
No topic for this yet.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 08:11 AM~6009564
> *Shows coming up. Uce show in Riverbank confirmed.
> 
> Aug 27 - Impalas Car Show, Windsor (North of Santa Rosa)
> ...


Man you guys have shit load of shows up there!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 21 2006, 11:54 AM~6010964
> *Man you guys have shit load of shows up there!
> *


Last year there was a car show every weekend in september and june. Alot of the big shows got cancelled but we can still depend on the little shows.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

FROM THE PEOLE FROM UCE STOCKTON......

Hello Everyone, 
Here is an upcoming 6th Annual Car Show that is going on September 17, 2006. Hope all of you can make the event. As always a good family event to attend.
Flyer and Updates will follow. Below is info to date:

- Free General Admission - Vendor Booths Available

Location:
Galaxy Theatres 2525 Patterson Rd. Riverbank, CA 95367 

Move in: 8-11am Car Show: 11-4pm Trophies: 4:30pm

{Pre Reg/Day of Show}
Cars, Trucks, Vans,
Motor Cycles: $25 / $30 
Bicycles: $15 / $20 
Hoppers $35 / $35 

Over 100 Trophies, Awards, and Monies to be given out for Sweepstake Categories.

Music Provided by: -MPR Entertainment- www.myspace.com/mprentertainment

Media Coverage TBA

For more info contact Tony Nuno @ (209)605-6055

Thanks, 
Tony Nuño
UCE Car Club
President
Stockton Chapter

Hello Everyone, 
Here is an upcoming 6th Annual Car Show that is going on September 17, 2006. Hope all of you can make the event. As always a good family event to attend.
Flyer and Updates will follow. Below is info to date:

- Free General Admission - Vendor Booths Available

Location:
Galaxy Theatres 2525 Patterson Rd. Riverbank, CA 95367 

Move in: 8-11am Car Show: 11-4pm Trophies: 4:30pm

{Pre Reg/Day of Show}
Cars, Trucks, Vans,
Motor Cycles: $25 / $30 
Bicycles: $15 / $20 
Hoppers $35 / $35 

Over 100 Trophies, Awards, and Monies to be given out for Sweepstake Categories.

Music Provided by: -MPR Entertainment- www.myspace.com/mprentertainment

Media Coverage TBA

For more info contact Tony Nuno @ (209)605-6055

Thanks, 
Tony Nuño
UCE Car Club
President
Stockton Chapter


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to that one for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 01:53 PM~6011376
> *Im going to that one for sure.  :biggrin:
> *


I JUST MIGHT JOIN YOU :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2006, 12:57 PM~6011410
> *I JUST MIGHT JOIN YOU :biggrin:
> *


You might as well. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 02:01 PM~6011431
> *You might as well.  :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING ELES TO DO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2006, 01:19 PM~6011493
> *NOTHING ELES TO DO
> *


Are you sure, Dukes is on the same day.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 02:21 PM~6011510
> *Are you sure, Dukes is on the same day.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

http://www.purenudism.com/free-galleries

Sorry if you had the chance to see what was here then consider yourself lucky
Team cali #1 ;)


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

PICTURE DONT WORK BRO.....AND HELL YEA!!!!!!!!!! * TEAM CALI #1*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 21 2006, 03:21 PM~6011893
> *PICTURE DONT WORK BRO.....AND HELL YEA!!!!!!!!!!  TEAM CALI #1
> *


THE PIC DOES WORK BRO.......YOU MUST HAVE THE PARENTAL LOCK ON


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

pic works 




team cali


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2006, 03:22 PM~6011904
> *THE PIC DOES WORK BRO.......YOU MUST HAVE THE PARENTAL LOCK ON
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

So what you guys think of the picture?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2006, 03:26 PM~6011958
> *So what you guys think of the picture?
> *


I THINK YOUR MOM IS GOING TO SPANK YOU IF SHE FINDS OUT ABOUT THIS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2006, 02:33 PM~6011974
> *I THINK YOUR MOM IS GOING TO SPANK YOU IF SHE FINDS OUT ABOUT THIS
> *


X10


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2006, 03:22 PM~6011904
> *THE PIC DOES WORK BRO.......YOU MUST HAVE THE PARENTAL LOCK ON
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:uh: but you guys liked it right?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2006, 03:26 PM~6011958
> *So what you guys think of the picture?
> *


I ALSO THINK BILLYS MOM IS GOING TO GET MAD AT YOU FOR POSTING UP HER PIC ON THE WEB


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:uh: but you guys liked it right?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2006, 02:39 PM~6012012
> *:uh: but you guys liked it right?
> *


Yeah, your cool and your my hero. :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2006, 03:33 PM~6011974
> *I THINK YOUR MOM IS GOING TO SPANK YOU IF SHE FINDS OUT ABOUT THIS
> *


Do you have any of the regal chrome parts left


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2006, 03:43 PM~6012041
> *Do you have any of the regal chrome parts left
> *


NOPE JUST A BODY AND FRAME YOU CAN HAVE FOR FREE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 03:42 PM~6012031
> *Yeah, your cool and your my hero.  :uh:
> *


Aye you got jokes huh? I got one for you but I wouldn't want you to take it personal


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2006, 02:47 PM~6012067
> *Aye you got jokes huh? I got one for you but I wouldn't want you to take it personal
> *


I want you to know that I took that personal.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2006, 03:45 PM~6012056
> *NOPE JUST A BODY AND FRAME YOU CAN HAVE FOR FREE
> *


Seriously?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 03:49 PM~6012077
> *I want you to know that I took that personal.
> *


 took what personal?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2006, 03:49 PM~6012080
> *Seriously?
> *


IM AS SERIOUS AS A HEART ATTACK


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2006, 02:49 PM~6012080
> *Seriously?
> *


 :roflmao: no, calm down loco.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

popsicle


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

yes i am mad im sick n tired of it all


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 03:56 PM~6012536
> *yes i am mad im sick n tired of it all
> *


GGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nena did me wrong the other day


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

peeps hit up dat uce show on sept 17 ill be there


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 04:58 PM~6012554
> *nena did me wrong the other day
> *


 *REJECTED!!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 21 2006, 04:17 PM~6012738
> *REJECTED!!!!
> *


again.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nothing new im used to it


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 05:20 PM~6012778
> *nothing new im used to it
> *


 IM SORRY TO SAY BUT.... *NO GAME!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 21 2006, 04:10 PM~6012662
> *peeps hit up dat uce show on sept 17 ill be there
> *


Its a small show but its a good one.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

only dis show for me dis year but next year should be a good one


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 21 2006, 05:26 PM~6012830
> *only dis show for me dis year but next year should be a good one
> *


WILL YOU HAVE A BIKE OUT THERE


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2006, 05:35 PM~6012911
> *WILL YOU HAVE A BIKE OUT THERE
> *


yes sir ill have the frame u sold me ready its only a street but beter tyhan nuthin n ima get it painted dis weekend wit a candy red or sumthin close to a candy red wit red flake n black pins stripe


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 05:24 PM~6012812
> *Its a small show but its a good one.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i might make this one just to kick rocs ass


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 06:45 PM~6013548
> *i might make this one just to kick rocs ass
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 22 2006, 05:16 AM~6016195
> *:angry:
> *


Why are you mad lil guy?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Aug 22 2006, 06:45 AM~6016547
> *Why are you mad lil guy?
> *


Where ya been homie?


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2006, 07:55 AM~6016872
> *Where ya been homie?
> *


 :biggrin: I've been here bro, you would be surprised!


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2006, 02:26 PM~6011958
> *So what you guys think of the picture?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Aug 22 2006, 08:50 AM~6017190
> *:biggrin:  I've been here bro, you would be surprised!
> *


Are you taking your bike to the streetlow show?


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2006, 09:48 AM~6017577
> *Are you taking your bike to the streetlow show?
> *


Most likely


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

make sure and say whats up.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2006, 02:22 PM~6011518
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 22 2006, 03:22 PM~6019295
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW I GOTTA STAY IN SAN JO


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Whats up Team Cali


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 22 2006, 08:19 PM~6021462
> *Whats up Team Cali
> *


NOMAS LOS GAS PRICES :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 22 2006, 07:26 PM~6021505
> *NOMAS LOS GAS PRICES :biggrin:
> *


X3.25


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FUCK THE GAS PRICES!


----------



## Aztecbike (May 2, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 22 2006, 09:40 PM~6021991
> *
> 
> 
> ...
























:biggrin:  :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 22 2006, 09:46 PM~6022027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ]







[


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA BILLY AKA "B"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sup.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul is feelin tuti fruiti


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 23 2006, 03:33 PM~6027581
> *raul is feelin tuti fruiti
> *


thats the jaritos. :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

and the burritos!!!!












































did i kill it??????lol jp :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YES OAKY U DID!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

SUP TEAM CALI!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

pm failed mizzereably :0


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

WAS SUP KILLAFORNIA


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

I


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 24 2006, 08:10 PM~6037777
> *I
> *


looks like we got a new layitlow cheerleader!!























































:biggrin: jk


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I made an important decision today. My new project is going too start soon. :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

bravo!!!! bravo!!!! lol jk..im wired on a whole bag of sour skittles..lol but :thumbsup: 



did ya send them forks?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 24 2006, 09:23 PM~6038401
> *bravo!!!! bravo!!!! lol jk..im wired on a whole bag of sour skittles..lol but  :thumbsup:
> did ya send them forks?
> *


Sorry homie. They will go out as soon as I get up tomorrow morning.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

T

T

T


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2006, 09:24 PM~6038416
> *Sorry homie. They will go out as soon as I get up tomorrow morning.
> *


:thumbsup:


oh new page for cali!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

billy is now team cali's cheerleader.

cutty is his backup.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 25 2006, 10:53 AM~6042050
> *:0
> *


sup fuuuuu


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up cali hey if you all need anything just holla


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

WASSUP TEAM CALIIIII


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

SUP CHUKKELZ EY FOO U SHOULD COME TOMORROW SO WE CAN GET UR BIKE DONE UP AND HOPEFULLY THIS NEXT WEEKEND FERNANDO CAN PAINT BOUTH OF EM MINE AND URS


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

future representer









in the works  


team cali


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 26 2006, 02:17 PM~6048886
> *future representer
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 26 2006, 03:17 PM~6048886
> *future representer
> 
> 
> ...


WATS UP WITH THE DENTS AND SCRATCHES?AND ITS LOOKIN KOOL....


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

T

T


T


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 26 2006, 06:48 PM~6049758
> *WATS UP WITH THE DENTS AND SCRATCHES?AND ITS LOOKIN KOOL....
> *


WHAT DENTS AND SCRATES????IN THE FRAME????IT STILL NEEDS JUST A LIL BIT OF WORK ON THE FRAME


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 26 2006, 05:48 PM~6049758
> *WATS UP WITH THE DENTS AND SCRATCHES?AND ITS LOOKIN KOOL....
> *


he was kickin it... i like how easy is it goin to be to break the frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TEAM CALI BITCHES!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sept 3 - Streetlow, San Jose
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=266593

Sept 3 - LG, Lemoore
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=280597

Sept 17 - Dukes Car Show, San Jose
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...2&f=18&t=266765

Sept 17 - Uce Car Show, Riverbank
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry6009555

Sept 30- Impalas Car Show, Chico (North of Sac)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=279049

Oct 1 - Nor Cal Ridahz Car Show, Sacramento
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=280195

Oct 1 - LG, Fresno
No topic for this yet.

Just a reminder. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2006, 10:06 AM~6052498
> *Sept 3 - Streetlow, San Jose
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=266593
> 
> ...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 26 2006, 11:06 PM~6051181
> *WHAT DENTS AND SCRATES????IN THE FRAME????IT STILL NEEDS JUST A LIL BIT OF WORK ON THE FRAME
> *


GET THAT SHIT DONE!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2006, 03:40 PM~6053960
> *GET THAT SHIT DONE!
> *


I WORKING ON IT :biggrin: BUT I CANT PAINT IT INTELL I GET MY FENDERS


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WENS THAT GOIN DOWN?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2006, 08:48 PM~6055937
> *WENS THAT GOIN DOWN?
> *


WHAT?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WEN R U GETIN UR FENDERS?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

SUP TEAM CALI ANY ONE IN CHAT?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

IDK ? I NEED TO PM OZZY


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK..


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 28 2006, 01:57 PM~6056021
> *IDK ? I NEED TO PM OZZY
> *


First 4 got sent out this morning, the other 2 are still in the molds and will get sent out tomorrow :biggrin: I got more orders then i had in stock


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 27 2006, 09:00 PM~6056056
> *First 4 got sent out this morning, the other 2 are still in the molds and will get sent out tomorrow  :biggrin:  I got more orders then i had in stock
> *


KOOL SO U SENT RAULS AND ONE OF MINE CORRECT TO RAUL


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

SUP TEAM CALI


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SUP ERIC


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

WATS UP ISSAC


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ITS ISAAC.AND NUN MUCH....AND OH YEA I FOUND A MUG SHOT OF RAUL.







:barf:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

AHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAH FUCKING HALAROIUS ASS SHIT AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 28 2006, 08:57 PM~6063158
> *ITS ISAAC.AND NUN MUCH....AND OH YEA I FOUND A MUG SHOT OF RAUL.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Crown of Life Lowrider Cars & Bicycle Car Show

SEPT 23, 2006 AT CALVARY COMMUNITY CHURCH IN MANTECA 










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry6065367


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

What's up Team Cali??? I'm back!!!!! The regal King is back in action after being suspended from LAYITLOW I have returned yall miss me???


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 30 2006, 07:23 AM~6071992
> *What's up Team Cali??? I'm back!!!!! The regal King is back in action after being suspended from LAYITLOW I have returned yall miss me???
> *


yes.

return my pm.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think the Uce show in Riverbank was cancelled. Waiting to find out for sure.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

now roc wont go to anyother show but that one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Uce show was cancelled.  

Sept 3 - Streetlow, San Jose
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=266593

Sept 3 - LG, Lemoore
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=280597

Sept 17 - Dukes Car Show, San Jose
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...2&f=18&t=266765

Sept 23 - Crown of Life, Manteca
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry6065367

Sept 30- Impalas Car Show, Chico (North of Sac)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=279049

Oct 1 - Nor Cal Ridahz Car Show, Sacramento
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=280195

Oct 1 - LG, Fresno
No topic for this yet.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i hit up the dukes show and nor cal ridaz


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im not sure what shows Im going to next.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

You guys have a ton of shows out your way. :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2006, 08:58 AM~6085864
> *You guys have a ton of shows out your way.  :0
> *


Last year I went to about 20 shows, just in our area alone.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul scared all of the other shows away


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2006, 08:00 PM~6085878
> *Last year I went to about 20 shows, just in our area alone.
> *


Damn, post up pix of your garage with all them trophies :thumbsup:

I'll be lucky if I go to like 4 or 5 shows a year and that's traveling out of state :tears:

This year I went to LRM Phx, San Bernardino, San Diego, and the Nationals in Bakersfield and with Vegas that's only 5 shows. 

Only one local show and it was a small crappy hot rod show where I got no respect :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 09:02 AM~6085889
> *raul scared all of the other shows away
> *


I think your three bikes did that. :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2006, 10:00 AM~6085878
> *Last year I went to about 20 shows, just in our area alone.
> *


and u didnt even tell me about them wtf?????? :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hot apple sauce poontang


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

OH SHIT ITS FRIDAY????
i was gonna look for a job tomorrow


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

TEAM CALI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 2 2006, 08:01 AM~6091278
> *TEAM CALI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ITS ABOUT TO GO DOWN THIS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2006, 08:23 AM~6091356
> *ITS ABOUT TO GO DOWN THIS WEEKEND!!!
> *


YEA YOU AND CUTTY!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 



its gona be a real good show.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NOT 4 ME.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 2 2006, 10:34 AM~6091934
> *NOT 4 ME.
> *


why? its not gona be a good show if your not there.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

good luck team cali at the show tomarrow


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

*T T T*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 2 2006, 11:56 AM~6092222
> *good luck team cali at the show tomarrow
> *


are you goin tomorow?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 2 2006, 06:02 PM~6093404
> *are you goin tomorow?
> *


yes sir!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 2 2006, 09:26 PM~6094487
> *yes sir!
> *


FUKEN GREAT....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

fuken awsome


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 2 2006, 09:52 PM~6094577
> *fuken awsome
> *


FUKEN SUPER!!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

FUCKEN MAGNIFISENT!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TEAM CALI!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

wow look at nena


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 09:58 AM~6101022
> *wow look at nena
> *


uuummmm!!!!!! she looked good too.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0     DAM NENA! :thumbsup: JUST HOW I REMEMBER HER.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 10:42 AM~6100936
> *TEAM CALI!!!
> 
> 
> ...


IZ THAT LIL GUY?Y IZ HE SO FAR AWAY 4RUM RAUL?SHIT I DONT BLAME HIM....RAUL ITS TIME 4 ANOTHER SHIRT BRO....LOL!I TOLD U TO LAY OFF THE TACO TRUCK!DONT WANA LISTEN TO ME....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea thats me.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 01:43 PM~6102194
> *IZ THAT LIL GUY?Y IZ HE SO FAR AWAY 4RUM RAUL?SHIT I DONT BLAME HIM....RAUL ITS TIME 4 ANOTHER SHIRT BRO....LOL!I TOLD U TO LAY OFF THE TACO TRUCK!DONT WANA LISTEN TO ME....
> *


cus i didnt want 2 be 2 close 2 him.yea thats me


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 03:10 PM~6102316
> *cus i didnt want 2 be 2 close 2 him.yea thats me
> *


YEA HE ALWAYS WAZ TRYIN TO GET CLOSE TO ME....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 02:12 PM~6102328
> *YEA HE ALWAYS WAZ TRYIN TO GET CLOSE TO ME....
> *


thats gay.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 01:43 PM~6102194
> *IZ THAT LIL GUY?Y IZ HE SO FAR AWAY 4RUM RAUL?SHIT I DONT BLAME HIM....RAUL ITS TIME 4 ANOTHER SHIRT BRO....LOL!I TOLD U TO LAY OFF THE TACO TRUCK!DONT WANA LISTEN TO ME....
> *


wtf? That is a new shirt.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 03:21 PM~6102370
> *wtf? That is a new shirt.
> *


 :roflmao: JUST GET A WHITE BED SHEET AND DRAW SOCIOS ON IT AND IT MITE FIT.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 02:25 PM~6102391
> *
> :roflmao: JUST GET A WHITE BED SHEET AND DRAW SOCIOS ON IT AND IT MITE FIT.
> *


ur sayin raul is a fat fuck?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 02:29 PM~6102419
> *ur sayin raul is a fat fuck?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 02:25 PM~6102391
> *
> :roflmao: JUST GET A WHITE BED SHEET AND DRAW SOCIOS ON IT AND IT MITE FIT.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 03:16 PM~6102701
> *
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 04:16 PM~6102701
> *
> *


ITS OK RAUL.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 03:25 PM~6102743
> *ITS OK RAUL.
> *


I know. Hopefully I can be like this guy someday.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

U WISH.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 03:40 PM~6102841
> *I know. Hopefully I can be like this guy someday.
> 
> 
> ...


fuken gay you lost all my respect.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what the fuckkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 05:50 PM~6103793
> *what the fuckkkkkkkkkkk
> *


thats wat i said 2.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:uh: WHAT THE FUCK IS YOUR PROBLEM LIL CRIMINAL


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

show ur girl naked not u foool


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IVE SEEN A BIGGER CHEST ON A PIEGON THAN THE ONE ON LIL CRIMINAL


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:ugh: wtf criminals a *** lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billys gettin off on it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 07:19 PM~6104139
> *billys gettin off on it
> *


 :uh: CUTTYS JUST MAD HE DIDNT GET A HUG AND NENA DIDNT WANT TO HANG OUT WITH HIM......LOL


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 4 2006, 06:33 PM~6104251
> *:uh:  CUTTYS JUST MAD HE DIDNT GET A HUG AND NENA DIDNT WANT TO HANG OUT WITH HIM......LOL
> *


not mad just hurtfull i went to my lil corner n cryed


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 07:35 PM~6104267
> *not mad just hurtfull i went to my lil corner n cryed
> *


DAM I SHOULD HAVE GOT A PIC OF YOUR CRYING WHEN I TOLD U ABOUT THE 3 HUGS


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 10:42 AM~6100936
> *TEAM CALI!!!
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im back. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 5 2006, 07:50 PM~6112306
> *im back. :biggrin:
> *


from where??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 5 2006, 07:44 PM~6112791
> *from where??
> *


cuttys moms house.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 5 2006, 08:46 PM~6112798
> *cuttys moms house.
> *


  sweet i was there last week  not as good as it used to be


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy found out hes got no penis


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

and billy you a gay donk lover biatch. :angry:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 5 2006, 08:49 PM~6112817
> *and billy you a gay donk lover biatch.  :angry:
> *


ahh the lil guy is mad :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 5 2006, 07:48 PM~6112811
> *lil guy found out hes got no penis
> *


your mom ate it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 5 2006, 07:50 PM~6112823
> *ahh the lil guy is mad  :0
> *


shut up bish!!

go gost ride a donk and burn in hell.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 03:40 PM~6102841
> *I know. Hopefully I can be like this guy someday.
> 
> 
> ...


raul is going to get arrested by the fbi for haveing kiddy porn on his computer :ugh: :scrutinize: :barf: 


and does lil criminals mother now that her son is FUCKEN FAGGET !!!!!! and it some more torillas and beans !!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

FUKEN GAY AS PIC!!!!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

T

T

T


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Back to the topic.

Sept 17 - Dukes Car Show, San Jose
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...2&f=18&t=266765

Sept 23 - Crown of Life, Manteca
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry6065367

Sept 30- Impalas Car Show, Chico (North of Sac)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=279049

Oct 1 - Nor Cal Ridahz Car Show, Sacramento
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=280195

Oct 1 - LG, Fresno
No topic for this yet.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Equipo CALI


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 7 2006, 02:01 PM~6125263
> *Equipo CALI
> *


TEAM CALI!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TEAM CALI #1


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 7 2006, 03:02 PM~6125273
> *TEAM CALI!!!
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 7 2006, 03:02 PM~6125273
> *TEAM CALI!!!
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hey guys.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

I WANNA GO TO CALI.


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

wats up


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

NOTHING


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 7 2006, 04:21 PM~6125966
> *NOTHING
> *


 :twak: :twak: YOU AREN'T FROM CALI


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

YOUR FUNNY


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

TEAM CALI!!!!!!


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IM BACK....WAZ UP HOMBOYS.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 8 2006, 06:28 PM~6133856
> *IM BACK....WAZ UP HOMBOYS.
> *


 :wave: SUP MAYNE HOW U BEEN?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IVE BEN KU....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sup man.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: SUP FELLAS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wat yall been up too.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 8 2006, 09:33 PM~6135158
> *wat yall been up too.
> *


WORKING


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

OIL CHANGE IN MYT BROS IMPALA  20 BUCKS :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 8 2006, 09:34 PM~6135163
> *WORKING
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 8 2006, 09:35 PM~6135171
> *OIL CHANGE IN MYT BROS IMPALA   20 BUCKS  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 





















:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 8 2006, 08:35 PM~6135171
> *OIL CHANGE IN MYT BROS IMPALA   20 BUCKS  :biggrin:
> *


didnt it get hit the fight on streetlow?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 8 2006, 09:38 PM~6135182
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


BTW NOT BILLYS BROS CAR.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

no his bros green 65 got hit wen a fight broke out.thats wat billy said is it true?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 8 2006, 09:39 PM~6135188
> *didnt it get hit the fight on streetlow?
> *


THATS MY MOMS BF'S CAR THAT GOT HIT........MY BRO HAS A 96 IMPALA SS

AND LIL CRIMINAL THAT CAR IS FUCKING SIC I WAS LOOKING AT IT TODAY IN MY TLM MAGAZINE FUCKING SWEET


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 8 2006, 09:46 PM~6135230
> *THATS MY MOMS BF'S CAR THAT GOT HIT........MY BRO HAS A 96 IMPALA SS
> 
> AND LIL CRIMINAL THAT CAR IS FUCKING SIC I WAS LOOKING AT IT TODAY IN MY TLM MAGAZINE FUCKING SWEET
> *


 :biggrin: ONE OF THE SICKEST CARS OUT THERE TODAY  !


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

who paid for the damage?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

PICS?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::+Sep 8 2006, 09:50 PM~6135253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO ONE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 8 2006, 08:52 PM~6135270
> *NOPE
> NO ONE
> *


aww you serius. you know how hard it is to fix you gota get the curves even and straight. :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 8 2006, 08:49 PM~6135243
> *:biggrin: ONE OF THE SICKEST CARS OUT THERE TODAY  !
> *


lying "hawain punch" is the best and "hate on this" is tight .  


that cars cool though


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ITS A LIL DENT I COULD HAVE PULLED IT MOSTLY OUT WITH THIS THING I GOT HERE BUT HE TOOK IT TO A PLACE TO GET RIPED OFF....I DONT KNOW WHY I COULD HAVE FIXED IT 4 FREE BUT HE LIKES TO GET RIPPED OFF ALOT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 8 2006, 10:00 PM~6135322
> *lying "hawain punch" is the best and "hate on this" is tight .
> that cars cool though
> *


NAH BRO U MISUNDERSTOOD ME....I SAID ONE OF THE BEST CARS OUT THERE!I DIDNT SAY IT WAZ THE BEST CAR....AND THATS UR OPINION....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

:biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hey guys just went to a bike shop i saw a complete schwinn fairlady for $115 hella clean. and i got sum brown schwinn grips that ima paint.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

koo


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 9 2006, 11:00 AM~6137383
> *koo
> *


i know.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 9 2006, 10:57 AM~6137372
> *hey guys just went to a bike shop i saw a complete schwinn fairlady for $115 hella clean. and i got sum brown schwinn grips that ima paint.
> *


Whats the name of the bike shop? Its there in Vallejo?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2006, 11:46 AM~6137547
> *Whats the name of the bike shop? Its there in Vallejo?
> *


yes sir a block away my house.
its called "west bikeshop" its cool i saw 2 lil tiger handle bars and i saw 36 spoke chrome weels with gold hub and nipples for $3O the pair. and shit loads of goosenecks and sprokets,cranks,forks its cool.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 9 2006, 11:54 AM~6137568
> *yes sir a block away my house.
> its called "west bikeshop" its cool i saw 2 lil tiger handle bars and i saw 36 spoke chrome weels with gold hub and nipples for $3O the pair. and shit loads of goosenecks and sprokets,cranks,forks its cool.
> *


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 9 2006, 01:54 PM~6137568
> *yes sir a block away my house.
> its called "west bikeshop" its cool i saw 2 lil tiger handle bars and i saw 36 spoke chrome weels with gold hub and nipples for $3O the pair. and shit loads of goosenecks and sprokets,cranks,forks its cool.
> *


 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

sweet


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

grrrrr


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

*TEAM CALI!!!!*


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SCRAPS.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 10 2006, 07:26 PM~6144850
> *SCRAPS.
> *


SORRY BUT IAM GOING TO HAVE TO ASK U TO TAKE THAT SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE :nono:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 10 2006, 06:25 PM~6144838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 10 2006, 06:26 PM~6144850
> *SCRAPS.
> *


thats disrespectfull.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 10 2006, 07:25 PM~6144838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is a new trike that just came out. It was at its first car show. I didnt get a chance to talk to the owner.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

clean


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

more


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

WHAT CLASS IS IT IN?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LOOKS GOOD,I'D CHANGE THOSE BOLTS THAT HOLD THE TRIKE KIT....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I would like to be part of Team Cali  All i need is everybodys vote!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

EVERYBODYS VOTE AND A RELOCATION OF STATES....


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 10 2006, 06:26 PM~6144850
> *SCRAPS.
> *


 :uh: hater :angry: you dont see the true lowriders down here talkin shit bout raul, sic, billy, and low 83 cutty (whos a big fan of north side)



its all west coast up in here! thats how it should be...well not even that! it lowriders vs. no body! more like everyone against lowriders!( the people that think lowriders are for bald, gang bangers, and the ones that gave lowriding a bad rep.


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 10 2006, 01:00 PM~5585616
> *man, fuckit south or north, its all califas!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

SUP TEAM CALI


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 11 2006, 08:26 PM~6152831
> *:uh: hater :angry: you dont see the true lowriders down here talkin shit bout raul, sic, billy, and low 83 cutty (whos a big fan of north side)
> its all west coast up in here! thats how it should be...well not even that! it lowriders vs. no body! more like everyone against lowriders!( the people that think lowriders are for bald, gang bangers, and the ones that gave lowriding a bad rep.
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 10 2006, 06:25 PM~6144838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats how we do team cali !!!!!!!! up in this bitch .. iam back bitches !!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 11 2006, 07:04 PM~6152634
> *I would like to be part of Team Cali    All i need is everybodys vote!!
> *


Your not a member until your breathing California air and looking at the Caifornia sun.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2006, 10:31 PM~6153910
> *Your not a member until your breathing California air and looking at the Caifornia sun.
> *


lol


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 11 2006, 08:26 PM~6152831
> *:uh: hater :angry: you dont see the true lowriders down here talkin shit bout raul, sic, billy, and low 83 cutty (whos a big fan of north side)
> its all west coast up in here! thats how it should be...well not even that! it lowriders vs. no body! more like everyone against lowriders!( the people that think lowriders are for bald, gang bangers, and the ones that gave lowriding a bad rep.
> *


:thumbsup: PERFECTLY SAID


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

WHY IS EVERYONE HERE ALWAYS CONCERNED ABOUT WHAT CLASS/CATAGORY OTHER BIKES ARE IN???
I MEAN WE ALL WANNA WIN AT A SHOW BUT IS EVERYONE INTO IT FOR THE 5 DOLLAR PLASTIC TROPHY OR WHAT?

BUILD A BIKE THE WAY YOU LIKE IT NOT TO FIT A SPECIFIC CATAGORY SAME GOES FOR CARS


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 10 2006, 07:26 PM~6144850
> *SCRAPS.
> *


AYE HOMIE POSTING THAT SHIT UP MAKES YOUR CLUB LOOK BAD, YOU DON'T WANT TO GIVE THEM A BAD REPUTATION, KEEP THE GANG SHIT TO YOURSELF WHEN IT COMES TO LOWRIDING, PLUS THIS IS TEAM CALI


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 10 2006, 07:26 PM~6144850
> *SCRAPS.
> *


AYE HOMIE POSTING THAT SHIT UP MAKES YOUR CLUB LOOK BAD, YOU DON'T WANT TO GIVE THEM A BAD REPUTATION, KEEP THE GANG SHIT TO YOURSELF WHEN IT COMES TO LOWRIDING, PLUS THIS IS TEAM CALI


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 10 2006, 07:26 PM~6144850
> *SCRAPS.
> *


AYE HOMIE POSTING THAT SHIT UP MAKES YOUR CLUB LOOK BAD, YOU DON'T WANT TO GIVE THEM A BAD REPUTATION, KEEP THE GANG SHIT TO YOURSELF WHEN IT COMES TO LOWRIDING, PLUS THIS IS TEAM CALI


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 12 2006, 07:00 AM~6155054
> *WHY IS EVERYONE HERE ALWAYS CONCERNED ABOUT WHAT CLASS/CATAGORY OTHER BIKES ARE IN???
> I MEAN WE ALL WANNA WIN AT A SHOW BUT IS EVERYONE INTO IT FOR THE 5 DOLLAR PLASTIC TROPHY OR WHAT?
> 
> ...


When you want to be competative, then you are concerned about classafications. Even the car builders are do that. Its not about a trophy, its about whos bike is better.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 11 2006, 08:02 AM~6145930
> *WHAT CLASS IS IT IN?????
> *


Looks full to me. LIL PHX ya better watch out you got some new comp on the streets


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone want to go into the chatroom?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 12 2006, 08:00 AM~6155054
> *WHY IS EVERYONE HERE ALWAYS CONCERNED ABOUT WHAT CLASS/CATAGORY OTHER BIKES ARE IN???
> I MEAN WE ALL WANNA WIN AT A SHOW BUT IS EVERYONE INTO IT FOR THE 5 DOLLAR PLASTIC TROPHY OR WHAT?
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sept 17 - Dukes Car Show, San Jose
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...2&f=18&t=266765

Sept 23 - Crown of Life, Manteca
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry6065367

Sept 30- Impalas Car Show, Chico (North of Sac)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=279049

Oct 1 - Nor Cal Ridahz Car Show, Sacramento
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=280195


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...ent&eventid=288


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...ent&eventid=295


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: good morning team CALI :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2006, 09:15 AM~6155327
> *When you want to be competative, then you are concerned about classafications. Even the car builders are do that. Its not about a trophy, its about whos bike is better.
> *


:nono:
My point is build a bike piece by piece to what you want it to look like, not by any guidlines a stupid magazine has formed, then if you win you win, but I can't stand when people add things that regularly they wouldn't just to fit into a class, same goes for cars, its good to compete, but do it with your visions not rule books


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 13 2006, 08:25 AM~6162756
> *:nono:
> My point is build a bike piece by piece to what you want it to look like, not by any guidlines a stupid magazine has formed, then if you win you win, but I can't stand when people add things that regularly they wouldn't just to fit into a class, same goes for cars, its good to compete, but do it with your visions not rule books
> *


Why arnt you like this in person? Who the hell are you talking about?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2006, 09:30 AM~6162818
> *Why arnt you like this in person? Who the hell are you talking about?
> *


 I'm not talking about anyone in particular, I'm saying everyone in general that builds to compete, and not for their personal liking, I'm just saying its about people coming up to you and saying "wow that bike/car is fucken tight, beatiful, unique" rather then a stinkin trophie IMO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 13 2006, 08:47 AM~6163022
> * I'm not talking about anyone in particular, I'm saying everyone in general that builds to compete, and not for their personal liking, I'm just saying its about people coming up to you and saying "wow that bike/car is fucken tight, beatiful, unique" rather then a stinkin trophie IMO
> *


So what your saying is that "everyone in general" is building there car/bike/truck/etc for points and not the way they want to right? Does your average car show audience perfer vehicles that are built for show points or to the owners liking? 

I dont think you know what your talking about. Take me for example. I had my handlebars and forks made the way that wanted to. I drew them out and said this is the way that its going to be. I picked the color for everything and I made all the related decisions. Now, there was a point where I said to myself, "This is going to look good and its going to be better then my competition." All serious competitors know that you have to do things to beat your compitition and what you do, is whip out the rule book and see what areas you can improve. Most people build things to win at car shows and the truth is, you cant ignore that. I can honestly say that taking the rule book into consideration has improved my bike. I never planned on getting murals or hydros or alot of other things but It helped me make an important decision. Do I want to compete or do I want to be forgotten. Some people do take it to far and you end up with a shitty car or whatever but I wouldnt lump everyone into the same pile.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

RAUL as far as this bike building game goes
:thumbsup: your probably one of the top 3 builders IMO, but what I was saying was that you should build your bike to your liking, just the way you want it, like you said you added murals because of the rule book, did you want murals to begin with? Or was it? I mean I hope they wernt put there just because the rule book said your competiton had murals, we are all competing but the joy from receiving a trophy with something you built for yourself is the best thrill ( I never got a trophy  )


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

RAUL as far as this bike building game goes
:thumbsup: your probably one of the top 3 builders IMO, but what I was saying was that you should build your bike to your liking, just the way you want it, like you said you added murals because of the rule book, did you want murals to begin with? Or was it? I mean I hope they wernt put there just because the rule book said your competiton had murals, we are all competing but the joy from receiving a trophy with something you built for yourself is the best thrill ( I never got a trophy  )


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

RAUL as far as this bike building game goes
:thumbsup: your probably one of the top 3 builders IMO, but what I was saying was that you should build your bike to your liking, just the way you want it, like you said you added murals because of the rule book, did you want murals to begin with? Or was it? I mean I hope they wernt put there just because the rule book said your competiton had murals, we are all competing but the joy from receiving a trophy with something you built for yourself is the best thrill ( I never got a trophy  ) but I'm sure that I will only build to my standards, I wasn't reffering to you raul I was just saying in general MANY people go a different direction then they wanted just for a trophy.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 13 2006, 10:11 AM~6163628
> *RAUL as far as this bike building game goes
> :thumbsup: your probably one of the top 3 builders IMO, but what I was saying was that you should build your bike to your liking, just the way you want it, like you said you added murals because of the rule book, did you want murals to begin with? Or was it? I mean I hope they wernt put there just because the rule book said your competiton had murals, we are all competing but the joy from receiving a trophy with something you built for yourself is the best thrill ( I never got a trophy   ) but I'm sure that I will only build to my standards, I wasn't reffering to you raul I was just saying in general MANY people go a different direction then they wanted just for a trophy.
> *


People build what they want and how they want. How they do it should not be any of my business or your business.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is for cutty. He got banned so I do this is in his memory.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for pete sake


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Careful, you dont want to get banned again.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i never was banned foool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cuttys mad.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Raul stop your not going to convince me, in my opinion everyone should build for themselves and not to beat others in a specific catagory!!!! Who made this catagory crap anyway?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

CaLiFoRnIa


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

CaLiFoRnIa


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 13 2006, 03:42 PM~6165978
> *Raul stop your not going to convince me, in my opinion everyone should build for themselves and not to beat others in a specific catagory!!!! Who made this catagory crap anyway?
> *


AND FOR THIS REASON YOU WILL NEVER BE A WINNER...AND FOR EVERYONE ELSE THAT SAYS THEY ARE NOT DOING IT FOR TROPHIES IS A LYING SACK OF SHIT YOU GUYS JUST KNOW YOU'LL NEVER WIN SO YOU SAY THAT FOR YOUR EXCUSE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Not really, I mean some of those extreme bicycles are tooo much for my eyes, so I wouldn't want to go extreme, therefore I wouldn't win a trophy, but I'm not going to add things I don't want just to beat someone else for a 5 buck trophy, plus allot of the times its judges choice or just political.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

IM BAAACK!!!!!!! :biggrin: 



and regal king has a point.ima build my bike to my likings.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2006, 05:36 AM~6169956
> *Not really, I mean some of those extreme bicycles are tooo much for my eyes, so I wouldn't want to go extreme, therefore I wouldn't win a trophy, but I'm not going to add things I don't want just to beat someone else for a 5 buck trophy, plus allot of the times its judges choice or just political.
> *


Like which bikes?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2006, 06:02 AM~6170087
> *Like which bikes?
> *


all the wolverine bikes.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 14 2006, 06:04 AM~6170097
> *all the wolverine bikes.
> *


and which other ones?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

freddy bike.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2006, 07:08 AM~6170111
> *and which other ones?
> *


NO Raul, we are not reffering to your bike, I really like your bikes, but anything more then that :thumbsdown: too much bullshit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2006, 07:48 AM~6170749
> *NO Raul, we are not reffering to your bike, I really like your bikes, but anything more then that :thumbsdown: too much bullshit
> *


I my not saying you dont like my bike but it soulnds like you have seen alot of bikes that you dont like. All I want to know is which ones you dont like? Which ones are the ones with too much bullshit?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2006, 08:53 AM~6170792
> *I my not saying you dont like my bike but it soulnds like you have seen alot of bikes that you dont like. All I want to know is which ones you dont like? Which ones are the ones with too much bullshit?
> *


raul and danny have good points but regal king has some good ones to, but iam building my trike how i like it and yeah i will add some stuff just to get that extra point but only if i like it, iam not going to put it on if i dont like it :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Good morning team Aztlan :wave:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

hi :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 15 2006, 07:18 AM~6179594
> *hi  :cheesy:
> *


Look whos back.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 15 2006, 08:18 AM~6179594
> *hi  :cheesy:
> *


You don't have a bike cheater :twak: 




















J/p


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 15 2006, 07:47 AM~6179806
> *You don't have a bike cheater :twak:
> J/p
> *


Not yet. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 15 2006, 08:48 AM~6179817
> *Not yet.  :biggrin:
> *


 that's messed up!!! I asked you for a shwinn frame and nothing, and for the Nerd your going to build a whole bike


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil guy its 9:27 I'm going to pick up Jr if your home and not in school, no blvd kings or shows for you!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 15 2006, 08:28 AM~6180057
> *Lil guy its 9:27 I'm going to pick up Jr if your home and not in school, no blvd kings or shows for you!!!!
> *


Hey, look at this. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=39071


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 15 2006, 08:28 AM~6180057
> *Lil guy its 9:27 I'm going to pick up Jr if your home and not in school, no blvd kings or shows for you!!!!
> *


i did go to skool. :uh:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2006, 10:01 AM~6163139
> *So what your saying is that "everyone in general" is building there car/bike/truck/etc for points and not the way they want to right? Does your average car show audience perfer vehicles that are built for show points or to the owners liking?
> 
> I dont think you know what your talking about. Take me for example. I had my handlebars and forks made the way that wanted to. I drew them out and said this is the way that its going to be. I picked the color for everything and I made all the related decisions. Now, there was a point where I said to myself, "This is going to look good and its going to be better then my competition." All serious competitors know that you have to do things to beat your compitition and what you do, is whip out the rule book and see what areas you can improve. Most people build things to win at car shows and the truth is, you cant ignore that. I can honestly say that taking the rule book into consideration has improved my bike. I never planned on getting murals or hydros or alot of other things but It helped me make an important decision. Do I want to compete or do I want to be forgotten. Some people do take it to far and you end up with a shitty car or whatever but I wouldnt lump everyone into the same pile.
> *



i agree dats exactly wat i did but even tho sum ppl think i wet a lil over board wit my catagory :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 15 2006, 09:30 AM~6180069
> *Hey, look at this.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=39071
> *


:guns: fuck LRM !!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 15 2006, 05:16 PM~6183131
> *i did go to skool. :uh:
> *


 :angry: don't roll your eyes at me !!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 14 2006, 03:39 PM~6174715
> *raul and danny have good points but regal king has some good ones to, but iam building my trike how i like it and yeah i will add some stuff just to get that extra point but only if i like it, iam not going to put it on if i dont like it :biggrin:
> *


theres is nothing on my trike that i dont like if it was on there it isn't anymore :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 15 2006, 05:16 PM~6183131
> *i did go to skool. :uh:
> *


 :angry: don't roll your eyes at me !!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 15 2006, 05:47 PM~6183224
> *theres is nothing on my trike that i dont like if it was on there it isn't anymore :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 15 2006, 04:53 PM~6183254
> *:angry:  don't roll your eyes at me !!!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 15 2006, 08:26 AM~6180036
> * that's messed up!!! I asked you for a shwinn frame and nothing, and for the Nerd your going to build a whole bike
> *


You never asked me for a frame. If your serious about one, let me know.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 15 2006, 05:52 PM~6183530
> *You never asked me for a frame. If your serious about one, let me know.
> *


he told you at streetlow,and i told you the other day to find one.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 15 2006, 07:11 PM~6183644
> *he told you at streetlow,and i told you the other day to find one.
> *


WHY DONT YOU GUYS FIND YOUR OWN


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WAT R U GUYS LOOKIN 4?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SUPER


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

KU.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

CUTTY JUST ASKING TO GET BANNED .. AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Sep 15 2006, 07:34 PM~6184000
> *CUTTY JUST ASKING TO GET BANNED .. AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
> *


again.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hows going to this show?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ME! :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 07:54 PM~6183790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What that makes you kool or something?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 15 2006, 09:18 PM~6184257
> *Hows going to this show?
> 
> 
> ...


i probitaly will


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just a reminder. 

Sept 17 - Dukes Car Show, San Jose
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...2&f=18&t=266765

Sept 23 - Crown of Life, Manteca
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry6065367

Sept 30- Impalas Car Show, Chico (North of Sac)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=279049

Oct 1 - Nor Cal Ridahz Car Show, Sacramento
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=280195


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i may be at that show


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sup guys.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 16 2006, 08:28 AM~6186068
> *i may be at that show
> *


I dont think fresno is going to happen so alot of people are going to go to this show.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2006, 08:30 AM~6186078
> *I dont think fresno is going to happen so alot of people are going to go to this show.
> *


its that show one weekend then vegas the next


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 16 2006, 08:38 AM~6186100
> *its that show one weekend then vegas the next
> *


yeah.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Why would anyone go to the vegas show from the Bay Area? After they took away our show :twak:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2006, 10:03 AM~6186170
> *Why would anyone go to the vegas show from the Bay Area? After they took away our show :twak:
> *


WHY NOT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 16 2006, 10:17 AM~6186219
> *WHY NOT
> *


WTF? Because they pretty much turned their backs on us, so why should we still attent their political ass shitty shows in vegas, in order for them to bring shows back to us we need to hit them with a huge impact!!!! How many lowriders	cars/bikes come from nor cal? A huge amount if EVERYONE UNITED	then they would feel the impact, but Nooooo everyone is on LRM'S nuts and still going to vegas :thumbsdown: for not supporting the Bay Area


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2006, 09:03 AM~6186170
> *Why would anyone go to the vegas show from the Bay Area? After they took away our show :twak:
> *


Because its not about the trophy remember? Its about people taking pictures of your car/bike and all that pride stuff. :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2006, 10:31 AM~6186274
> *Because its not about the trophy remember? Its about people taking pictures of your car/bike and all that pride stuff.  :uh:
> *


Exactly, but LRM PRACTACLY SLAPPED YOU IN THE FACE!!! YOU AND SICK&TWISTED ARE SOME HARD HITTERS OUT HERE IN THE BAY, BUT YOU GUYS SHOULDN'T GO TO VEGAS TO SHOW THEM THAT THEY NEED YOU


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2006, 10:31 AM~6186274
> *Because its not about the trophy remember? Its about people taking pictures of your car/bike and all that pride stuff.  :uh:
> *


Exactly, but LRM PRACTACLY SLAPPED YOU IN THE FACE!!! YOU AND SICK&TWISTED ARE SOME HARD HITTERS OUT HERE IN THE BAY, BUT YOU GUYS SHOULDN'T GO TO VEGAS TO SHOW THEM THAT THEY NEED YOU


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2006, 09:35 AM~6186286
> *Exactly, but LRM PRACTACLY SLAPPED YOU IN THE FACE!!! YOU AND SICK&TWISTED ARE SOME HARD HITTERS OUT HERE IN THE BAY, BUT YOU GUYS SHOULDN'T GO TO VEGAS TO SHOW THEM THAT THEY NEED YOU
> *


So I shouldnt go out there and rep for Cali?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2006, 10:26 AM~6186258
> *WTF? Because they pretty much turned their backs on us, so why should we still attent their political ass shitty shows in vegas, in order for them to bring shows back to us we need to hit them with a huge impact!!!! How many lowriders	cars/bikes come from nor cal? A huge amount if EVERYONE UNITED	then they would feel the impact, but Nooooo everyone is on LRM'S nuts and still going to vegas :thumbsdown: for not supporting the Bay Area
> *


NOBODYS ON ANYONES NUTS FIRST OF ALL BRO...AND YOU KNOW IF YOU WERE OLD ENOUGH AND HAD SOMETHING WORTH SHOWING YOU WOULD BE OUT THERE TOO


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 16 2006, 10:17 AM~6186219
> *WHY NOT
> *


yea y not i goin


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

FUCK LRM!!!! FUCK THEIR MAGAZINE!!!! FUCK THEM IF THEY DONT SUPPORT THE BAY WE WONT SUPPORT THEM!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I down own any Lowrider brand pants or shirts or anything so I dont know who you think is on there nutz. Dannys right cause Im not going to let my trike sit there and collect dust. I built it to take to shows and represent my club. Thats my job.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

LRM IS CRAP NOW!!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2006, 10:49 AM~6186339
> *I down own any Lowrider brand pants or shirts or anything so I dont know who you think is on there nutz. Dannys right cause Im not going to let my trike sit there and collect dust. I built it to take to shows and represent my club. Thats my job.
> *


same here :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 16 2006, 09:50 AM~6186342
> *same here :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2006, 10:36 AM~6186293
> *So I shouldnt go out there and rep for Cali?
> *


IMO simply MY OPINION......... NO THAT WAY YOUR ABSENSE WILL HAVE AN IMPACT ON THEIR SHOW AND $$$$
THEY NEED THE BAY, BUT WE HAVE TO SHOW THEM THAT, THERE ARE PLENTY OF NOR CAL SHOWS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

you guys have no shame.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2006, 10:49 AM~6186339
> *I down own any Lowrider brand pants or shirts or anything so I dont know who you think is on there nutz. Dannys right cause Im not going to let my trike sit there and collect dust. I built it to take to shows and represent my club. Thats my job.
> *


DOUBT THAT BY SKIPING 1 SHOW YOUR GOING TO COLLECT DUST


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2006, 09:52 AM~6186359
> *IMO simply MY OPINION......... NO THAT WAY YOUR ABSENSE WILL HAVE AN IMPACT ON THEIR SHOW AND $$$$
> THEY NEED THE BAY, BUT WE HAVE TO SHOW THEM THAT, THERE ARE PLENTY OF NOR CAL SHOWS
> *


PREACH!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

IF LRM DONT SUPPORT US DONT SUPPORT THEM!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 16 2006, 10:40 AM~6186308
> *NOBODYS ON ANYONES NUTS FIRST OF ALL BRO...AND YOU KNOW IF YOU WERE OLD ENOUGH AND HAD SOMETHING WORTH SHOWING YOU WOULD BE OUT THERE TOO
> *


I'm not much younger then you, and I have only said good thing sbout you and your product, but now your going to talk down on me and say I can't build shit, maybe never on a bike level but when you get to the car level come see me


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2006, 09:54 AM~6186367
> *DOUBT THAT BY SKIPING 1 SHOW YOUR GOING TO COLLECT DUST
> *


thats true.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bwaaaaahahaha this topic is terrable


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Sep 16 2006, 09:52 AM~6186359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There not making any money off of you cause you dont have anything to take anyway. The day that you do Im sure your going to want to take it somewhere. The super show represents the best of the best. Showing with them is a good feeling. The feeling that you are looking for. If you think about it, its the only show where people from all over have the opportunity to see your car or bike.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ill be back im a go burn a lrm in my backyard. :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2006, 10:00 AM~6186390
> *There not making any money off of you cause you dont have anything to take anyway. The day that you do Im sure your going to want to take it somewhere. The super show represents the best of the best. Showing with them is a good feeling. The feeling that you are looking for. If you think about it, its the only show where people from all over have the opportunity to see your car or bike.
> *


well said ted


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2006, 09:57 AM~6186380
> *I'm not much younger then you, and I have only said good thing sbout you and your product, but now your going to talk down on me and say I can't build shit, maybe never on a bike level but when you get to the car level come see me
> *


I dont think he said anything about your building abilitys. Maybe you can point it out where he hinted/mentioned/impplied that? Have you seen his car?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

you should have shame attending a lrm event.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 16 2006, 10:02 AM~6186399
> *ill be back im a go burn a lrm in my backyard. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2006, 11:00 AM~6186390
> *There not making any money off of you cause you dont have anything to take anyway. The day that you do Im sure your going to want to take it somewhere. The super show represents the best of the best. Showing with them is a good feeling. The feeling that you are looking for. If you think about it, its the only show where people from all over have the opportunity to see your car or bike.
> *


Its not free to go to a show, even if you don't take anything it cost like 40.00 to get in :twak: and ONCE AGAIN IMO lrm WAS the best of the best, now they have 20" on most of their articles, and they labeled a 48 fleetline an impala, I Have no repsect for them at all!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 16 2006, 10:04 AM~6186405
> *you should have shame attending a lrm event.
> *


Why?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

let the birds do the talking while ill go for a walking


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 16 2006, 10:06 AM~6186412
> *let the birds do the talking while ill go for a walking
> *


shut up village idiot. :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2006, 10:05 AM~6186409
> *Why?
> *


cause still your supporting them.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 16 2006, 10:07 AM~6186419
> *shut up village idiot. :uh:
> *


take ur ridalin poonjabi :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 16 2006, 10:11 AM~6186433
> *take ur ridalin poonjabi :cheesy:
> *


im gona kick your ass!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2006, 10:04 AM~6186408
> *Its not free to go to a show, even if you don't take anything it cost like 40.00 to get in :twak: and ONCE AGAIN IMO lrm WAS the best of the best, now they have 20" on most of their articles, and they labeled a 48 fleetline an impala, I Have no repsect for them at all!!!
> *


Well, lets look at the cost of the show. Its $25 or $30 for me to register my bike. So LRM has that much of my money. Thats it. The food vendors get there money and I know that they give a bit to LRM. I dont buy any LRM mechandice so who has the advantage? Me. Cause there going to give me a regular trophy and then a sweepstakes trophy. So your buddy Raul comes out on top. All of that for my $30. I get to meet with lil people, my homies, all the chapters of my club get together. The only difference is that the show has LRM in the name. 

I dont know why your so mad. I think your personal agendas are all wrong. You have inspired your little brother to think the same way and I think he should form his own opinions on his own. If you dont like the magazine then dont buy it. Its as simple as that. I wil probably let my subsription run out. Why are you getting mad at typo's in the magainze? If you have no respect for LRM then thats fine but dont get mad at me cause I want to go to a LRM show or an LG show.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

dam raul got a point.



but still hasnt convinced me to like lrm.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul is to serious


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 16 2006, 10:02 AM~6186399
> *ill be back im a go burn a lrm in my backyard. :cheesy:
> *


hey lets go buy lrm and burn them so they know were not supporting them :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2006, 11:14 AM~6186447
> *Well, lets look at the cost of the show. Its $25 or $30 for me to register my bike. So LRM has that much of my money. Thats it. The food vendors get there money and I know that they give a bit to LRM. I dont buy any LRM mechandice so who has the advantage? Me. Cause there going to give me a regular trophy and then a sweepstakes trophy. So your buddy Raul comes out on top. All of that for my $30. I get to meet with lil people, my homies, all the chapters of my club get together. The only difference is that the show has LRM in the name.
> 
> I dont know why your so mad. I think your personal agendas are all wrong. You have inspired your little brother to think the same way and I think he should form his own opinions on his own. If you dont like the magazine then dont buy it. Its as simple as that. I wil probably let my subsription run out. Why are you getting mad at typo's in the magainze? If you have no respect for LRM then thats fine but dont get mad at me cause I want to go to a LRM show or an LG show.
> *


I'm upset because I have as much love for DA BAY AREA as I do for LOWRIDING and when lrm dissrespects the Bay Area I got a problem because they dissed US and they will continue to do so until they stop having support from Nor Cal, you think they give a shit about US? HELL NO and there hometown is the Bay Area!!!!!!!!
But would they cancel a show in Los Angeles Noo Way because they would be losing allot of $$$$ but your right I CAN'T stop you but I am entitled to my opinion.... And NEVER have I told Lil Guy how to think, just because he agrees dosnt mean that I have instilled these thoughts in his mind


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 16 2006, 11:25 AM~6186495
> *hey lets go buy lrm and burn them so they know were not supporting them  :uh:
> *


:twak: who the hell are you?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

I GOT A QUESTION WHY DO REGAL KING AND SOCIOS ALWAYS ARGUE.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 16 2006, 11:37 AM~6186523
> *I GOT A QUESTION WHY DO REGAL KING AND SOCIOS ALWAYS ARGUE.
> *


Because he hates me


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 16 2006, 11:23 AM~6186482
> *raul is to serious
> *


X2.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2006, 10:30 AM~6186505
> *I'm upset because I have as much love for DA BAY AREA as I do for LOWRIDING and when lrm dissrespects the Bay Area I got a problem because they dissed US and they will continue to do so until they stop having support from Nor Cal, you think they give a shit about US? HELL NO and there hometown is the Bay Area!!!!!!!!
> But would they cancel a show in Los Angeles Noo Way because they would be losing allot of $$$$ but your right I CAN'T stop you but I am entitled to my opinion.... And NEVER have I told Lil Guy how to think, just because he agrees dosnt mean that I have instilled these thoughts in his mind
> *


My little brother looked up to me when we were younger. Everything that I did, he did. So when you talk about stuff like that, hes going to pick it up. 

I dont like how the show was cancelled. No one does. I dont like how they cancelled LRB and how they put shitty bikes in the magazine. I dont like it when they put certain things in the mag either. None of that is consume me like it has you. I have heard a few other people express there opinions just like you have but so far its a small group of people. Were lucky that we have steetlow and all the local club shows to fall back on. Not to mention the LG shows. Im not trying to make you feel bad but there is something that I really dont understand. Maybe you can clear it up for me. You dont take anything to shows but your one of the people thats more offended by the decision to cancel the show. 

I dont think that the show canceling was something personal on LRM's part. I think it was just business. Im sure that thing that happpened with lil rob last year had something to do with it but who knows. It doesnt make sence. Someone at lowrider woke up one day and said, "Lets cancel the S.F. show, just for the fuck of it." "I know what we need to do, Lets get back at Nor cal by canceling there show." "I hate going to S.F., let just cancel the show." "You know what, we make too much $$$ at the S.F. Show, lets cancel it." Of all the years that I have gone, I think there were les vendors at the show last year. It might have been the cause of there decision to put off the show for a year and relocate it somewhere else.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2006, 10:40 AM~6186539
> *Because he hates me
> *


I dont hate anyone bro. Im actually your best friend cause I will look out for you. I got love for you and your brothers.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 16 2006, 10:09 AM~6186425
> *cause still your supporting them.
> *


Thats not a good reason to hate someone.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2006, 11:50 AM~6186584
> *My little brother looked up to me when we were younger. Everything that I did, he did. So when you talk about stuff like that, hes going to pick it up.
> 
> I dont like how the show was cancelled. No one does. I dont like how they cancelled LRB and how they put shitty bikes in the magazine. I dont like it when they put certain things in the mag either. None of that is consume me like it has you. I have heard a few other people express there opinions just like you have but so far its a small group of people. Were lucky that we have steetlow and all the local club shows to fall back on. Not to mention the LG shows. Im not trying to make you feel bad but there is something that I really dont understand. Maybe you can clear it up for me. You dont take anything to shows but your one of the people thats more offended by the decision to cancel the show.
> ...


THATS REAL TALK.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2006, 11:50 AM~6186584
> *My little brother looked up to me when we were younger. Everything that I did, he did. So when you talk about stuff like that, hes going to pick it up.
> 
> I dont like how the show was cancelled. No one does. I dont like how they cancelled LRB and how they put shitty bikes in the magazine. I dont like it when they put certain things in the mag either. None of that is consume me like it has you. I have heard a few other people express there opinions just like you have but so far its a small group of people. Were lucky that we have steetlow and all the local club shows to fall back on. Not to mention the LG shows. Im not trying to make you feel bad but there is something that I really dont understand. Maybe you can clear it up for me. You dont take anything to shows but your one of the people thats more offended by the decision to cancel the show.
> ...


Just because I havnt taken anything lately dosnt mean I never had, and with a car its harder to build because SMOG so I'm working on that right now!!!! Dosnt matter why they canceled it the point is they did RAUL so I say fuck em


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

GET AN OLDER CAR SO U DONT HAVE 2 SMOG IT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2006, 10:56 AM~6186618
> *Just because I havnt taken anything lately dosnt mean I never had, and with a car its harder to build because SMOG so I'm working on that right now!!!! Dosnt matter why they canceled it the point is they did RAUL so I say fuck em
> *


I agree, building a car is a whole different story. If your going to get mad at everyone who does something negative like that, then your not going to be a very happy person in life.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I just wish we would have your support on the boycott because ur a hardhitter


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2006, 11:01 AM~6186646
> *I just wish we would have your support on the boycott because ur a hardhitter
> *


what boycott?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2006, 12:02 PM~6186650
> *what boycott?
> *


 :0 THE TRUTH REALLY COMES OUT!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

We should boycott


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

NOT A LOT OF BIKES ARE GOING TO BE IN VEGAS THIS YEAR YOU GUYS SHOULD BOYCOTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 16 2006, 01:25 PM~6186923
> *NOT A LOT OF BIKES ARE GOING TO BE IN VEGAS THIS YEAR YOU GUYS SHOULD BOYCOTT
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

dam that was alot of reading and every one gots there own opinions.....i agree with some of this and some of that but if u do have the money to gotm to vegas and show then i dont u just go and have a good time u only live once so live it up


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im goin to vegas not only for the show but i never been before and i wana sight see so kill 2 birds with one stone and go durning the show weekend


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 16 2006, 12:25 PM~6186923
> *NOT A LOT OF BIKES ARE GOING TO BE IN VEGAS THIS YEAR YOU GUYS SHOULD BOYCOTT
> *


boycott next year and let me know ahead of time so i can get a trophy!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 16 2006, 03:35 PM~6187417
> *im goin to vegas not only for the show but i never been before and i wana sight see so kill 2 birds with one stone and go  durning the show weekend
> *


 _*I LOVE VEGAS!!!!!*_ :biggrin:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

i havent been to vegas since i was little, never even seen all those new casinos


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 16 2006, 03:35 PM~6187417
> *im goin to vegas not only for the show but i never been before and i wana sight see so kill 2 birds with one stone and go  durning the show weekend
> *


  rich ass muther [email protected]##^ :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree Vegas is a beautiful place to visit




FUCK lrm

Large 
Rim 
Magazine


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree Vegas is a beautiful place to visit




FUCK lrm

Large 
Rim 
Magazine


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I LIKE BIKES.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

we all do criminal!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2006, 10:57 AM~6186380
> *I'm not much younger then you, and I have only said good thing sbout you and your product, but now your going to talk down on me and say I can't build shit, maybe never on a bike level but when you get to the car level come see me
> *


WTF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LIL HOMIE YOU'LL NEVER BE ON MY LEVEL I HAD 2 REGALS ONE ABOUT 10 YEARS AGO AND ANOTHER ABOUT 6 YEARS AGO AND I KNOW THEY CLOWN YOURS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2006, 11:56 AM~6186618
> *Just because I havnt taken anything lately dosnt mean I never had, and with a car its harder to build because SMOG so I'm working on that right now!!!! Dosnt matter why they canceled it the point is they did RAUL so I say fuck em
> *


THEN GO TO THE JUNK YARD AND BY SOME MORE PARTS FOR IT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 16 2006, 10:07 PM~6189064
> *THEN GO TO THE JUNK YARD AND BY SOME MORE PARTS FOR IT
> *


Its already happening. But once its done, it will not attend any LRM shows!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HERES MY OLD RIDES


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

i used to have a white regal, dont got any pictures of it though


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2006, 10:11 PM~6189081
> *Its already happening. But once its done, it will not attend any LRM shows!!!!!
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

My first lowrider car it was nice not the best  *TEAM CALI FOR LIFE *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2006, 11:52 AM~6186594
> *I dont hate anyone bro. Im actually your best friend cause I will look out for you. I got love for you and your brothers.
> *


X4


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2006, 09:11 PM~6189081
> *Its already happening. But once its done, it will not attend any LRM shows!!!!!
> *


That must be a bad ass regal if your the regal king. When is it going to be done?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2006, 10:36 PM~6189232
> *That must be a bad ass regal if your the regal king. When is it going to be done?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2006, 10:36 PM~6189232
> *That must be a bad ass regal if your the regal king. When is it going to be done?
> *


I'm hoping that its all done by may, its being reinforced some more right now, I also ordered some custom wheels from finaly fantasy, and have a few chrome goodies, everyone thinks that because a G body is cheaper and a dime a dozen that they are easier to build then impalas, but what people don't realize is that the motors are hard to do and they have more mechanical problems, also some body parts arnt available anymore, just like many people think building a bike is easy, its a stereotype, I know the real nice bikes have thousands into them, but many people don't see that


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2006, 10:42 PM~6189274
> *I'm hoping that its all done by may, its being reinforced some more right now, I also ordered some custom wheels from finaly fantasy, and have a few chrome goodies, everyone thinks that because a G body is cheaper and a dime a dozen that they are easier to build then impalas, but what people don't realize is that the motors are hard to do and they have more mechanical problems, also some body parts arnt available anymore, just like many people think building a bike is easy, its a stereotype, I know the real nice bikes have thousands into them, but many people don't see that
> *


I HAVE A COMPLETE REGAL YOU CAN HAVE FREE NO MOTOR NO TRANNY PLEASE COME TAKE THIS PIECE OF SHIT........OH YEAH I ALREADY SOLD THE CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE THOUGH.....IT HAS A FACTORY SUN ROOF TOO ITS A '81 LIMITED


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 16 2006, 10:46 PM~6189297
> *I HAVE A COMPLETE REGAL YOU CAN HAVE FREE NO MOTOR NO TRANNY PLEASE COME TAKE THIS PIECE OF SHIT........OH YEAH I ALREADY SOLD THE CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE THOUGH.....IT HAS A FACTORY SUN ROOF TOO ITS A '81 LIMITED
> *


How much to ship to Baytown Texas 77521


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2006, 09:42 PM~6189274
> *I'm hoping that its all done by may, its being reinforced some more right now, I also ordered some custom wheels from finaly fantasy, and have a few chrome goodies, everyone thinks that because a G body is cheaper and a dime a dozen that they are easier to build then impalas, but what people don't realize is that the motors are hard to do and they have more mechanical problems, also some body parts arnt available anymore, just like many people think building a bike is easy, its a stereotype, I know the real nice bikes have thousands into them, but many people don't see that
> *


Do you have any pics? What color is it going to be? Were you inspired by a regal that you saw or anything like that?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 16 2006, 10:49 PM~6189321
> *How much to ship to Baytown Texas 77521
> *


$3,000


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 16 2006, 10:54 PM~6189348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 16 2006, 10:52 PM~6189332
> *$3,000
> *


Ill send the money order soon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 16 2006, 09:46 PM~6189297
> *I HAVE A COMPLETE REGAL YOU CAN HAVE FREE NO MOTOR NO TRANNY PLEASE COME TAKE THIS PIECE OF SHIT........OH YEAH I ALREADY SOLD THE CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE THOUGH.....IT HAS A FACTORY SUN ROOF TOO ITS A '81 LIMITED
> *


I think lux needs a dancer. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2006, 10:59 PM~6189381
> *I think lux needs a dancer.  :biggrin:
> *


WE ALREADY HAVE CUTTY , HE'S A GREAT POLE DANCER :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: to Team Cali


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 17 2006, 04:04 AM~6190087
> *WE ALREADY HAVE CUTTY , HE'S A GREAT POLE DANCER :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 17 2006, 05:56 AM~6190130
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


CUTTYS MAD :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2006, 10:49 PM~6189322
> *Do you have any pics? What color is it going to be? Were you inspired by a regal that you saw or anything like that?
> *


ACTUALLY I BOUGHT THE CAR IN HIGH SCHOOL AS A DAILY DRIVER BECAUSE I FIGURED IT CAN BE A DAILY FOR A WHILE AND A LOWRIDER DOWN THE LINE...... THEN I TOOK A COURSE (BODY WORK) AT R.O.P AND THE TEACHER GAVE ME PERMISSION TO PAINT MY CAR AFTER CLASS SO EVER SINCE THEN I HAVE BEEN TURNING THE CAR OUT I WILL POST PICTURES WHEN I GET HOME, RIGHT NOW ITS A LEXUS RED, BUT WILL BE PAINTED KANDY APPLE RED


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Okay fellas I have a box full of new parts all from lovely lowriders I need to get rid of, now the reason behind this sale is as follows:
I was building this bike for a someone that at one point I was close to, his mom and I ordered the parts from lovely lows with hopes that he would stay on the right track, but due to a fallout in friendship 
I came to the decision that I no longer want to complete this bike. His mom just wants her part of the money back

I have pretty much everything to complete a bike with the excpetion of the seat, and wheels let me know if anyone is intrested, my main concern is trying to get rid of it all so I can pay back his mom and get the parts to someone who will put them to use


Thanks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

regal king make a list of parts so we can know wat your seling and price and pics.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Ya I'm going to do that I know the receipt shows that she paid 220.00 for everything but I'm sure nobody is going to give her exactly what she paid, but being that she does have the reciept, and its all NEW I'm not willing to go too low, I prefer to sell everything together rather then part things but who knows, the box is just sitting in my room, and I would rather just get rid of it and let it go to good use, plus his mom keeps calling asking if I'm going to finish the bike or pay her the money back

I know I have :
Kickstand
Chain
Duckfin fenders with braces
Regular og handlebars with black grips
Gold chain shroud
Headset
Twisted pedals
Gold pedal crank
Twisted forks with gold bar
Seat post
Bearings and stuff
And hmmmm I can't remember but all that's in there for sure


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR FENDERS.AND HANDLE BARS.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 17 2006, 04:04 AM~6190087
> *WE ALREADY HAVE CUTTY , HE'S A GREAT POLE DANCER :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 17 2006, 08:37 AM~6190380
> *HOW MUCH FOR FENDERS.AND HANDLE BARS.
> *


:dunno: imma post pictures later........
For you 200.00 just because we got beef


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2006, 05:07 AM~6190144
> *ACTUALLY I BOUGHT THE CAR IN HIGH SCHOOL AS A DAILY DRIVER BECAUSE I FIGURED IT CAN BE A DAILY FOR A WHILE AND A LOWRIDER DOWN THE LINE...... THEN I TOOK A COURSE (BODY WORK) AT R.O.P AND THE TEACHER GAVE ME PERMISSION TO PAINT MY CAR AFTER CLASS SO EVER SINCE THEN I HAVE BEEN TURNING THE CAR OUT I WILL POST PICTURES WHEN I GET HOME, RIGHT NOW ITS A LEXUS RED, BUT WILL BE PAINTED KANDY APPLE RED
> *


Let me do a tilt hood on it.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 17 2006, 08:37 AM~6190380
> *HOW MUCH FOR FENDERS.AND HANDLE BARS.
> *


:dunno: imma post pictures later........
For you 200.00 just because we got beef


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2006, 07:50 AM~6190403
> *:dunno: imma post pictures later........
> For you 200.00 just because we got beef
> *


i see how it is.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 08:49 AM~6190401
> *Let me do a tilt hood on it.
> *


 :0 will it hold from hopping (not super high but just a little here a little there) and three wheeling?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 17 2006, 08:52 AM~6190404
> *i see how it is.
> *


Well don't you remember your last pm you sent me? When we were discussing that one chick? You were like "wat ever Eddie" and then I said aight lil guy that's how its gunna be and u didn't say shit back so I take it you and I don't get along :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

damit eddy i dont hate you. and i didnt return the pm cause i got a board message.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 17 2006, 09:02 AM~6190424
> *damit eddy i dont hate you. and i didnt return the pm cause i got a board message.
> *


Well lately you act like it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2006, 07:55 AM~6190408
> *:0  will it hold from hopping (not super high but just a little here a little there) and three wheeling?
> *


I guess so. Were going to hing it all where the bumper goes annd thats going to hold the whole front end. The other end over by the windshield is what Im not going to be sure about. Theres a type of latch kida thing thhat you can buy so that it will hold it down but i would have to look into that. I dont think three wheeling is going to be a problem. Hopping wont either as long as we sercur it correctly.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 09:06 AM~6190433
> *I guess so. Were going to hing it all where the bumper goes annd thats going to hold the whole front end. The other end over by the windshield is what Im not going to be sure about. Theres a type of latch kida thing thhat you can buy so that it will hold it down but i would have to look into that. I dont think three wheeling is going to be a problem. Hopping wont either as long as we sercur it correctly.
> *


Not going to go too wild with the engine how bout the trunk?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2006, 08:09 AM~6190445
> *Not going to go too wild with the engine how bout the trunk?
> *


What do you mean?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2006, 08:05 AM~6190429
> *Well lately you act like it
> *


how is that?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 09:10 AM~6190450
> *What do you mean?
> *


Yeah can u suicide the trunk instead?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

......... ..........
o ... o

.....................................


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2006, 08:25 AM~6190494
> *Yeah can u suicide the trunk instead?
> *


Instead of the hood?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 17 2006, 08:17 AM~6190471
> *how is that?
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 09:28 AM~6190498
> *Instead of the hood?
> *


Yeah because I don't plan to go too custom with the engine


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 16 2006, 10:46 PM~6189297
> *I HAVE A COMPLETE REGAL YOU CAN HAVE FREE NO MOTOR NO TRANNY PLEASE COME TAKE THIS PIECE OF SHIT........OH YEAH I ALREADY SOLD THE CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE THOUGH.....IT HAS A FACTORY SUN ROOF TOO ITS A '81 LIMITED
> *


EY BRO DO U HAVE ANY PICS OF IT?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 17 2006, 08:17 AM~6190471
> *how is that?
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 17 2006, 09:17 AM~6190471
> *how is that?
> *


You never really talk much, your cockier then before, you talk back and stuff you know what I'm talking bout guy


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2006, 09:42 AM~6190554
> *You never really talk much, your cockier then before, you talk back and stuff you know what I'm talking bout guy
> *


THIS ISNT THE DOCTOR PHIL SHOW....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 17 2006, 09:38 AM~6190532
> *EY BRO DO U HAVE ANY PICS OF IT?
> *


Its mine homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2006, 08:36 AM~6190522
> *Yeah because I don't plan to go too custom with the engine
> *


Just the trunk? Thats going to look really plain. You cant be the regal king with just a suicide trunk.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OH....I SEE I SEE.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 09:47 AM~6190592
> *Just the trunk? Thats going to look really plain. You cant be the regal king with just a suicide trunk.
> *


Lol I'm da king, but the street king, not a trailer king, don't need too much radical stuff


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2006, 09:04 AM~6190661
> *Lol I'm da king, but the street king, not a trailer king, don't need too much radical stuff
> *


do you know who your comp is?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 10:05 AM~6190663
> *do you know who your comp is?
> *


Raulwe just had a 3 page discussion on competition and stuff, I just wanna build it by my book


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just want to let you know, there is a regal thats coming out next year. You will know which one I am talking about when you see it.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 10:51 AM~6190839
> *I just want to let you know, there is a regal thats coming out next year. You will know which one I am talking about when you see it.
> *


More power to them, probably gunna be allot more show quality then mines but mines will be three wheeling, chrome undies kandied and hopping on the streets


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

down with regals...






up with


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 17 2006, 10:09 AM~6190909
> *down with regals...
> up with
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 17 2006, 11:09 AM~6190909
> *down with regals...
> up with
> 
> ...


:barf:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:twak: gizmo!!!!!!


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2006, 12:36 PM~6191011
> *:twak: gizmo!!!!!!
> *


dont beat your dogg like that take your anger out on some1 else.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

throw the regals away and get some cuttlasses!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 17 2006, 12:18 PM~6191132
> *throw the regals away and get some cuttlasses!!!!!!!!
> *


Billy I wouldn't take a cutlass for free I think they're ugly, :twak: hope I don't see u anytime soon that was fucked up


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
except 4 door cutlasses there the bomb


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 17 2006, 01:28 PM~6191324
> *ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> except 4 door cutlasses there the bomb
> *


 :uh: please tell me you were joking


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2006, 02:41 PM~6191341
> *:uh:  please tell me you were joking
> *


hell ya I was joking...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TEAM CALIFORNIA :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

team kansas


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

*TEAM CALI 4LIFE *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2006, 12:55 PM~6191238
> *Billy I wouldn't take a cutlass for free I think they're ugly, :twak: hope I don't see u anytime soon that was fucked up
> *


wtf cuttlasses r hella tight way better then regals


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

team cali


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

congrats bitch.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 17 2006, 06:18 PM~6193155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 lousy pic for the whole show?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 17 2006, 06:24 PM~6193219
> *congrats bitch.
> *


X2


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 08:45 PM~6193332
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wat show was that?


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 17 2006, 06:52 PM~6192940
> *wtf cuttlasses r hella tight way better then regals
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 17 2006, 06:51 PM~6193369
> *wat show was that?
> *


It was the Dukes show today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 17 2006, 06:54 PM~6193395
> *
> *


 :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287044


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill get more picks up poonjabi i have to transfer em all


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls pissed


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

wowzer


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

looks nice....how many trophies you got cutty???


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

they got on my bike to but i wasent around the other lux kids got the pic of it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I wish I could have gone.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

every one to chat now i gotta say something very important.....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 07:36 PM~6193686
> *I wish I could have gone.
> *


are u mad?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 17 2006, 07:28 PM~6193650
> *looks nice....how many trophies you got cutty???
> *


i got from this show or all togther?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 17 2006, 07:40 PM~6193721
> *are u mad?
> *


nah, there still alot of shows left.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 17 2006, 07:18 PM~6193155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT 1st PLACE AND BEST OF SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 17 2006, 07:47 PM~6193800
> *I GOT 1st PLACE AND BEST OF SHOW :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 08:44 PM~6193764
> *nah, there still alot of shows left.
> *


THIS WAS LAST SHOW UNTIL VEGAS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 17 2006, 07:48 PM~6193813
> *THIS WAS LAST SHOW UNTIL VEGAS
> *


Not for me.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 08:49 PM~6193821
> *Not for me.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls upset he didnt go


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 17 2006, 06:52 PM~6192940
> *wtf cuttlasses r hella tight way better then regals
> *


Wtf do you know dumbo!!!!!
:roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Good morning team Cali !!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 18 2006, 06:50 AM~6195416
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 18 2006, 06:03 AM~6195462
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 18 2006, 07:08 AM~6195476
> *
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

20" gold chain guard and screws
Gold crank and bearing set
All gold rectangular mirrors (pair)
Chrome round double twisted pedals 
Gold chain
22.2mm chrome seat post
Gold bullet valvue caps
20" chrome ducktail fenders
8" chrome twist kickstand
Gold headset with bearings
Regular handlebars with black grips
20"chrome bent springer fork w/gold bar
And I have a red lowrider bike frame

*ALL IS NEW AND IN THE BOX I EVEN HAVE RECEIPTS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 17 2006, 09:20 PM~6193585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good..... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Sep 18 2006, 08:00 AM~6196084
> *Looking good..... :biggrin:
> *


Were you guys there?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 18 2006, 10:02 AM~6196099
> *Were you guys there?
> *


No...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 17 2006, 05:07 PM~6192337
> *TEAM CALI  4LIFE
> *


X2!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Sep 18 2006, 09:00 AM~6196084
> *Looking good..... :biggrin:
> *


only because you painted it :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

haha raul was punchin himself last nite he didnt go


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

team cali go to chat a 8:00


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billy wants to act a *** in front of everyone


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 18 2006, 07:56 PM~6200263
> *billy wants to act a *** in front of everyone
> *


stfu and go to chat


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 18 2006, 07:56 PM~6200263
> *billy wants to act a *** in front of everyone
> *


stfu and go to chat


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

SUP BISSHESSSSSS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 18 2006, 06:56 PM~6200263
> *guess what im ***! *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 18 2006, 08:33 PM~6200520
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 18 2006, 07:54 PM~6200672
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


your mad at me huh.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 18 2006, 09:20 PM~6200853
> *your mad at me huh.
> *


WHO CARES????YOUR GOING TO GET BANNED 4 THIS SHIT AGAIN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 18 2006, 05:48 PM~6199682
> *haha raul was punchin me last nite cause he didnt go
> *


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

hi :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 18 2006, 11:35 PM~6201621
> *hi  :cheesy:
> *


good morning.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 19 2006, 12:38 AM~6201632
> *good morning.
> *


 :wave: ......ay raul since it looks like u the leader of the bike gang..... can i join? i got a koo project n guess what.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 18 2006, 11:41 PM~6201637
> *:wave: ......ay raul since it looks like u the leader of the bike gang..... can i join? i got a koo project n guess what.....
> 
> 
> ...


What happened with the other association you were planning on representing?


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 19 2006, 12:51 AM~6201661
> *What happened with the other association you were planning on representing?
> *


what did he said?  :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 19 2006, 12:00 AM~6201690
> *what did he said?   :dunno:
> *


nevermind.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

GooD MoRnInG TeAm CaLi :wave:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

vote for pedro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 19 2006, 06:39 AM~6202207
> *
> *


Wrf does this mean your smoking now?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 19 2006, 06:30 AM~6202417
> *Wrf does this mean your smoking now?
> *


no i dont smoke.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 19 2006, 07:30 AM~6202417
> *Wrf does this mean your smoking now?
> *


busted!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 19 2006, 03:33 PM~6205604
> *busted!!!
> *


X12


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 19 2006, 04:47 PM~6205656
> *X12
> *


x24


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 19 2006, 03:33 PM~6205604
> *busted!!!
> *


no.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 19 2006, 05:00 PM~6205734
> *no.
> *


yes.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes grounded he wont be on for a while


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 04:30 PM~6205907
> *hes grounded he wont be on for a while
> *


STFU.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 19 2006, 05:46 PM~6206031
> *STFU.
> *


Mom taught you allot better then that Lil' Guy!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

this is terrable


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

unacceptable


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WILL NOT BE TOLLERATED


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

unacepttable.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks sicandtwisted


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Team Cali ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 19 2006, 07:05 PM~6206463
> *unacepttable.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 19 2006, 06:26 PM~6206578
> *Thanks sicandtwisted
> *


for what? 


and i pmed you too.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy ur in deep shit keep it up


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 19 2006, 08:31 PM~6206616
> *Team Cali ttt
> *


 :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 19 2006, 07:35 PM~6206660
> *for what?
> and i pmed you too.
> *


I sent him a pm, but he didn't respond, bet you he deleted it without even reading it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 19 2006, 08:27 PM~6207091
> *I sent him a pm, but he didn't respond, bet you he deleted it without even reading it
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: I ANSWERED YOUR PM YOURS JUST WASNT PRIORTY THOUGH


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 19 2006, 07:27 PM~6207091
> *I sent him a pm, but he didn't respond, bet you he deleted it without even reading it
> *


why are you disrespecting him like that?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

to serious


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 19 2006, 09:44 PM~6207219
> *why are you disrespecting him like that?
> *


Im sure hes not trying to disrespect him.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cutty shut up before you get hurt.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

bunch of babys.....who wants to ride in the waaaaaaaaaaammmbulance
:rofl:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 19 2006, 08:55 PM~6207313
> *bunch of babys.....who wants to ride in the waaaaaaaaaaammmbulance
> :rofl:
> *


I THINK YOU DO :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 19 2006, 10:03 PM~6207357
> *I THINK YOU DO :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

TEAM CALI!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 19 2006, 09:14 PM~6207801
> *BITCHES!!! THERE IS NO OTHER PLACE ON EARTH LIKE IT!!!!*


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 19 2006, 08:38 PM~6207172
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  I ANSWERED YOUR PM YOURS JUST WASNT PRIORTY THOUGH
> *


owned! :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 19 2006, 08:49 PM~6207267
> *Im sure hes not trying to disrespect him.
> *


:thumbsup:
this my homie


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sept 23 - Crown of Life, Manteca
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry6065367

Sept 30- Impalas Car Show, Chico (North of Sac)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=279049

Oct 1 - Nor Cal Ridahz Car Show, Sacramento
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=280195


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 20 2006, 06:39 AM~6209091
> *
> *


At least type something if your trying to get your post count up :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 20 2006, 08:33 AM~6210229
> *At least type something if your trying to get your post count up  :uh:
> *


why do you hate me so much.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 20 2006, 01:48 PM~6211878
> *why do you hate me so much.
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmQn33DikBY


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i cant see it. :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 20 2006, 02:38 PM~6212436
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmQn33DikBY
> *


how can he be a boss if he doesnt have a job?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahah rauls just to serious


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 04:10 PM~6212603
> *hahah rauls just to serious
> *


i heard raul served 14 years in pelican bay 4 on the yard n 10 in shu :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya he did hes aOG


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 20 2006, 04:44 PM~6212816
> *i heard raul served 14 years in pelican bay 4 on the yard n 10 in shu  :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 20 2006, 03:45 PM~6212825
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I did it cause some fool was looking at me like that. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

he beat up some nortenos lookin at him wrong in his blue jeep


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2006, 04:46 PM~6212835
> *I did it cause some fool was looking at me like that.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shazam! calmn down lil puppet its not worth it!


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 04:47 PM~6212842
> *he beat up some nortenos lookin at him wrong in his blue jeep
> *


lies lies lies....it was a blue geo metro on 28's :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 20 2006, 03:52 PM~6212879
> *lies lies lies....it was a blue geo metro on 28's  :uh:
> *


i was close :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 04:58 PM~6212896
> *i was close  :biggrin:
> *


NO YOU WEREN'T


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahah


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 20 2006, 05:02 PM~6212916
> *NO YOU WEREN'T
> *


x2 not even close :uh:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

EY BISSHES I MIGHT GO TO OCTOBER FEST :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Sep 20 2006, 05:46 PM~6213186
> *EY BISSHES I MIGHT GO TO OCTOBER FEST :cheesy:
> *


well iam not :cheesy:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

WHY NOT?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

my neices birthday party


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

DAT SUCKS


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i can go if i want but i dont realy want to go with nothing to show its just not the same


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

whats going down Team Cali everybody ready for Las Vegas?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 20 2006, 07:08 PM~6213357
> *whats going down Team Cali  everybody ready for Las Vegas?
> *


NOPE NEXT YEAR.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i am ready to vegas


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 20 2006, 06:09 PM~6213365
> *NOPE NEXT YEAR.
> *


why ? Team Cali has to show strong this year


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 20 2006, 06:09 PM~6213365
> *NOPE NEXT YEAR.
> *


X2


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 06:10 PM~6213367
> *i am ready to vegas
> *


we know already! now take off youre high heels n wipe off that lipstick u gota wait a few more days geez :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 05:10 PM~6213367
> *i am ready to vegas
> *


Your not taking anything so it doesnt matter.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 20 2006, 06:08 PM~6213357
> *whats going down Team Cali  everybody ready for Las Vegas?
> *


NOPE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2006, 04:07 PM~6212580
> *how can he be a boss if he doesnt have a job?
> *


 :uh: raul he probably makes more with that song then we will in a lifetime


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 20 2006, 10:11 PM~6215356
> *:uh: raul he probably makes more with that song then we will in a lifetime
> *


prove it.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2006, 11:16 PM~6215387
> *prove it.
> *


:twak: there enough proof?













:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2006, 12:03 AM~6215631
> *:uh:
> *


No luck on a frame yet ?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls all mad


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I knew it lil guy still posting a stupid cool face every damn day


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I knew it lil guy still posting a stupid cool face every damn day


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 21 2006, 05:45 AM~6216591
> *I knew it lil guy still posting a stupid cool face every damn day
> *


yup..

and why dont you answer the pms i sent you.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 21 2006, 06:47 AM~6216599
> *yup..
> 
> and why dont you answer the pms i sent you.
> *


Because every friggin morning you post a stupid ass cool face, which pretty much means that you have nothing to say, so why post? What pm??????????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i sended 3 pms.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 21 2006, 06:56 AM~6216634
> *i sended 3 pms.
> *


Wtf :dunno: sure u sent to me ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 21 2006, 06:00 AM~6216649
> *Wtf :dunno: sure u sent to me ?
> *


yes im sure i sent them to you. 


im leaving gotta get ready for school.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 21 2006, 01:26 AM~6216172
> *No luck on a frame yet ?
> *


I should have it by this weekend.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2006, 08:34 AM~6217031
> *I should have it by this weekend.
> *


 SEE THAT'S WHY YOUR THE FU*KEN MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Lets see if lil guy is going to post this again......


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 22 2006, 06:37 AM~6222964
> *
> *


PATHETIC :thumbsdown:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i found $2O at school yesterday.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

so far on my project i spended $210.


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Team cali!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 22 2006, 06:22 AM~6223176
> *Team cali!!!!!!!
> *


Con Huevos!!!

TEAM CALI!!!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: TEAM CALI!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 22 2006, 06:57 AM~6223058
> *so far on my project i spended $210.
> *


Spended huh? Yeah do me a favor stay in school


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 22 2006, 10:13 AM~6224454
> *
> *


Dont whore in this topic.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im back.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 22 2006, 03:33 PM~6226216
> *im back.
> *


:uh: wow!!!!! Great!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2006, 03:36 PM~6226488
> *:uh: wow!!!!! Great!!!!!!
> *


fine i wont post in this topic since im not wanted. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 













































:angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:wave: HOWS EVERYBODY?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 22 2006, 04:09 PM~6226613
> *:wave: HOWS EVERYBODY?
> *


okay.except cutty he got jumped wedsday.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

I HEARD IT WAS RAUL AND HIS BUDDYS


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 22 2006, 05:16 PM~6226654
> *okay.except cutty he got jumped wedsday.
> *


4REALZ?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 22 2006, 05:18 PM~6226666
> *4REALZ?
> *


YUP HES HURT BAD WE WENT LOOKING FOR THOSE FOOLS EARLIER


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 22 2006, 05:25 PM~6226713
> *YUP HES HURT BAD WE WENT LOOKING FOR THOSE FOOLS EARLIER
> *


DAM.....2BAD..../I HAVENT BEEN ON HERE 4 A WHILE....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 22 2006, 04:18 PM~6226664
> *I HEARD IT WAS RAUL AND HIS BUDDYS
> *


i got the video too. :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 22 2006, 05:09 PM~6226613
> *:wave: HOWS EVERYBODY?
> *


where the [email protected]#k u been?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ok this the story. cutty was muggin raul and raul threw up his gang side.so cutty said fuck you to raul.and raul said 'scuare up *****!' so cutty acted like a bitch and call for back up. so his backup came and then rauls gang won and beat the shit outa cutty. raul still got my base ball bat.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 22 2006, 05:38 PM~6226771
> *where the [email protected]#k u been?
> *


I BEN PUTTIN IN WORK.... :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 22 2006, 05:04 PM~6226868
> *I BEN PUTTIN IN WORK.... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I thought lil guy said he wasn't going to post anymore, but he still continues..
:uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2006, 05:10 PM~6226898
> *I thought lil guy said he wasn't going to post anymore, nut he still continues
> *


i wasnt serius. :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2006, 06:10 PM~6226898
> *I thought lil guy said he wasn't going to post anymore, nut he still continues
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 22 2006, 06:11 PM~6226908
> *i wasnt serius. :uh:
> *


 :angry: I knew it was too good to be true


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 22 2006, 06:14 PM~6226919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u got a lil plaque now.....sweet


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 22 2006, 06:19 PM~6226939
> *u got a lil plaque now.....sweet
> *


4$HO!  I FINNALY GOT IT....IM TRYIN TO GET IT TRIPPLE PLATED AND INGRAVED.(MAYBE)


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 22 2006, 06:22 PM~6226957
> *4$HO!  I FINNALY GOT IT....IM TRYIN TO GET IT TRIPPLE PLATED AND INGRAVED.(MAYBE)
> *


looks good how it is


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LIL CRIMINAL CHANGE THAT SEAT IT DOSEN'T MATCH YOUR BIKE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 22 2006, 06:23 PM~6226962
> *LIL CRIMINAL CHANGE THAT SEAT IT DOSEN'T MATCH YOUR BIKE
> *


YEA I NO....I JUZ HAVENT DECIDED WAT TO GO WITH....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 22 2006, 06:23 PM~6226961
> *looks good how it is
> *


THANX BRO.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

DID U SKREW IT TO YOUR FRAME???


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2006, 05:15 PM~6226922
> *:angry:  I knew it was too good to be true
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Team Cali for 4LIFE wish you the best in Las Vegas


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 22 2006, 06:59 PM~6227134
> *
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 22 2006, 06:47 PM~6227071
> *DID U SKREW IT TO YOUR FRAME???
> *


NAH I SCREWD IT TO THE CHAIN GUARD BRAKET 4 NOW....I GOTTA FIND ANOTHER PLACE TO PUT IT.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 22 2006, 08:08 PM~6227474
> *NAH I SCREWD IT TO THE CHAIN GUARD BRAKET 4 NOW....I GOTTA FIND ANOTHER PLACE TO PUT IT.
> *


O KOOL


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 22 2006, 09:19 PM~6227849
> *O KOOL
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 22 2006, 05:14 PM~6226919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

FUCK team cali bitches its all about oklahoma


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 22 2006, 09:10 PM~6228126
> *FUCK team cali bitches            its all about oklahoma
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 22 2006, 09:10 PM~6228126
> *FUCK team cali bitches            its all about oklahoma
> *


ay E.T. phone home them!












lol jk


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

hi :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

9:15am and Lil Guy is signed on, didn't show up to the show :dunno: lookin bad juan, lookin real bad :thumbsdown:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 22 2006, 10:10 PM~6228126
> *FUCK team cali bitches            its all about oklahoma
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2006, 08:16 AM~6229730
> *9:15am and Lil Guy is signed on, didn't show up to the show :dunno: lookin bad juan, lookin real bad :thumbsdown:
> *


You didnt go either right?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 23 2006, 09:23 AM~6229749
> *You didnt go either right?
> *


I'm going


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2006, 08:26 AM~6229760
> *I'm going
> *


Where is this show at?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Socios encontraste mi shwinn?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 23 2006, 09:27 AM~6229766
> *Where is this show at?
> *


In south san francisco, its a local city show, hot rods, lowriders, classics, vendors, like a fair almost, allot of people
(No lil guy)


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2006, 08:28 AM~6229775
> *Socios encontraste mi shwinn?
> *


Answer my question first.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2006, 08:16 AM~6229730
> *9:15am and Lil Guy is signed on, didn't show up to the show :dunno: lookin bad juan, lookin real bad :thumbsdown:
> *


i just woke up.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2006, 08:30 AM~6229787
> *In south san francisco, its a local city show, hot rods, lowriders, classics, vendors, like a fair almost, allot of people
> (No lil guy)
> *


sorry.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2006, 08:30 AM~6229787
> *In south san francisco, its a local city show, hot rods, lowriders, classics, vendors, like a fair almost, allot of people
> (No lil guy)
> *


It probably sucks then.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2006, 08:28 AM~6229775
> *Socios encontraste mi shwinn?
> *


i saw on craigs list a dude from concord selling a real schwinn for $10.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy is fucking up


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 23 2006, 08:44 AM~6229857
> *lil guy is fucking up
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 23 2006, 09:47 AM~6229873
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 23 2006, 10:44 AM~6230511
> *
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Can you guys not whore this topic please.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 23 2006, 10:59 AM~6230570
> *Can you guys not whore this topic please.
> *


okie dokey.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 23 2006, 12:05 PM~6230597
> *okie dokey.
> *


Kiss ass


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2006, 11:20 AM~6230663
> *Kiss ass
> *


i see how it is.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

WTF did I just say?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 23 2006, 11:28 AM~6230707
> *WTF did I just say?
> *


to not whore the topic. how you forget so fast. are you doing drugs?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2006, 09:16 AM~6229730
> *9:15am and Lil Guy is signed on, didn't show up to the show :dunno: lookin bad juan, lookin real bad :thumbsdown:
> *


why arnt u represnting your club???? :nono:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 23 2006, 11:37 AM~6230760
> *why arnt u represnting your club???? :nono:
> *


no comment.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 23 2006, 12:37 PM~6230760
> *why arnt u represnting your club???? :nono:
> *


X2!
:thumbsdown:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad there went his glasses


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 23 2006, 01:29 PM~6230988
> *rauls mad there went his glasses
> *


lol i was thinking the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Para Grupo California


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 23 2006, 06:27 PM~6232330
> *Para Grupo California
> *


this foos avitar is tight. i remember lucas.i liked the blue one.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

that shits poison!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 23 2006, 07:37 PM~6232385
> *this foos avitar is tight. i remember lucas.i liked the blue one.
> *


 :uh: RAT POISON.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 23 2006, 07:37 PM~6232385
> *this foos avitar is tight. i remember lucas.i liked the blue one.
> *


Don't change the topic :nono:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 23 2006, 07:05 PM~6232503
> *:uh: RAT POISON.
> *


no it aint.the ice cream man still sell it here.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 23 2006, 08:50 PM~6232736
> *no it aint.the ice cream man still sell it here.
> *


Ok act dumb juan


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 23 2006, 07:50 PM~6232736
> *no it aint.the ice cream man still sell it here.
> *


its good for degreasing engines


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2006, 09:13 PM~6232880
> *Ok act dumb juan
> *


stop fucking with my brother, its starting to look more like u serious and less like u playing around. and besides u know whats up dont act dumb youreself there buddy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 23 2006, 09:31 PM~6233227
> *stop fucking with my brother, its starting to look more like u serious and less like u playing around. and besides u know whats up dont act dumb youreself there buddy
> *


X10


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 23 2006, 10:31 PM~6233227
> *stop fucking with my brother, its starting to look more like u serious and less like u playing around. and besides u know whats up dont act dumb youreself there buddy
> *


 :uh: fine, you know what forget it!!! This is hopeless


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

*TEAM CALI TO THE MADAFUCKEN TOP BITCHES FUCK THE HATERS T T T *


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 24 2006, 05:19 AM~6233906
> *:uh: fine, you know what forget it!!! This is hopeless
> *


thought we talked about this this :scrutinize:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Sep 24 2006, 02:03 PM~6235661
> *:cheesy:
> *


did you get the frame.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

any of team cali going to super show and gonna have two extra wristbands that they would like to sell??????? i sent my registration in too late, but am gonna head out there anyways, but would like to pick up a wristband from someone so that i dont have to stand in line.....pm me if you can help me out. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 24 2006, 05:51 PM~6236646
> *any of team cali going to super show and gonna have two extra wristbands that they would like to sell??????? i sent my registration in too late, but am gonna head out there anyways, but would like to pick up a wristband from someone so that i dont have to stand in line.....pm me if you can help me out.  :biggrin:
> *


i need wrist bans too :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 24 2006, 06:36 PM~6236575
> *did you get the frame.
> *


YES I DID ITS KNOW IN DESIGNING STAGE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

TTT FOR THE TEAM CALI (THE HATERS) :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

OCTOBER FEST NEXT WEEKEND WHOS ALL GOING?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 24 2006, 09:46 PM~6237821
> *TTT FOR THE TEAM CALI (THE HATERS) :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Sep 24 2006, 10:07 PM~6237955
> *OCTOBER FEST NEXT WEEKEND WHOS ALL GOING?
> *


 :cheesy: not me


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Raul have you seen any frames for sale yet?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 24 2006, 09:37 PM~6238104
> *Raul have you seen any frames for sale yet?
> *


what kind?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 24 2006, 10:37 PM~6238107
> *what kind?
> *


what kind u think???? a "slugghammer" frame god freakin idiot!!!!!!!!











:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to find out tomorrow. If i get it I will let you know.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 25 2006, 12:44 AM~6238525
> *Im going to find out tomorrow. If i get it I will let you know.
> *


Gracias Raul :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hi guys! :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 25 2006, 06:13 AM~6238963
> *hi guys! :cheesy:
> *


hello :cheesy:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

*SUP TEAM KILLA4NIA* 

*T* 

*T* 

*T* 

:biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Team Cali #1...........................


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

go team ethiopia :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 26 2006, 02:04 PM~6249269
> *go team ethiopia :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:wave: WHOS GOING TO VEGAS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 26 2006, 02:08 PM~6249287
> *:wave: WHOS GOING TO VEGAS
> *


not me.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 26 2006, 03:09 PM~6249292
> *not me.
> *


or me :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 26 2006, 07:07 AM~6246453
> *Team Cali #1...........................
> *


CON HUEVOS!!!!


TEAM CALI!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

fuck vegas :angry:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

TILL NEXT YEAR


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:guns: :machinegun: vegas


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

T T T


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 26 2006, 04:04 PM~6249587
> *  :guns:  :machinegun: vegas
> *


x2  :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 26 2006, 02:04 PM~6249269
> *go team ethiopia :cheesy:
> *


HELL YEA!!!!!!

THEY DO BUILD SOME BAD ASS BIKES.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 26 2006, 07:51 PM~6251047
> *HELL YEA!!!!!!
> 
> THEY DO BUILD SOME BAD ASS BIKES.
> *


*TEAM CALI FO LIFE*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

PURO PINCHE CALIFAS Y-QUE PUTOS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 26 2006, 07:27 PM~6251408
> *PURO PINCHE CALIFAS Y-QUE PUTOS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X10


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 26 2006, 08:30 PM~6251442
> *X10
> *


+4


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 26 2006, 08:31 PM~6251449
> *+4
> *


14 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

divided by 24....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

48


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 26 2006, 03:53 PM~6249564
> *fuck vegas :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 27 2006, 10:51 AM~6255762
> *x2
> *


Carry the one....


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Nov.12 Bakersfield,ca, 
Toys for kids car show @ the kern County Fairgrounds
Hosted by Carnales Unidos car club ,
benifits the Toys for Kids
$25 pre-reg before oct.23 $35 day of show/w 2 passes and dash plaque
rain or shine
admission $15.00/per person
children 10 & under free/w adult
show time 11-5
no in/out privileges
Cars,Trucks,under construction,low rods,bikes,4x4's,suv's,imports,Hot rods and much more!
special awards:best paint,best interior,best engine,best mural,best set-up,best under carriage,most members entered
best of show+plaque :$300 each- Car ,Truck, Compact, Bomb or Truck
best Motorcycle :$200
bike: $100
Car and Truck hop
classifications: original, street, mild, full or radical
for show and vendor booth information: 661-340-1207 661-366-0164
pre-reg form locations 
611 kustoms 215 e. brundage 661-325-7055
performance automotive acc. 5209 woodmere dr. 661-834-9559
boombastic music 1216 california ave. 661-869-2000
3 D.J's
Prisoners of Love playing the stage
A Tribute to Armed Forces
free jumpers for the kids
A Family Oriented event


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Still waiting for permits, but stepping out on faith....

Gangs To Grace 6th Annual Car, Motorcycle, Bicycle Show

October 21, 2006

Ganesha Park, Pomona 
http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?ed=_J1My...g&gid1=23116293
Corner of White and Mc Kinley near the Fairplex

8am to 10am Move in
10am to 3pm Show
3pm to 4pm Thophies awarded

Judging will be from 12 pm to 2 pm, Peoples choice ballots at this time....

Cars will be parked on the grass!!

$10 cars / motorcycles - Pre Registration till 10-13-06
$5 Bicycles - Pre Registration till 10-13-06

$15 cars / Motorcycles - day of show
$10 bicycles - day of show

Throphies for
Cars 
Best 
30's, 40's, 50's, 60's, Lowrider Pre 70's, Lowrider 70' up, 
Truck Pre 70's, Truck 70' up, Wagon, Vert

Motorcycles
Best
Twin Cam, Evo, Pre Evo

Bicycle
Best
12", 16" Street Custom, 16" Full Custom, 20" Street Custom, 20" Full Custom, 
20" Radical, 24", Trike

Best of Show (+$100)Car
Motorcycle 
Bicycle

Also a Special Councilmans Choice Award
All this plus live music, dj, vendor booths, special food vendor....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

socios, no shwinn yet?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 27 2006, 11:23 AM~6256083
> *socios, no shwinn yet?
> *


you got the money ese?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 27 2006, 12:28 PM~6256099
> *you got the money ese?
> *


I NEED ONE RAUL HOW MUCH


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 27 2006, 11:36 AM~6256181
> *I NEED ONE RAUL HOW MUCH
> *


Get in line.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

WHOS IN LINE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 27 2006, 11:38 AM~6256208
> *WHOS IN LINE
> *


you are.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sept 30- Impalas Car Show, Chico (North of Sac)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=279049

Oct 1 - Nor Cal Ridahz Car Show, Sacramento
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=280195


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 27 2006, 12:45 PM~6256269
> *Sept 30- Impalas Car Show, Chico (North of Sac)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=279049
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 27 2006, 05:56 PM~6259155
> *
> *


Lets go to Bakersfield!!!! :cheesy: 


CARNALES UNIDOS "TOYS FOR THE KIDS"CAR SHOW"
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287913


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 27 2006, 07:03 PM~6259224
> *Lets go to Bakersfield!!!!  :cheesy:
> CARNALES UNIDOS "TOYS FOR THE KIDS"CAR SHOW"
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287913
> *


I DONT LIKE TO TRAVEL


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Team Texas


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 27 2006, 07:36 PM~6259459
> *Team Texas
> *


 :uh: TEAM ARMADILLOS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 27 2006, 06:38 PM~6259474
> *:uh: TEAM ARMADILLOS
> *


team etheopia :guns:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 27 2006, 06:36 PM~6259459
> *Team Texas
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CALIFAS POR VIDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 27 2006, 07:08 PM~6259726
> *CALIFAS POR VIDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

STOP WHORING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

yeah raul i got money, how much we talking?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 28 2006, 03:16 PM~6265919
> *yeah raul  i got money,  how much we talking?
> *


same as lil guys frame.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2006, 04:50 PM~6266412
> *same as lil guys frame.
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guys mad


----------



## 94TC (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2006, 10:27 AM~6263658
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn the 5, always some type of mishap near Coranado. :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

TEAM CALI!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 28 2006, 10:29 PM~6268502
> *TEAM CALI!!!
> *


X2


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*team cali !!!*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

GET OUT OF HERE LYRICAL NERD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 29 2006, 02:59 PM~6272746
> *GET OUT OF HERE LYRICAL NERD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


youre just mad cause ive been chatting with really hot babes all day :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 29 2006, 03:03 PM~6272776
> *youre just mad cause ive been chatting with really hot babes all day  :uh:
> *


another one of your crazy dreams i suppose :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 29 2006, 03:06 PM~6272793
> *another one of your crazy dreams i suppose  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 29 2006, 03:07 PM~6272799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

i got a job now!
im a cement truck driver


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Sep 29 2006, 08:28 PM~6274508
> *i got a job now!
> im a cement truck driver
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Sep 29 2006, 09:28 PM~6274508
> *i got a job now!
> im a cement truck driver
> *


WERE U LOCATED AT?


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

palm springs


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

i was out of money too, i got $5 in my wallet and im counting change to go turn in to last me till i get my first check


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Sep 29 2006, 09:33 PM~6274541
> *palm springs
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Sep 29 2006, 08:33 PM~6274541
> *palm springs
> *


Your out there by Bad News then?


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2006, 08:44 PM~6274615
> *Your out there by Bad News then?
> *


who is that? i dont think i seen him posting in here


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Sep 29 2006, 09:12 PM~6274746
> *who is that? i dont think i seen him posting in here
> *


He used to be lalove.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

oh allright


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: GOOD MORNING TEAM CALIFAS


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I guess no shwinn frame for me


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 30 2006, 01:16 PM~6277646
> *I guess no shwinn frame for me
> *


pm him.


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Representing San Diego, California.

Up in Smoke


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Sep 29 2006, 09:12 PM~6274746
> *who is that? i dont think i seen him posting in here
> *


ya what part of palmsprings ?? i live in hemet !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Sep 30 2006, 02:04 PM~6277841
> *Representing San Diego, California.
> 
> Up in Smoke
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Sep 30 2006, 01:16 PM~6277646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

GUESS WHAT I JUST BAUGHT 2 OG HEADLIGHTS FOR $6O SHIPED!! 
NOW THATS A DEAL! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 1 2006, 05:57 PM~6284783
> *GUESS WHAT I JUST BAUGHT 2 OG HEADLIGHTS FOR $6O SHIPED!!
> NOW THATS A DEAL! :cheesy:
> *


pics?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 1 2006, 08:01 PM~6285659
> *pics?
> *


i cant post em cus i dont know.  

one is a scuared light with rear light and brackets and generator.
other is a bullet with rear light and brackets and wires.with generator.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

we need pics.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 1 2006, 08:08 PM~6285712
> *we need pics.
> *


i cant go look in my topic in the schwinn forums called "parts needed" it should be on page 2.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

KILLAFORNIA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 1 2006, 08:49 PM~6285911
> *KILLAFORNIA
> 
> 
> ...


Killer.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

AHAAHHAHAHAHAAHAHA


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

she could ride with me,anytime :biggrin:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 30 2006, 08:42 PM~6279776
> *ya what part of palmsprings ?? i live in hemet !
> *


i live in la quinta, i just say palm springs cuz nobody ever heard of la quinta usually


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 1 2006, 09:00 PM~6285971
> *she could ride with me,anytime :biggrin:
> *


THIS IS TEAM CALI ONLY!!!! NOT AUSTRALIA. :angry: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Oct 2 2006, 11:41 AM~6288983
> *i live in la quinta, i just say palm springs cuz nobody ever heard of la quinta usually
> *


Is that the one hotel chain?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 3 2006, 11:45 AM~6291687
> *THIS IS TEAM CALI ONLY!!!! NOT AUSTRALIA. :angry:  :uh:
> *


 soz bro didn't no it was strictly cali


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2006, 05:45 PM~6291691
> *Is that the one hotel chain?
> *


HAHA yeah


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 3 2006, 05:35 PM~6299248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2

What's up Raul ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 3 2006, 04:47 PM~6299310
> *X2
> 
> What's up Raul ?
> *


Nothing much. Just working on some stuff.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 3 2006, 04:49 PM~6299336
> *Nothing much. Just working on some stuff.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 3 2006, 05:49 PM~6299336
> *Nothing much. Just working on some stuff.
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 3 2006, 04:58 PM~6299426
> *:biggrin:
> *


Exactly.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Anywayz............




Wussup team california?


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

im fucking bored!
i need to start work allready


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

any one know the artist of that song that goes..."california..knows how to party"..and thats all i feel like typing..but ya'll know the one right? the oldskool one..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i believe it was vanilla ice, word to ya motha


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Q-VO CALIFAS


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

HEY GUYS CALI ALL THE WAY


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 4 2006, 12:31 PM~6305140
> *any one know the artist of that song that goes..."california..knows how to party"..and thats all i feel like typing..but ya'll know the one right? the oldskool one..
> *


IT WAS DR DRE N TUPAC 


T

T

T :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

team cali!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 4 2006, 12:31 PM~6305140
> *any one know the artist of that song that goes..."california..knows how to party"..and thats all i feel like typing..but ya'll know the one right? the oldskool one..
> *


California Love :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 4 2006, 12:31 PM~6305140
> *any one know the artist of that song that goes..."california..knows how to party"..and thats all i feel like typing..but ya'll know the one right? the oldskool one..
> *


California Love :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 4 2006, 12:31 PM~6305140
> *any one know the artist of that song that goes..."california..knows how to party"..and thats all i feel like typing..but ya'll know the one right? the oldskool one..
> *


California Love :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

WUSSUP CALI


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hello everyone.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 7 2006, 03:19 PM~6325051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: nice !!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THANX BRO!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

TEAM CALI!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

T T T


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 7 2006, 03:32 PM~6325102
> *TEAM CALI!
> *


X100

Wussup Billy how ya been lil' homie?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ILL SELL U SOME PARTS FOR UR BIKE CRIMINAL


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I would like to give a big :thumbsup: to all those that are NOT in vegas supporting that piece of shit magazine's tour........


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

well said.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i got a ?? is there ever gona be a lrm cali show. 
or did they baned cali from having a lrm event?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 7 2006, 06:38 PM~6326071
> *i got a ?? is there ever gona be a lrm cali show.
> or did they baned cali from having a lrm event?
> *


No one knows.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2006, 07:39 PM~6326075
> *No one knows.
> *


Well hello there Raul, how are you doing?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2006, 06:39 PM~6326075
> *No one knows.
> *


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Oct 4 2006, 12:27 PM~6305579
> *IT WAS DR DRE N TUPAC
> T
> 
> ...


naw i know that one..but i want the original one....the one that comes out on gta san andreas...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 7 2006, 09:45 PM~6326632
> *naw i know that one..but i want the original one....the one that comes out on gta san andreas...
> *


Zapp and Roger :dunno:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

maybe...gonna try gettin it...


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

*try* lol jkin


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

^^^^^^^ U NED TO GET BANNED FOR JUST POSTING STUPID SHIT! 

T


T


T

TEAM CALI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

- CALIFORNIA -


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 8 2006, 09:53 AM~6328346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. :0 I just found a bunch ofplaces that I didnt know where they were. :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I practically know everywhere in the bay area, my job has me travelling from sacramento, lodi, sf, oakland, vallejo, concord, stockton, gilroy, tracy, santa cruz, I'm like a human map, glad I could help socios


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 8 2006, 10:51 AM~6328593
> *I practically know everywhere in the bay area, my job has me travelling from sacramento, lodi, sf, oakland, vallejo, concord, stockton, gilroy, tracy, santa cruz, I'm like a human map, glad I could help socios
> *


Have you ever been to Rock Ridge? What do you do it Lodi?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 7 2006, 05:10 PM~6325460
> *ILL SELL U SOME PARTS FOR UR BIKE CRIMINAL
> *


4$ho BRO WAT DO U HAVE?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

GOOD MORNING TEAM CALI :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 8 2006, 11:58 AM~6328622
> *Have you ever been to Rock Ridge? What do you do it Lodi?
> *


WE HAVE A SMALL ACCOUNT IN LODI, BUT ITS RARE THAT I GO THERE, ROCK RIDGE I DON'T REALLY GO TO, WHY IS THAT WHERE YOUR LOCATED?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 9 2006, 05:45 AM~6333149
> *WE HAVE A SMALL ACCOUNT IN LODI, BUT ITS RARE THAT I GO THERE, ROCK RIDGE I DON'T REALLY GO TO, WHY IS THAT WHERE YOUR LOCATED?
> *


What kind of account? Have you ever seen thatmovie Blazzin Saddles? Theres a town in the movie called Rock Ridge and we didnt know it was a real town until recently. Alot of people havent heard of it.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2006, 08:35 AM~6333569
> *What kind of account? Have you ever seen thatmovie Blazzin Saddles? Theres a town in the movie called Rock Ridge and we didnt know it was a real town until recently. Alot of people havent heard of it.
> *


I don't think I've seen it, but I have heard of it, the account is a safety and security account for healthcare systems such as hospitals and dr. Offices.... Boring


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 9 2006, 09:11 AM~6333756
> *
> *


Sup Billy


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Good morning Team Cali :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is one of the last shows of the year. Im going to try to make it out there. Anyone else headed out there? 

CARNALES UNIDOS "TOYS FOR THE KIDS" CAR SHOW
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287913


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 7 2006, 07:38 PM~6326071
> *i got a ?? is there ever gona be a lrm cali show.
> or did they baned cali from having a lrm event?
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2006, 10:35 AM~6340315
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2006, 11:39 AM~6340344
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well us socal people do not norther cali  thats fucked up but hey we got two but right next too each other honestly ? san bernandino and then san diego


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 10 2006, 11:34 AM~6340599
> *well us socal people do not norther cali    thats fucked up but hey we got two but right next too each other honestly ? san bernandino and then san diego
> *


what?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2006, 12:37 PM~6340613
> *what?
> *


  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

CONGRATS SIC'N'TWISTED AT VEGAS AND ON MEETING REC THAT IS ONE OF MY GOALS TO GO UP THERE AND MEET A LOT OF LAYITLOW MEBERS


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

WHATS UP CALI TEAM


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2006, 09:16 AM~6339623
> *This is one of the last shows of the year. Im going to try to make it out there. Anyone else headed out there?
> 
> CARNALES UNIDOS "TOYS FOR THE KIDS" CAR SHOW
> ...


im going


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2006, 10:35 AM~6340315
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


i wont believe that date until i see it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Oct 10 2006, 06:53 PM~6343366
> *i wont believe that date until i see it.
> *


I know what you mean homie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 10 2006, 02:19 PM~6341458
> *im going
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 7 2006, 06:38 PM~6326071
> *i got a ?? is there ever gona be a lrm cali show.
> or did they baned cali from having a lrm event?
> *


thats what i was responding too


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Oct 10 2006, 07:53 PM~6343366
> *i wont believe that date until i see it.
> *


X2


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Good morning fellow lowrider bike builders
:wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SUP FAMILIA CALIFAS :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 11 2006, 06:23 PM~6350103
> *SUP FAMILIA CALIFAS :biggrin:
> *


  TEAM CALIFAS


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

T


T


T

TEAM CALI


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hello. :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

hi :wave: .........cutty where are those pics u promised putoe!  :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 12 2006, 08:23 AM~6354635
> *hi  :wave: .........cutty where are those pics u promised putoe!    :cheesy:
> *


what ones nagger


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 12 2006, 06:32 PM~6358224
> *what ones nagger
> *


the hoochies! :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Happy friday the 13th fuckers !!!!!!


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

im watching that tonight!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SUP TEAM CALI ? :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

T T T


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: GOOD MORNING TEAM CALI


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 14 2006, 11:36 AM~6368015
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

T
E
A
M


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

C
A
L
I


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the bike that beat mine at the Impalas show.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2006, 10:10 AM~6372294
> *This is the bike that beat mine at the Impalas show.
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me or is the continental kit rim a regular spoke rim and the rims directly on the bike are spinners


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hi.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2006, 09:15 AM~6372312
> *Is it just me or is the continental kit rim a regular spoke rim and the rims directly on the bike are spinners
> *


Thats correct.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2006, 10:32 AM~6372349
> *Thats correct.
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2006, 09:44 AM~6372384
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


Heres the thing. They make all these continnental kits for these bikes but they dont make he matching 16" rim. Theres a 16" 72 spoke rim but hardly no one has them. Its really difficult to get a 16" 144 spoke rim and they dont make 16" spinners or versions of alot of popular spoked rims. Thats why Im not a big fan of them.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2006, 11:02 AM~6372457
> *Heres the thing. They make all these continnental kits for these bikes but they dont make he matching 16" rim. Theres a 16" 72 spoke rim but hardly no one has them. Its really difficult to get a 16" 144 spoke rim and they dont make 16" spinners or versions of alot of popular spoked rims. Thats why Im not a big fan of them.
> *


Its customizing he shoulda made his own to fit spinners if that what he wanted to put he could have fabricated the continental kit... IMO..... he beat you?, how did the judge not take that into consideration.

You shoulda won homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2006, 11:50 AM~6372761
> *Its customizing, he could have fabricated the continental kit... IMO he beat you, how did the judge not take that into consideration.
> *


Whats custom? He bought every single part on the bake. Im glad he beat me. It motavated those alot.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2006, 12:53 PM~6372776
> *Whats custom? He bought every single part on the bake. Im glad he beat me. It motavated those alot.
> *


Exactly not very good judges huh Raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2006, 11:57 AM~6372790
> *Exactly not very good judges huh Raul
> *


Sometimes it happens and Im used to it. You get judges that have never judged bikes before and you get screwed.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2006, 12:59 PM~6372794
> *Sometimes it happens and Im used to it. You get judges that have never judged bikes before and you get screwed.
> *


Raul





What does "socios" mean?


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

damn raul u got ripped off! i say we start a riot in this bitch! straight RAIDER NATION style! :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

TEAM CALI........


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2006, 03:02 PM~6373328
> *Raul
> What does "socios" mean?
> *


tell us.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2006, 03:02 PM~6373328
> *Raul
> What does "socios" mean?
> *





> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 15 2006, 07:00 PM~6374715
> *tell us.
> *


Im glad you gentlemen asked. This is a question that comes up alot. Im working on our website and there is a page that explains this. The website isnt going to be up for a while but this is what socios means or where the name came from. 

How Socios got started.
Many people wonder about the origin of the name Socios and how our club got started. Socios Car Club was established in Woodland California by car club president Gabriel Mijarez, VP Tory “June Bug” Salazar and secretary Lisset Mijarez. The name of the club came from the band “Los Socios de Tijuana” originated by Salvador & Jose Ordonez back in the early 70’s.

Although Gabriel and Tory did not turn out to be musicians like their uncles, they thought it was only right keeping the name Socios a tradition. The club went through a transformation and now has six chapters: Woodland, Sacramento, Stockton, San Jose, Monterey County, and Tijuana Mexico. The club is made up of family and friends who love the lowrider traditions and culture. There are now about 50 members, possessing some very nice lowriders, trucks and lowrider bicycles.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

T

T

T


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: THANKS RAUL


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2006, 05:02 PM~6373328
> *Raul
> What does "socios" mean?
> *


i think it mean's "Associates" i could be wrong though :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Team Cali for life


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 16 2006, 02:15 PM~6379857
> *Team Cali for life
> *


 

:uh:



:twak:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2006, 10:02 AM~6372457
> *Heres the thing. They make all these continnental kits for these bikes but they dont make he matching 16" rim. Theres a 16" 72 spoke rim but hardly no one has them. Its really difficult to get a 16" 144 spoke rim and they dont make 16" spinners or versions of alot of popular spoked rims. Thats why Im not a big fan of them.
> *


thats why i did this


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

REPRESENTING IN VEGAS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's one group of guys i would not associate with :ugh:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 17 2006, 08:58 AM~6385132
> *that's one group of guys i would not associate with :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: are you fo real


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 17 2006, 08:58 AM~6385132
> *that's one group of guys i would not associate with :ugh:
> *


COWARD


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 17 2006, 06:58 PM~6385132
> *that's one group of guys i would not associate with :ugh:
> *


You can always join our crew Noe. We'd be happy to have you :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 17 2006, 10:45 AM~6385894
> *You can always join our crew Noe.  We'd be happy to have you  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


HOW MANY OF THOSE PEOPLE DO YOU ACTUALLY KNOW????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 17 2006, 08:49 PM~6385926
> *HOW MANY OF THOSE PEOPLE DO YOU ACTUALLY KNOW????
> *


I meet new members at every show. I know at least 20 to 30 by now.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: team 

C
A
L
I
F
O
R
N
I
A


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2006, 08:51 PM~6390082
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831+Oct 17 2006, 10:50 AM~6385531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that almost made me turn my computer off cause they scare me :uh: :ugh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 18 2006, 07:07 PM~6393183
> *naw :biggrin:
> :angry:
> that almost made me turn my computer off cause they scare me  :uh:  :ugh:
> *



They're a great crew to work with, we're all family  

No matter if they're from your chapter or halfway accross the globe, we all share the same respect for each other.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:nono:

i'll stay to myself


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 18 2006, 08:10 AM~6393196
> *They're a great crew to work with, we're all family
> 
> No matter if they're from your chapter or halfway accross the globe, we all share the same respect for each other.
> *


Im sure its a great feeling to be a part of a big club. The only bad thing is if your the only one in an area. You would have zero support. Like up here, there is no presence for some of those clubs so if you take for examle my homie Taco, He just about all by himself. I like it when some of my members come over and build bikes or they invite me places. At our meetings, all of the members are there. Both situations have advantages but I guess its up to what you perfer.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

nooooooooooooo dont put me in the middle. lol. its all personal choice i guess. raul when u gonna find out bout the macbook homie. but honestly i thought bout all thos things when i joined rollerz cause i felt the same with FK but when i went to an la chapter meeting by myself for the first time coming from fresno i was shitting my pants but they welcomed me that night they introduced me during the meeting and everyone was like whats crackin taco nice to meet you and its like that with all the chapters believe me there is support.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 18 2006, 06:34 PM~6397393
> *nooooooooooooo dont put me in the middle. lol. its all personal choice i guess. raul when u gonna find out bout the macbook homie. but honestly i thought bout all thos things when i joined rollerz cause i felt the same with FK but when i went to an la chapter meeting by myself for the first time coming from fresno i was shitting my pants but they welcomed me that night they introduced me during the meeting and everyone was like whats crackin taco nice to meet you and its like that with all the chapters believe me there is support.
> *


I will talk to you about the macbook when I talk to you about thhe other thing.  

Like I said, its a personal choice.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 19 2006, 06:52 AM~6399710
> *TTT
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 19 2006, 05:26 AM~6397337
> *Im sure its a great feeling to be a part of a big club. The only bad thing is if your the only one in an area. You would have zero support. Like up here, there is no presence for some of those clubs so if you take for examle my homie Taco, He just about all by himself. I like it when some of my members come over and build bikes or they invite me places. At our meetings, all of the members are there. Both situations have advantages but I guess its up to what you perfer.
> *



I'd rather be with Rollerz than the sorry ass local clubs I got out here. Some of these guys just join a club so they can fly a plaque, they dont do meetings, they don't do shit to their rides.... Not talkin about Nemesis but other small time local clubs that have disappeard or whatever and only show up once in a while. With RO I get full support from any member, they help me out, they look out for me ya know. If I knew Nemesis back in the day I probably would have hooked up with them but I joined FK and now being with the RO family makes me feel at home


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

yo team Cali,and anyone else in here that builds bikes.Checc out the custome work My homie Frnky did for another club member.
He gets down and has good prices.This seat is Gator,ostridge,and a ghold flag in the shape of the "I",but he also dose gucci,Louie Vaton,coach,etc.
his LIL name is INDIVIDUALS_TX_RIDER,pm if you need a phone #!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 19 2006, 10:37 AM~6400504
> *I'd rather be with Rollerz than the sorry ass local clubs I got out here. Some of these guys just join a club so they can fly a plaque, they dont do meetings, they don't do shit to their rides.... Not talkin about Nemesis but other small time local clubs that have disappeard or whatever and only show up once in a while.  With RO I get full support from any member, they help me out, they look out for me ya know.  If I knew Nemesis back in the day I probably would have hooked up with them but I joined FK and now being with the RO family makes me feel at home
> *



whatever floats your boat


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

T


T


T


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

cali!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 19 2006, 08:46 AM~6400567
> *yo team Cali,and anyone else in here that builds bikes.Checc out the custome work My homie Frnky did for another club member.
> He gets down and has good prices.This seat is Gator,ostridge,and a ghold flag in the shape of the "I",but he also dose gucci,Louie Vaton,coach,etc.
> his LIL name is INDIVIDUALS_TX_RIDER,pm if you need a phone #!
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: to my ****** from cali


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

Im leaving california fuck this shit!

:biggrin: :roflmao: 


afroman-leaving_california



http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?acti...08DD3D15DB2E375


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 21 2006, 08:51 AM~6413778
> *Im leaving california fuck this shit!
> 
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: wussup California bike builders


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:dunno: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Wow its 12:50am and there are 14users and 1 member -ME-


KIND OF SCARY BEING ALL BY MYSELF...












WHERE IS EVERYONE AT .......................


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 22 2006, 11:53 PM~6423620
> * :dunno:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> Wow its 12:50am and there are 14users and 1 member -ME-
> KIND OF SCARY BEING ALL BY MYSELF...
> ...


We were asleep like normal human beings. Why were you up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2006, 06:51 PM~6428273
> *We were asleep like normal human beings. Why were you up?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ........... :scrutinize: 


TEAM CALI!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2006, 06:51 PM~6428273
> *We were asleep like normal human beings. Why were you up?
> *


Working  






Midnight and not 1 member come on that's kinda extreme not 1 :dunno:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

what up TEAM CALI,


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hi.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

hello! :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 26 2006, 07:34 AM~6447650
> *hi.
> *


Sup hermanito?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 26 2006, 09:31 AM~6448708
> *Sup hermanito?
> *


hi eddy. just here designing kevins forks and sissy bar.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Who else is going?

Nov 12th Bakersfield, Carnales Unidos C.C. Show

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287913


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

NO ME =(


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Wussup Team California :wave:

BaY AreA stand up !!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hello. :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: wassup califas :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 27 2006, 06:43 AM~6455437
> *hello. :cheesy:
> *


:wave: wussup kid?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

My buddy Gizmo wants to say goodmorning


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

$UP TEAM CALI? :wave:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

team cali!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SUP BILLY.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 27 2006, 08:53 AM~6456063
> * SUP BILLY.
> *


sup foo....u didnt go to school??????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billy didnt go eather loser


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 27 2006, 09:09 AM~6456169
> *:angry:
> *


3rd day now huh okay, alright lil guy


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 27 2006, 08:54 AM~6456072
> *sup foo....u didnt go to school??????
> *


I GOT COMPUTERS 1ST PERIOD.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy didnt go eather hes goin to be a bum on the streets


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 27 2006, 09:15 AM~6456207
> *lil guy didnt go eather hes goin to be a bum on the streets
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 27 2006, 09:15 AM~6456207
> *lil guy didnt go eather hes goin to be a bum on the streets
> *


Exactly he thinks its cool to be a fool 
A bum on the streets without a lowrider bike


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 27 2006, 08:13 AM~6456193
> *3rd day now huh okay, alright lil guy
> *


i was gona go but my ride didnt come cause he has a soccer tournament in fresno.and hes leaving today.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

wake up n smell the coffee..your parents wont take u?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 27 2006, 09:29 AM~6456325
> *wake up n smell the coffee..your parents wont take u?
> *


And Lyrical Nerd has a car too, shit if I were your age I would die to get a ride to school in his car :twak:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 27 2006, 08:55 AM~6456480
> *And Lyrical Nerd has a car too, shit if I were your age I would die to get a ride  to school in his car :twak:
> *


he left with jose this morning.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 27 2006, 09:00 AM~6456119
> *billy didnt go eather loser
> *


bitch i went got shop 2nd period and i already finished my project so i hoped on the comp


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billys all mad now


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

HEY :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil guy let droops know that if he wants to go to canrales customs bbq manana to let me know


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 26 2006, 08:47 PM~6453698
> *Who else is going?
> 
> Nov 12th Bakersfield, Carnales Unidos C.C. Show
> ...


Is anyone going?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 27 2006, 05:44 PM~6459654
> *Lil guy let droops know that if he wants to go to canrales customs bbq manana to let me know
> *


he said no eddy.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 27 2006, 07:33 PM~6459937
> *he said no eddy.
> *


Tell him I said :thumbsdown:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

LOVE THIS PHOTOSHOP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 27 2006, 08:31 PM~6460529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLOWNIN BITCH!!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

monkey man!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 27 2006, 09:45 PM~6460625
> *monkey man!!!!
> *


:twak: post your picture hater


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 27 2006, 08:35 PM~6460559
> *CLOWNIN  BITCH!!!
> *


watch your language young man.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics not from cali


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

or is he. :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

he only wishes


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

sorry eric homie had to be done


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

T
E
A
M


C A L I


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

T
E
A
M


C A L I


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2006, 10:42 PM~6465380
> *
> *


:wave: wussup senor socios


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 29 2006, 07:59 AM~6466332
> *:wave: wussup senor socios
> *


Buenos dias.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hello. :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2006, 09:04 AM~6466352
> *Buenos dias.
> *


Aye the bike that johnathan is selling is off the hook huh?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 29 2006, 08:48 AM~6466529
> *Aye the bike that johnathan is selling is off the hook huh?
> *


the one for $1000?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 29 2006, 08:48 AM~6466529
> *Aye the bike that johnathan is selling is off the hook huh?
> *


that shits hella gay. 

dont tell me you want to buy it.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 29 2006, 09:56 AM~6466564
> *that shits hella gay.
> 
> dont tell me you want to buy it.
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
Aye lil guy, that's really un-called for
Not everyone is going to like your bike, not everyone is going to like my bike, ect ect
But what gives you the right to talk down on someone else's bike :dunno: specially when your isn't even completed. Personally I like his bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 29 2006, 09:33 AM~6466718
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> Aye lil guy, that's really un-called for
> Not everyone is going to like your bike, not everyone is going to like my bike, ect ect
> ...


are you going to buy it?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2006, 10:45 AM~6466789
> *are you going to buy it?
> *


I'm considering buying the pink frame, its definetly a steal, and I figured maybe someday I might have a daughter :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 29 2006, 09:52 AM~6466829
> *I'm considering buying the pink frame, its definetly a steal, and I figured maybe someday I might have a daughter  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

dont care if no one likes mine.
and mine aint complete cause i dont want to half ass it so im gona take my time to build it. and you cant rush a build like this edmond.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 29 2006, 09:52 AM~6466829
> *I'm considering buying the pink frame, its definetly a steal, and I figured maybe someday I might have a daughter  :biggrin:
> *


what if its a boy?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy dosent have many freinds


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 29 2006, 10:48 AM~6467056
> *lil guy dosent have many freinds
> *


why you say that?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 29 2006, 11:44 AM~6467036
> *dont care if no one likes mine.
> and mine aint complete cause i dont want to half ass it so im gona take my time to build it. and you cant rush a build like this edmond.
> *


Nobody said to rush :twak: you dissed someone else's bike for no reason besides the fact that you didn't like it, but those types of opinions shouldn't be leaked out like that, funny thing is you pmed me a few times whenever I got mad at people posting for sale topics on the bike thread remember you said " stop it eddie don't talk shit they are only trying to sell" well kids looks like your talking shit now.
All I'm saying is why did you have to say that about homies bike? Specially when yours is still in its building stage


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 29 2006, 11:44 AM~6467036
> *dont care if no one likes mine.
> and mine aint complete cause i dont want to half ass it so im gona take my time to build it. and you cant rush a build like this edmond.
> *


Nobody said to rush :twak: you dissed someone else's bike for no reason besides the fact that you didn't like it, but those types of opinions shouldn't be leaked out like that, funny thing is you pmed me a few times whenever I got mad at people posting for sale topics on the bike thread remember you said " stop it eddie don't talk shit they are only trying to sell" well kids looks like your talking shit now.
All I'm saying is why did you have to say that about homies bike? Specially when yours is still in its building stage


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 29 2006, 11:44 AM~6467036
> *dont care if no one likes mine.
> and mine aint complete cause i dont want to half ass it so im gona take my time to build it. and you cant rush a build like this edmond.
> *


Nobody said to rush :twak: you dissed someone else's bike for no reason besides the fact that you didn't like it, but those types of opinions shouldn't be leaked out like that, funny thing is you pmed me a few times whenever I got mad at people posting for sale topics on the bike thread remember you said " stop it eddie don't talk shit they are only trying to sell" well kids looks like your talking shit now.
All I'm saying is why did you have to say that about homies bike? Specially when yours is still in its building stage


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 29 2006, 12:08 PM~6467124
> *Nobody said to rush :twak: you dissed someone else's bike for no reason besides the fact that you didn't like it, but those types of opinions shouldn't be leaked out like that, funny thing is you pmed me a few times whenever I got mad at people posting for sale topics on the bike thread remember you said " stop it eddie don't talk shit they are only trying to sell" well kids looks like your talking shit now.
> All I'm saying is why did you have to say that about homies bike? Specially when yours is still in its building stage
> *


ay ay capitan!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 29 2006, 12:04 PM~6467114
> *Nobody said to rush :twak: you dissed someone else's bike for no reason besides the fact that you didn't like it, but those types of opinions shouldn't be leaked out like that, funny thing is you pmed me a few times whenever I got mad at people posting for sale topics on the bike thread remember you said " stop it eddie don't talk shit they are only trying to sell" well kids looks like your talking shit now.
> All I'm saying is why did you have to say that about homies bike? Specially when yours is still in its building stage
> *


 :0 :0 LIL GUY IS CRYIN IN THE CORNER NOW.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 29 2006, 03:26 PM~6468220
> *:0  :0 LIL GUY IS CRYIN IN THE CORNER NOW.
> *


hell no.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

there goin to fight soon


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 29 2006, 04:34 PM~6468596
> *there goin to fight soon
> *


who!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u and regal king


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 29 2006, 05:46 PM~6468676
> *u and regal king
> *


........................................................


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 29 2006, 04:46 PM~6468676
> *u and regal king
> *


shut up cutty.


hey regal king what are you giving me for my birth day?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 29 2006, 06:30 PM~6468901
> *shut up cutty.
> hey regal king what are you giving me for my birth day?
> *


not a god dam thing!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 29 2006, 06:08 PM~6469095
> *not a god dam thing!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 29 2006, 06:30 PM~6468901
> *shut up cutty.
> hey regal king what are you giving me for my birth day?
> *


 when do you turn 12 ??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 29 2006, 11:27 PM~6470880
> * when do you turn 12 ??
> *


nov 25.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 30 2006, 07:11 AM~6471411
> *nov 25.
> *


 DO I GET MY HITS?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 30 2006, 10:46 AM~6472494
> *DO I GET MY HITS?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 30 2006, 09:46 AM~6472494
> *DO I GET MY HITS?
> *


fuck no!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 29 2006, 11:27 PM~6470880
> * when do you turn 12 ??
> *


12???


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i turn 17 nov. 14 putos!!!!


so rember that date


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya lil guy is just a kid


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 30 2006, 06:36 PM~6476043
> *i turn 17 nov. 14 putos!!!!
> so rember that date
> *


we dont care one bit. :uh:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 30 2006, 06:53 PM~6476107
> *
> *


Por Vida.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 30 2006, 07:36 PM~6476043
> *i turn 17 nov. 14 putos!!!!
> so rember that date
> *


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

fuck that billy............


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 30 2006, 04:21 PM~6474836
> *fuck no!
> *


ILL CATCH U SLIPPIN.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 30 2006, 07:36 PM~6476043
> *i turn 17 nov. 14 putos!!!!
> so rember that date
> *


Little ****** said putos 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

The Bay Area what I claim, puttin outta towners out is just a part of the game


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 31 2006, 10:01 AM~6478985
> *Little ****** said putos
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: I JUZ NOTICED THAT.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 31 2006, 09:04 AM~6479009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow that looks nice.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 31 2006, 04:32 PM~6480996
> *wow that looks nice.
> *


SO DOES SHE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 31 2006, 09:04 AM~6479009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats probably one of the uglyest bridges built. Im glad there going to tear it down.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2006, 07:30 PM~6481829
> *Thats probably one of the uglyest bridges built. Im glad there going to tear it down.
> *


:twak: man that's fucked up Raul imma pretend like you never made that statement.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I would just like to say:

ThIzZ in Peace Andre Hicks (Mac Dre) you are missed a true Bay Area legend.......
Today marks 2 years from his death


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h171/noe_from_texas/ownage/next-poster-is-a-***.gif


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 1 2006, 10:47 AM~6485216
> *:biggrin:
> 
> http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h171/noe_from_texas/ownage/next-poster-is-a-***.gif
> *


:nono:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 31 2006, 05:29 PM~6481582
> *SO DOES SHE
> 
> 
> ...


link? :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2006, 07:30 PM~6481829
> *Thats probably one of the uglyest bridges built. Im glad there going to tear it down.
> *


x2


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

fuck you bitches
:cheesy:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Nov 1 2006, 01:15 PM~6485385
> *:nono:
> 
> 
> ...


and the award for the most disgusting post goes to ....................... lyrical nerd
man your sick in the head


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Nov 1 2006, 01:02 PM~6485660
> *and the award for the most disgusting post goes to ....................... lyrical nerd
> man your sick in the head
> *


all i see is a red x


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 1 2006, 12:57 PM~6485619
> *x2
> *


Your going to get your shit pushed in Billy your really fucking up!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 1 2006, 09:50 AM~6484892
> *I would just like to say:
> 
> ThIzZ in Peace Andre Hicks (Mac Dre) you are missed a true Bay Area legend.......
> ...


No one misses that fool. Im not glad that hes dead but who cares. Just another nobody rapper that were going to forget about next year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 1 2006, 09:47 AM~6484862
> *:twak: man that's fucked up Raul imma pretend like you never made that statement.
> *


I guess the truth hurts. Have you actually looked at all of it before? Its two different bridges! They dont match for shit and it looks like they ran out of $$$ to make the other side look good. The sad thing is that the new one is going to be ugly too.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 2 2006, 07:06 PM~6495300
> *No one misses that fool. Im not glad that hes dead but who cares. Just another nobody rapper that were going to forget about next year.
> *


strong words. :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 2 2006, 08:47 PM~6495644
> *strong words. :0
> *


WISDOM!!!!!! LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 2 2006, 09:19 PM~6496306
> *WISDOM!!!!!! LOL
> *


X 10


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

fight in the bay raul you should move to southern cali !


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

stop this gang shit guys. thats not what team cali is about we are suppost to be united and support each other!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 4 2006, 12:27 AM~6499742
> *Yeah well I would rather have my kids shaking their heards going dumb or whatever then have em killin each other over streets they don't even own
> Just look at your screen name
> 
> ...


Correct me if Im wrong but isnt mac dre's music and the whole "thizz" thing about drugs? Why do you support that? Now adays all rappers in one way or another do something moraly wrong. Some kill, some claim, some eat people, etc. There is no safe rap unless you listen to christian rap or whatever. Do you want your kids to do drugs?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 3 2006, 09:25 PM~6498450
> *Hate on raul hate on......... Next year, :roflmao: that's why its been 2 years and people still wearing his shirts, playin his music :twak:
> *


Hate is what ignorante people say when they dont like the truth. If another rapper got shot or died, then all these mindless people will morn him and buy his shirts cause there stupid. Give it another year or until someone else dies and no one will care about him. i dont understand why people put this guy on a pedestil (sp?). People talk about him like he saved the world or cured cancer. Hes just another loser. Look at the people who listen to his music. By the way, NO ONE LISTENS TO THIS GUY. ITS ALL IN THE BAY AREA. THATS IT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Nov 4 2006, 12:17 AM~6499670
> *raul is just mad hes not from the bay  :cheesy:
> *


Im from California. Thats all I need. It doesnt matter if Im from fresno or Richmond or red bluff. Its all the same. I would rather not live in the bay area with its inflation on just about everything, traffic, crime, houses stacked on top of each other etc.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls hella pissed off right now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 3 2006, 03:55 PM~6500239
> *stop this gang shit guys. thats not what team cali is about we are suppost to be united and support each other!
> *


X100,000

TEAM CALI PUTOS!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

rauls pist. :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls throwin his flesh lite around in a rage


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 3 2006, 07:46 PM~6500635
> *rauls throwin his flesh lite around in a rage
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 3 2006, 06:46 PM~6500635
> *rauls throwin his flesh lite around in a rage
> *


Whats a flesh lite?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Team Cali 4 life


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 2 2006, 08:06 PM~6495300
> *No one misses that fool. Im not glad that hes dead but who cares. Just another nobody rapper that were going to forget about next year.
> *


Hate on raul hate on......... Next year, :roflmao: that's why its been 2 years and people still wearing his shirts, playin his music :twak:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 3 2006, 12:53 AM~6496935
> *fight in the bay raul you should move to southern cali !
> *


Yes he should.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 2 2006, 08:47 PM~6495644
> *strong words. :0
> *


:twak: that's all your going to say  I see your not proud to me from Vallejo


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 2 2006, 08:06 PM~6495300
> *No one misses that fool. Im not glad that hes dead but who cares. Just another nobody rapper that were going to forget about next year.
> *


i agree........ :biggrin: im not glad but it was for the good of these kids they start shaking they heads by 12 and by 16 they gots no brain they all came out of they ears....no but serious talk he looks like a bum... :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 2 2006, 10:19 PM~6496306
> *WISDOM!!!!!! LOL
> *


Billy do you ever NOT agree with Raul
:uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 2 2006, 10:19 PM~6496306
> *WISDOM!!!!!! LOL
> *


Billy do you ever NOT agree with Raul
:uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 2 2006, 10:19 PM~6496306
> *WISDOM!!!!!! LOL
> *


Billy do you ever NOT agree with Raul
:uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 2 2006, 10:19 PM~6496306
> *WISDOM!!!!!! LOL
> *


Billy do you ever NOT agree with Raul
:uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 3 2006, 10:37 PM~6498515
> *Billy do you ever NOT agree with Raul
> :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 3 2006, 09:31 PM~6498488
> *Billy do you ever NOT agree with Raul
> :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

raul is just mad hes not from the bay :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 3 2006, 10:31 PM~6498487
> *i agree........ :biggrin: im not glad but it was for the good of these kids they start shaking they heads by 12 and by 16 they gots no brain they all came out of they ears....no but serious talk he looks like a bum... :uh:
> *


Yeah well I would rather have my kids shaking their heards going dumb or whatever then have em killin each other over streets they don't even own 
Just look at your screen name 

Blue pride lowrider 13, yeah that's much better :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I assure you he was far from a bum


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 4 2006, 01:27 AM~6499742
> *Yeah well I would rather have my kids shaking their heards going dumb or whatever then have em killin each other over streets they don't even own
> Just look at your screen name
> 
> ...


your a bumdass i got blue because my bike is blue pride because its my pride and lowrider because i was 13 when i got it and lowride you know why.........i dont blame you for thinking its gang related but its not ................. :uh:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 4 2006, 01:30 AM~6499769
> *I assure you he was far from a bum
> *


he still a bum..............


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 4 2006, 01:34 AM~6499786
> *your a bumdass i got blue because my bike is blue pride because its my pride and lowrider because i was 13 when i got it and lowride you know why.........i dont blame you for thinking its gang related but its not ................. :uh:
> *


THATS FUNNY....ALL "southsiders" SEEM TO SAY THEY DONT CLAIM ANY GANGS....


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

like northsiders do ya'll is fake you act like a gangster with your friends but alone ya'll aint shit..........


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Raul, you make valid points, but the man is dead, if you don't like him I respect that, but you talked down on him. Like you said he didn't affect you in any way, so why talk negatively about him? You are allot older then most of us and maybe that's why your way of thinking is different, my children (when I have some) will be allowed to listen to any kind of music they want because they will be raised right with knowledge of right and wrong, I doubt the music is going to have an impact on their actions, p.s. Not that I need to spread my personal buisness, but I listen to rap as well as other kinds of music, mainly rap, and I have never tried any drugs not even weed, have you?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 4 2006, 02:07 AM~6499935
> *like northsiders do ya'll is fake you act like a gangster with your friends but alone ya'll aint shit..........
> *


C WHAT I MEAN....PERFECT EXAMLE.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

all i got to say is ownage.......ey raul post that pic on his myspace every where so he can go away like he did last time..........


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

FUCK CALI THEN ! I WOULD RATHER LIVE IN OKLAHOMA!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

P.S. FUCK GANG BANGING THAT SHIT IS FOR CLANS !


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Kid did you have too much sugar today?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 4 2006, 01:10 AM~6501701
> *Raul, you make valid points, but the man is dead, if you don't like him I respect that, but you talked down on him. Like you said he didn't affect you in any way, so why talk negatively about him? You are allot older then most of us and maybe that's why your way of thinking is different, my children (when I have some) will be allowed to listen to any kind of music they want because they will be raised right with knowledge of right and wrong, I doubt the music is going to have an impact on their actions, p.s. Not that I need to spread my personal buisness, but I listen to rap as well as other kinds of music, mainly rap, and I have never tried any drugs not even weed, have you?
> *


He didnt affect me personaly but I hear people say, "he was the greatest", "His music was the best", "get stupid", "Get on the retarded bus", I want to kick those people in the head. There is so much music out there and thats who you decide to support. Look, I like 2pac. I think he rapped alot about sociatys(sp?) problems and talked alot about things that no one else was saying at the time but Im not going to hold him up and say hes my hero, Im not going to name my kid after him, Im not going to poster my walls with his pics, And Im not going to put up statues or anything crazy like that. Hes a rapper and he never changed my life. My way of thinking is what I consider open minded and it just doesnt make sence to me why someone would follow a guy like that. 

I have never done drugs and I dont plan on it in case you were wondering.


----------



## GANGSTERVILLE (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 10 2006, 02:00 PM~5585616
> *man, fuckit south or north, its all califas!!!!
> *


 BUT THERES NOTHING LIKE THE BIG SUR.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Gangsterville sounds like a cool place to visit.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTERVILLE_@Nov 4 2006, 09:34 AM~6502642
> *BUT THERES NOTHING LIKE THE BIG SUR.
> *


Get the fuck outta here with that shit fucken neewbie :twak:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 5 2006, 06:14 AM~6503007
> *Get the fuck outta here with that shit fucken neewbie :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

YOU GUYS FUCKED UP THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!! 

:thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ANYWAYS, Whos going to Bakersfield on the 12th?


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

me and art and my brother so far that i know........casper he dont know yet and the rest of them fools too.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 4 2006, 12:51 PM~6503712
> *me and art and my brother so far that i know........casper he dont know yet and the rest of them fools too.......
> *


Why doesnt casper have a ride?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 4 2006, 12:48 PM~6503456
> *YOU GUYS FUCKED UP THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> *


SHUT UP


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2006, 12:50 PM~6503470
> *ANYWAYS, Whos going to Bakersfield on the 12th?
> *


IMMA BE THERE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 4 2006, 01:10 PM~6503794
> *IMMA BE THERE
> *


word? what about lil guy or nerd?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 4 2006, 01:09 PM~6503782
> *SHUT UP
> *


WTF I DO!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2006, 09:31 AM~6502626
> *He didnt affect me personaly but I hear people say, "he was the greatest", "His music was the best",  "get stupid", "Get on the retarded bus", I want to kick those people in the head. There is so much music out there and thats who you decide to support. Look, I like 2pac. I think he rapped alot about sociatys(sp?) problems and talked alot about things that no one else was saying at the time but Im not going to hold him up and say hes my hero, Im not going to name my kid after him, Im not going to poster my walls with his pics, And Im not going to put up statues or anything crazy like that. Hes a rapper and he never changed my life. My way of thinking is what I consider open minded and it just doesnt make sence to me why someone would follow a guy like that.
> 
> I have never done drugs and I dont plan on it in case you were wondering.
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

ey regal you coming??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 4 2006, 01:15 PM~6503819
> *ey regal you coming??
> *


he said yea.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Nov 4 2006, 01:15 PM~6503818
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


lol, whats up bro.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

ey lil guy you coming homie??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 4 2006, 01:20 PM~6503848
> *ey lil guy you coming homie??
> *


i dont know yet.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

raul and i were talking threw pm's, and he confessed that hes just mad cause no one cares about his heroe as much as he does.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2006, 09:04 AM~6507580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Nov 5 2006, 09:10 AM~6507601
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Nov 5 2006, 10:10 AM~6507601
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 4 2006, 02:15 PM~6503819
> *ey regal you coming??
> *


Where


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

to da' bakers show.........


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 5 2006, 03:41 PM~6509095
> *to da' bakers show.........
> *


Oh yeah I might go


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

oh ok


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

oh ok im looking foward to kick it with you guys.........


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 4 2006, 03:56 PM~6504300
> *i dont know yet.
> *


:nono: why can't you just be honest? You know you aint going to no damn bakersfield show


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 5 2006, 03:58 PM~6509191
> *:nono: why can't you just be honest? You know you aint going to no damn bakersfield show
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PUPPETP13 (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:uh: whore!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

3000 POST BITCHES!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 5 2006, 07:23 PM~6510730
> *3000 POST BITCHES!!!!!!!!
> *


great


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

happyness


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2006, 01:04 PM~6503761
> *Why doesnt casper have a ride?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 5 2006, 07:30 PM~6510774
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2006, 08:23 PM~6510733
> *great
> *


X2


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 6 2006, 03:23 PM~6510730
> *3000 POST BITCHES!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 5 2006, 11:52 PM~6511739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 5 2006, 10:52 PM~6511739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great a big red X.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

*TEAM CALI!!!!!! *


----------



## PUPPETP13 (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

sup ****** and nigglets


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 6 2006, 11:24 PM~6518782
> *TEAM CALI!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PUPPETP13_@Nov 7 2006, 12:49 AM~6519237
> *
> *


WE GOTTA NEW PERSON?DO U GOT A BIKE?


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

hi!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Q-VO CALIFAS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Only a few more days to go till the show this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 8 2006, 06:53 PM~6531825
> *Only a few more days to go till the show this weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


OUT FUCKEN STANDING DO YOU WANT A COOKIE!!!!!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

i baked cookies last night. do _you_ want a cookie?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 8 2006, 07:24 PM~6532068
> *i baked cookies last night. do you want a cookie?
> *


sure.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

she took me some cookies to my house the other nite ..thanks nena they were good


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 8 2006, 07:59 PM~6532243
> *she took me some cookies to my house the other nite ..thanks nena they were good
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

hey yall waz up.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 8 2006, 08:17 PM~6532301
> *hey yall waz up.
> *


where you from.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 8 2006, 07:23 PM~6532056
> *OUT FUCKEN STANDING DO YOU WANT A COOKIE!!!!!!
> *


Dont be mad cause your not going.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes mad becuse i didnt buy his engraved parts he did becuse they look like crap


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 8 2006, 08:25 PM~6532364
> *hes mad becuse i didnt buy his engraved parts he did becuse they look like crap
> *


i got way better at it. 
you should see my new sproket.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 8 2006, 08:22 PM~6532346
> *Dont be mad cause your not going.
> *


get pics of all the semi bikes for me.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

TEAM CALI(some one make this shit in big letters)me no no how.........


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 8 2006, 10:00 PM~6532899
> *TEAM CALI(some one make this shit in big letters)me no no how.........
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 8 2006, 07:59 PM~6532243
> *she took me some cookies to my house the other nite ..thanks nena they were good
> *


i dont deliver.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 9 2006, 07:14 AM~6534068
> *i dont deliver.
> *


 :0 :0 I HAD TO GO GET THEM.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 9 2006, 06:14 AM~6534068
> *i dont deliver.
> *


HELLO MY FRIEND! :wave: ALL U OTHER PU-TOES FUCK OFF :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Nov 9 2006, 07:20 PM~6538369
> *HELLO MY FRIEND!  :wave: ALL U OTHER PU-TOES FUCK OFF  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


be nice for pete sakes


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::+Nov 9 2006, 08:24 AM~6534687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heyy!! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy when are u goin to get a real computer n stop using ur psp :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 9 2006, 06:58 PM~6538562
> *lil guy when are u goin to get a real computer n stop using ur psp  :uh:
> *


i got a computer but im used to the psp.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

i got a psp but i cant figure out how to get it online


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

you need a wirless router and dsl.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

PURO PINCHE CALIFAS Y-QUE PUTOS....AND I HOPE YOU DONT LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

THATS WHAT I WANT TO HEAR!! :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 11 2006, 10:07 AM~6547309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


border hopper!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: team Cali


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

RAIDER NATION!!!!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 12 2006, 07:36 AM~6551419
> *RAIDER NATION!!!!!
> *


green bay nation!!! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 12 2006, 07:36 AM~6551419
> *RAIDER NATION!!!!!
> *


:twak: who the hell is talking about football teams? :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 12 2006, 07:36 AM~6551419
> *RAIDER NATION!!!!!
> *


:twak: who the hell is talking about football teams? :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 12 2006, 07:36 AM~6551419
> *RAIDER NATION!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2006, 07:12 AM~6551473
> *:twak: who the hell is talking about football teams? :uh:
> *


ME!!!! DO WE GOT A PROBLEM!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LIL GUY'S GONNA GET THE BEAT DOWN.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

your not the boss of me now your not the boss of me now and your not so big! life is unfair. 
malcom in the middle.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 11 2006, 08:06 AM~6546650
> *PURO PINCHE CALIFAS Y-QUE PUTOS....AND I HOPE YOU DONT LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 12 2006, 10:34 AM~6552322
> *LIL GUY'S GONNA GET THE BEAT DOWN.
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 12 2006, 11:31 AM~6552314
> *ME!!!! DO WE GOT A PROBLEM!
> *


What's your deal? Always being very disrespectful!!! You know you've been a real asshole lately Juan.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2006, 06:14 PM~6561303
> *What's your deal? Always being very disrespectful!!! You know you've been a real asshole lately Juan.
> *


hes a lil shit with a additude


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2006, 05:14 PM~6561303
> *What's your deal? Always being very disrespectful!!! You know you've been a real asshole lately Juan.
> *


i was playing edward!
you know you been a bully to me too.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 13 2006, 06:23 PM~6561363
> *i was playing edward!
> you know you been a bully to me too.
> *


 AH SHIT HERE WHE GO AGAIN....DR.PHIL TIME.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 13 2006, 06:18 PM~6561332
> *hes a lil shit with a additude
> *


Nah he aint a lil shit, he usually a koo little dude, but lately he has been hella disrespectful and shit, the other day he answered the phone saying "what" I'm like wtf  I don't know what's gotten into him, and he acts like school is an option


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I wonder where he gets it from.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2006, 05:56 PM~6561602
> *Nah he aint a lil shit, he usually a koo little dude, but lately he has been hella disrespectful and shit, the other day he answered the phone saying "what" I'm like wtf  I don't know what's gotten into him, and he acts like school is an option
> *


sorry i been acting like a bitch to you eddy.  

i just talk alot of shit. ask cutty.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 12 2006, 10:34 AM~6552322
> *LIL GUY'S GONNA GET THE BEAT DOWN.
> *


BACK UP CUZ :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2006, 05:14 PM~6561303
> *What's your deal? Always being very disrespectful!!! You know you've been a real asshole lately Juan.
> *


i concur


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 13 2006, 06:01 PM~6561647
> *i concur
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 13 2006, 07:00 PM~6561639
> *BACK UP CUZ :biggrin:
> *


Oh great :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

maybe lil guy needs to go on a talk show


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

eddy im trading my seat to kevin for some 144's. about time i get rid of it. :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 13 2006, 06:59 PM~6561625
> *I wonder where he gets it from.
> *


Yeah I agree.











He does talk to you allot, and you too can have a mood swing :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy needs to be put in his place


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 wow


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 13 2006, 06:26 PM~6561779
> *lil guy needs to be put in his place
> *


dont get it.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 13 2006, 07:27 PM~6561786
> *dont get it.
> *


2nd place whle i take first


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

kumba ya my lord.....kumba ya....kumba ya my lord kumba ya....
















































that came outa no were. :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 13 2006, 07:22 PM~6561742
> *eddy im trading my seat to kevin for some 144's. about time i get rid of it. :cheesy:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 13 2006, 06:29 PM~6561799
> *2nd place whle i take first
> *


wait till i finish my bike and we will see who takes 1st.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2006, 06:31 PM~6561814
> *:scrutinize:
> *


i thought we were bros.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2006, 06:25 PM~6561765
> *Yeah I agree.
> He does talk to you allot, and you too can have a mood swing :biggrin:
> *


right... :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 13 2006, 07:34 PM~6561837
> *i thought we were bros.
> *


Yeah, I'm just sayin look at your options before you trade, you might be able to sell it on craigslist, how clean are the wheels?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2006, 06:56 PM~6562023
> *Yeah, I'm just sayin look at your options before you trade, you might be able to sell it on craigslist, how clean are the wheels?
> *


but i realy need rims. and i might paint em.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 13 2006, 08:24 PM~6562166
> *but i realy need rims. and i might paint em.
> *


Just make sure they are good before you trade


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 14 2006, 06:11 AM~6564425
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 14 2006, 07:11 AM~6564425
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh: welcome back TEASE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 14 2006, 07:44 AM~6564567
> *
> *


:nono:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 13 2006, 07:00 PM~6561639
> *BACK UP CUZ :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 14 2006, 08:15 AM~6564722
> *:uh: welcome back TEASE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 14 2006, 09:26 AM~6565151
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Its true homie


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

C
A
L
I
F
O
R
N
I
A


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 14 2006, 10:34 AM~6566023
> *Its true homie
> *


what u talkin bout


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*so.cal*...right here


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i sense violence. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

T
E
A
M
CALI!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 14 2006, 04:50 PM~6568098
> *T
> E
> A
> ...


X2!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 14 2006, 04:55 PM~6568657
> *X2!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


let me know on that psp.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

big ol teese


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 14 2006, 05:30 PM~6568917
> *big ol teese
> *


who?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 14 2006, 07:01 PM~6569083
> *who?
> *


hes talking about you,...he said your always teasing him by wearing little shorts :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 14 2006, 07:01 PM~6569083
> *who?
> *


who u think fool nena she tesse me all the time when im at work


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 14 2006, 06:06 PM~6569124
> *who u think fool nena she tesse me all the time when im at work
> *


wow. just because i was walkin to my car and u were doing work in front of my school ?? yeah okay.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 14 2006, 07:04 PM~6569110
> *hes talking about you,...he said your always teasing him by wearing little shorts :dunno:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 15 2006, 06:15 AM~6572457
> *wow. just because i was walkin to my car and u were doing work in front of my school ?? yeah okay.
> *


ahhahaaaahaha


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 15 2006, 07:15 AM~6572457
> *wow. just because i was walkin to my car and u were doing work in front of my school ?? yeah okay.
> *


Your just a TEASE


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 15 2006, 09:05 AM~6573383
> *Your just a TEASE
> *


Hater :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

SUP NENA!


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

sup ****** billy.......


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 15 2006, 04:23 PM~6576420
> *SUP NENA!
> *


hey billy.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

hi baby........


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

haha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TEAM CALI!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 15 2006, 08:04 PM~6577315
> *TEAM CALI!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 15 2006, 05:49 PM~6576629
> *sup ****** billy.......
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 15 2006, 05:38 PM~6576868
> *haha
> *


cutty dont even bother sayin wassup on layitlow anymore, i see his ass all over the place. i swear hes stalking me :ugh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 16 2006, 07:01 AM~6580002
> *cutty dont even bother sayin wassup on layitlow anymore, i see his ass all over the place. i swear hes stalking me  :ugh:
> *


dam cuttys just old and creepy.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 16 2006, 07:01 AM~6580002
> *cutty dont even bother sayin wassup on layitlow anymore, i see his ass all over the place. i swear hes stalking me  :ugh:
> *


u didnt believe us back then when whe use to tell u he was a stalker look wat happened


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

not even she is happy to see me if she didnt wana see me she wouldent be hollerin out cutty


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 16 2006, 06:19 PM~6584191
> *not even she is happy to see me if she didnt wana see me she wouldent be hollerin out cutty
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

I WISH I WAS BUILDING A BIKE.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 16 2006, 10:37 PM~6586366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i found my city. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 16 2006, 10:38 PM~6586374
> *I WISH I WAS BUILDING A BIKE.
> *


Soon homie.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

i found mine too


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 16 2006, 10:41 PM~6586394
> *Soon homie.
> *


for real, or are you just telling me brocken dreams.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 16 2006, 11:41 PM~6586394
> *Soon homie.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 16 2006, 11:44 PM~6586411
> *for real, or are you just telling me brocken dreams.
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Nov 16 2006, 10:45 PM~6586414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homie do you realize that it was just the other day that you finalized the design of your bike? Thats what I have been waiting for.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 16 2006, 11:49 PM~6586428
> *:uh:  Dont start with me.
> Homie do you realize that it was just the other day that you finalized the design of your bike? Thats what I have been waiting for.
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*lil guy you got pm*


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

GET BUILDING.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 16 2006, 10:49 PM~6586428
> *:uh:  Dont start with me.
> Homie do you realize that it was just the other day that you finalized the design of your bike? Thats what I have been waiting for.
> *


i was playing raul.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 16 2006, 10:53 PM~6586451
> *lil guy you got pm
> *


RECIEVED AND RETURNED.


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

wuts cali been up to??? haven't jumped in here in a while...PEACE!

TEAM CALI!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 17 2006, 12:32 PM~6589199
> *RECIEVED AND RETURNED.
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 17 2006, 08:26 AM~6587967
> *GET BUILDING.
> *


heyy


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 17 2006, 05:17 PM~6591036
> *heyy
> *


$UP MA?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

TEAM CALI ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

$UP TEAM CALI!!!! :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im alone.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LIL GUY IS LOOKIN AT PORN ON HIS PSP.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

can you watch porn in the PSP??? where do you get your enternet source?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 18 2006, 10:00 PM~6597160
> *can you watch porn in the PSP??? where do you get your enternet source?
> *


yes it is possable. the psp has a wireless card but it needs for you to have a wireless router.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

oh i need to get it asap then.........to get on here not watch porn....lol


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

:nono: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 18 2006, 10:13 PM~6597215
> *yes it is possable. the psp has a wireless card but it needs for you to have a wireless router.
> *


there aint no wireless card in it. 

you need a wirless g router from radio shack '$6O'
and dsl.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guys pissed


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 19 2006, 08:34 AM~6598256
> *lil guys pissed
> *


 :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 19 2006, 09:09 AM~6598390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hop u piece of shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 19 2006, 09:09 AM~6598390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 19 2006, 09:09 AM~6598390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool. congrats.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

everyones mad


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 19 2006, 10:09 AM~6598390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CUTTYS MAGICAL POWERS ARE USELESS.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

maybe next time


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 19 2006, 03:11 PM~6599783
> *CUTTYS MAGICAL POWERS ARE USELESS.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:wave: hey ! allll they way from maryland!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 19 2006, 05:53 PM~6600279
> *:wave: hey ! allll they way from maryland!!
> *


HUH?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

*CUTTY DA LAS NALGAS!!!!!!!!!!!* :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics mad


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 19 2006, 05:00 PM~6600303
> *HUH?
> *


X2


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

she went to maryland fools


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

SHES GOT FAMILY OVER THERE


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics sad now


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

T

E

A

M
C A L I.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thats right


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What was the guy asking you?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2006, 10:15 PM~6601934
> *What was the guy asking you?
> *


HOW LONG HE'S BEEN INTO MEN AND WHEN DID HE FINALLY COME OUT THE CLOSET AND IF HE WAS STIL AVAILABLE BASIC STUFF LIKE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 19 2006, 09:17 PM~6601953
> *HOW LONG HE'S BEEN INTO MEN AND WHEN DID HE FINALLY COME OUT THE CLOSET AND IF HE WAS STIL AVAILABLE BASIC STUFF LIKE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Did they ask him, "Why did it take you 9 months to finally chrome the forks?" :dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 19 2006, 06:23 PM~6600431
> *she went to maryland fools
> *


 :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 19 2006, 10:09 AM~6598390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your bike looks like crap next to danny's lol jk bro congrats............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

everyone is just haten becuse im starting to blow up


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 20 2006, 05:15 PM~6606669
> *everyone is just haten becuse im starting to blow up
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

especilly lil guy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 20 2006, 05:21 PM~6606709
> *especilly lil guy
> *


:roflmao:


your mad cause your gona get 2nd place semi when i bust out.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

well see bout that one goofball


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sure.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 20 2006, 06:15 PM~6606669
> *everyone is just haten becuse im starting to blow up
> *


I NEVER HATE ESPECIALLY ON MY CLUB MEMBER  GOOD JOB SON :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 20 2006, 07:21 PM~6607075
> *I NEVER HATE ESPECIALLY ON MY CLUB MEMBER  GOOD JOB SON  :biggrin:
> *


thats fam


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 20 2006, 05:15 PM~6606669
> *everyone is just haten becuse im starting to blow up
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2006, 07:23 PM~6607087
> *:uh:
> *


the biggest hater :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 20 2006, 06:23 PM~6607091
> *the biggest hater  :0
> *


So someone talks to you at a show on camera and your elvis???


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2006, 07:26 PM~6607106
> *So someone talks to you at a show on camera and your elvis???
> *


no but its koo to finally get some exposure :uh:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2006, 06:26 PM~6607106
> *So someone talks to you at a show on camera and your elvis???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2006, 07:26 PM~6607106
> *So someone talks to you at a show on camera and your elvis???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 20 2006, 06:27 PM~6607114
> *no but its koo to finally get some exposure  :uh:
> *


maybe cause it was next to dannys thats why they talked to you


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 20 2006, 07:29 PM~6607128
> *maybe cause it was next to dannys thats why they talked to you
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

naw not really


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 20 2006, 06:30 PM~6607139
> *naw not really
> *


or did u get on your knees and beg to be on the video


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 20 2006, 06:27 PM~6607114
> *no but its koo to finally get some exposure  :uh:
> *


Thats fine but dont turn it into something bigger then what it is.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 20 2006, 07:32 PM~6607146
> *or did u get on your knees and beg to be on the video
> *


my number 1 hater :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 20 2006, 06:33 PM~6607163
> *my number 1 hater  :uh:
> *


Why are you hatin on casper? HATER!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2006, 07:35 PM~6607178
> *Why are you hatin on casper? HATER!!!!!!
> *


hes haten on me fool :uh:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 20 2006, 06:37 PM~6607192
> *hes haten on me fool  :uh:
> *


ur doing the same :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 20 2006, 06:37 PM~6607192
> *hes haten on me fool  :uh:
> *


Its cause you started it.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for cryin out loud


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FOR PETES SAKE


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul is excited


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SHEESH!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

w/e


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

more hater talk...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

chimmy christ


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

JIMINNY CRICKET


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

son of a gun


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

STOP FUCKIN UP THE THREAD!!

AND CUTTY NO ONE IS HATING ON YOU. YOU JUST THINK YOUR THE SHIT.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 20 2006, 08:07 PM~6607361
> *STOP FUCKIN UP THE THREAD!!
> 
> AND CUTTY NO ONE IS HATING ON YOU. YOU JUST THINK YOUR THE SHIT.
> *


now u are hating :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

you mean telling the truth?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 20 2006, 06:29 PM~6607128
> *maybe cause it was next to dannys thats why they talked to you
> *


i was gona say that too.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2006, 07:09 PM~6607379
> *you mean telling the truth?
> *


for real dam cutty think hes a heroe or sum shit.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy is mad


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 20 2006, 07:09 PM~6607377
> *now u are hating :uh:
> *


NO BITCH.

I ACTUALY LIKE YOUR BIKES.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ok about time


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

CUTTYS PISSED. HE LOGED OFF. :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 20 2006, 07:14 PM~6607425
> *ok about time
> *


i only like green warrior. thats it.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

oh great now ur haten on my others


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

LOWNED 83 CUTTY


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 20 2006, 07:17 PM~6607454
> *oh great now ur haten on my others
> *


im not hating. your other bikes are alright.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

HATER!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

100 PAGES !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cutty got mad and started waching the oc.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im in chat u *** somthing u will never see on that wack psp


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK CHAT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 20 2006, 07:38 PM~6607622
> *im in chat u *** somthing u will never see on that wack psp
> *


shut up bitch you act like i care!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy is mad


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 20 2006, 07:22 PM~6607511
> *cutty got mad and started waching the oc.
> *


Hey! i wtch the OC! :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 20 2006, 08:38 PM~6607622
> *im in chat u *** somthing u will never see on that wack psp
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

fuck cutty!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 20 2006, 07:22 PM~6607503
> *100 PAGES !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

great


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 22 2006, 12:38 AM~6616062
> *ttt.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wtf i do?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 22 2006, 12:04 PM~6618060
> *wtf i do?
> *


Nothing !!!!! That's my point, go to school ya damn fool :twak:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

its thanksgiving break. :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAM.... :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TEAM CALI!!!!4RUM THA LO*LYSTICS FAMILY!.(JUST SAYING IT NOW CUZ IM NOT GONA B ON HERE 2MORRO!)


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 22 2006, 04:51 PM~6619827
> *its thanksgiving break. :uh:
> *


I know, but you've been on ****** vacation all year long :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

From the REGAL KING :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what are you doing today edmond.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 23 2006, 11:05 AM~6624140
> *what are you doing today edmond.
> *


I WAS GOING TO GO OVER TO VALLEJO, BUT DROOPS IS ACTIN LIKE A GIRL AND DISSIN' :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 10:12 AM~6624178
> *I WAS GOING TO GO OVER TO VALLEJO, BUT DROOPS IS ACTIN LIKE A GIRL AND DISSIN'  :0
> *


word? whats he sayin?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 10:12 AM~6624178
> *I WAS GOING TO GO OVER TO VALLEJO, BUT DROOPS IS ACTIN LIKE A GIRL AND DISSIN'  :0
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGiViN .♥ NENA


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> HAPPY THANKSGiViN .


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> > HAPPY THANKSGiViN .
> 
> 
> 
> what


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Tease your a tease plain and simple.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 12:01 PM~6624445
> *Tease your a tease plain and simple.
> *


word?


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2006, 11:12 AM~6624183
> *word? whats he sayin?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 11:01 AM~6624445
> *Tease your a tease plain and simple.
> *


stop fucking hating already. i didnt do shit to you


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 23 2006, 12:37 PM~6624637
> *stop fucking hating already. i didnt do shit to you
> *


stop yelling sexy


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Nov 23 2006, 11:38 AM~6624640
> *stop yelling sexy
> *


im not yellin. and i aint mad, im just saying. if i didnt do shit to u , why u gonna try and say shit to me?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hes a true hater. Hes gotta hate 365 days a year. Never takes a vacation from that shit.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2006, 11:39 AM~6624647
> *Hes a true hater. Hes gotta hate 365 days a year. Never takes a vacation from that shit.
> *


lol. happy thanksgiving rauL!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 23 2006, 11:41 AM~6624656
> *lol. happy thanksgiving rauL!
> *


Have a good one.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 23 2006, 11:37 AM~6624637
> *stop fucking hating already. i didnt do shit to you
> *


how is he hating?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

comon guys leave my girl nena alone


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2006, 12:39 PM~6624647
> *Hes a true hater. Hes gotta hate 365 days a year. Never takes a vacation from that shit.
> *


:uh: please don't give me dat shit, 1st off it aint hatin when the shit I say is true, your the hater, you hate rap, you hate rappers, you hate the bay, you hate the bridge, you hate hate hate hate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just express my opinions more then most people.




As for Nena, I'm talkin bout how you come on here to tease these kids, you know about 5 of em like you and you keep leading them on, if you don't like them then tell them be upfront, but nooooo you like the attention so you continue to flirt :uh:














Happy thanksgiving


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 23 2006, 12:51 PM~6624720
> *comon guys leave my girl nena alone
> *


:wave:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 11:52 AM~6624728
> *:uh: please don't give me dat shit, 1st off it aint hatin when the shit I say is true, your the hater, you hate rap, you hate rappers, you hate the bay, you hate the bridge, you hate hate hate hate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just express my opinions more then most people.
> ...


wow, dont speak on it if u dont know shit okay. first of all, who gives a FUCK if i flirt? i aint held down okay. and 2ndly, i HAVE told people like cutty no okay, and that d0nt fuckin stop him from tryin shit. aiight, i see him around town cuz he works by where i fucking live and go to skool. so what the fuck.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 23 2006, 11:47 AM~6624709
> *how is he hating?
> *


como no


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 11:52 AM~6624728
> *:uh: please don't give me dat shit, 1st off it aint hatin when the shit I say is true, your the hater, you hate rap, you hate rappers, you hate the bay, you hate the bridge, you hate hate hate hate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just express my opinions more then most people.
> ...


1. If I dont like a certain kind of music then Im a hater right? I cant be human and pick what kind of music I listen to? Have fun kicking it with your homie Hitler. 

2. I dont dislike the bay area. Thats proposterous. 

3. Calling Nena a tease is not nice and this is what this discussion is all about. Nothing else. 

4. Your just so confused. I worry about you homie. You only express one emotion. Anger. 

5. Please direct your anger in this direction. 
http://www.myspace.com/lowridermagazines


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

.....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 23 2006, 12:58 PM~6624750
> *wow, dont speak on it if u dont know shit okay. first of all, who gives a FUCK if i flirt? i aint held down okay. and 2ndly, i HAVE told people like cutty no okay, and that d0nt fuckin stop him from tryin shit. aiight, i see him around town cuz he works by where i fucking live and go to skool. so what the fuck.
> *


WoW what kind of female uses that kind of language? That's a big :barf: obviously you wernt brought up with respect.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 12:03 PM~6624774
> *WoW what kind of female uses that kind of language? That's a big :barf: obviously you wernt brought up with respect.
> *


you know what, you are nobody to judge me okay. if i cuss, i choose to, i know how to be respectful, but if you dont respect me, dont expect me to respect you okay.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn+Nov 23 2006, 11:38 AM~6624640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if your not a tease then why dont you say something to him?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 23 2006, 12:05 PM~6624780
> *if your not a tease then why dont you say something to him?
> *


Sabes que, yo ya le he dicho que no. No me importa si me crees o no. No te metas, no es asunto tuyo. perdon que te lo diga, pero ya me tienen arta


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2006, 01:00 PM~6624757
> *1. If I dont like a certain kind of music then Im a hater right? I cant be human and pick what kind of music I listen to? Have fun kicking it with your homie Hitler.
> 
> 2. I dont dislike the bay area. Thats proposterous.
> ...


You talk down on the kind of music you don't like, you don't just say you dislike rap music, 2nd of all my anger is only when people say or do things that are extreme, and 3rd nena is a tease, I know one of the guys on here really likes her, and she dosnt just be upfront with him she continues the teaseing, I thinks that's not nice.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 12:07 PM~6624786
> *You talk down on the kind of music you don't like, you don't just say you dislike rap music, 2nd of all my anger is only when people say or do things that are extreme, and 3rd nena is a tease, I know one of the guys on here really likes her, and she dosnt just be upfront with him she continues the teaseing, I thinks that's not nice.
> *


Hey great job! I wont talk to lil guy no more because you think im a tease! Great! 
Nice one.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 23 2006, 01:04 PM~6624777
> *you know what, you are nobody to judge me okay. if i cuss, i choose to, i know how to be respectful, but if you dont respect me, dont expect me to respect you okay.
> *


I'm not asking you to respect me at all, if you cuss and your a young girl you dissrespecting yourself noone else. :uh:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 12:10 PM~6624798
> *I'm not asking you to respect me at all, if you cuss and your a young girl you dissrespecting yourself noone else.  :uh:
> *


No, im not dissrepecting myself. You have no room to speak and shit that doesnt concern you at all


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

HAHAHAHHA THIS IS SUM FUNNY SHIT WE NEED ..JERRY! JERYY! JERRY! JERRY! JERYY!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 23 2006, 01:08 PM~6624793
> *Hey great job! I wont talk to lil guy no more because you think im a tease! Great!
> Nice one.
> *


Great job :thumbsup: I never even said Lil' Guy you did, ahahahahaha so you selfOWNED yourself child, see your pretty much saying you've been teasing Lil' Guy because it came from you :roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 12:14 PM~6624812
> *Great job :thumbsup: I never even said Lil' Guy you did, ahahahahaha so you selfOWNED yourself child, see your pretty much saying you've been teasing Lil' Guy because it came from you :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: wow , who the fuck else? i talk to little guy, and i know you two talk, and you know what? yu dunno what weve talked about or anything. so why dont you fucking stop tryin to get into shit that d0nt concer yer ass at ALL. aiight?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

AND THIS IS TEAM CALI TOPIC!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Nov 23 2006, 01:13 PM~6624810
> *HAHAHAHHA THIS IS SUM FUNNY SHIT WE NEED ..JERRY! JERYY! JERRY! JERRY! JERYY!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

you dont even fucking know me. pinches gueys estes


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

BWHAHAHAHAHA GUEYES ESTE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 23 2006, 01:15 PM~6624815
> *:uh: wow , who the fuck else? i talk to little guy, and i know you two talk, and you know what? yu dunno what weve talked about or anything. so why dont you fucking stop tryin to get into shit that d0nt concer yer ass at ALL. aiight?
> *


Pathetic, but you know what go ahead do what you do, its all good karma's a bitch.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 12:18 PM~6624833
> *Pathetic, but you know what go ahead do what you do, its all good karma's a bitch.
> *


how the fuck would u know what i "do" and dont do?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

STFU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 23 2006, 12:26 PM~6624866
> *STFU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


o si muy chingon. lol jk.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Nov 23 2006, 12:15 PM~6624816
> *AND THIS IS TEAM CALI TOPIC!!!!!!!!
> *


sup foo were you been at.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 23 2006, 01:26 PM~6624870
> *o si muy chingon. lol jk.
> *


TU SABES MIJA


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 04:29 PM~6624879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's what I call a Thanksgiving dinner!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

THEE OFICIAL TEAM HATERS TOPIC.


WE NEED A NEW TEAM CALI TOPIC CAUSE THIS ONE IS FUCKED.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 12:10 PM~6624798
> *I'm not asking you to respect me at all, if you cuss and your a young girl you dissrespecting yourself noone else.  :uh:
> *


Bro, get a life. You have nothing better to do then to judge and criticize nena? :nono:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 23 2006, 01:54 PM~6625004
> *THEE OFICIAL TEAM HATERS TOPIC.
> WE NEED A NEW TEAM CALI TOPIC CAUSE THIS ONE IS FUCKED.
> *


Shut up :twak: can't take the heat get yo' ass out da kitchen


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 23 2006, 01:54 PM~6625004
> *THEE OFICIAL TEAM HATERS TOPIC.
> WE NEED A NEW TEAM CALI TOPIC CAUSE THIS ONE IS FUCKED.
> *


Shut up :twak: can't take the heat get yo' ass out da kitchen


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2006, 01:59 PM~6625038
> *Bro, get a life. You have nothing better to do then to judge and criticize nena?  :nono:
> *


I'm not criticizing shit, its the truth yall just mad cuz its the truth, I have a life and I could really say something fucked up but aint going to go to your level raul.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:biggrin: cant deny it, people love nena.
so stop hatin already!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 23 2006, 01:54 PM~6625004
> *THEE OFICIAL TEAM HATERS TOPIC.
> WE NEED A NEW TEAM CALI TOPIC CAUSE THIS ONE IS FUCKED.
> *


NO THIS IS THE ''FUCKIN IDIOTS FUCKED UP THIS TOPIC'' TOPIC


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 23 2006, 12:50 PM~6624981
> *TU SABES MIJA
> *


lol pa que sepan


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 01:01 PM~6625045
> *Shut up :twak: can't take the heat get yo' ass out da kitchen
> *


whatever *****.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 23 2006, 02:07 PM~6625093
> *whatever *****.
> *


***** you da one talking shit :twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 01:05 PM~6625065
> *I'm not criticizing shit, its the truth yall just mad cuz its the truth, I have a life and I could really say something fucked up but aint going to go to your level raul.
> *


If you have something to say to me call me 916-346-0403 or let me know where we can meet and you can tell me to my face.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy+Nov 23 2006, 01:07 PM~6625093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OCHET!! :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2006, 02:10 PM~6625112
> *If you have something to say to me call me 916-346-0403 or let me know where we can meet and you can tell me to my face.
> *


  THATS HOW IT SHOULD BE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 01:10 PM~6625110
> ****** you da one talking shit :twak:
> *


your the one talking shit to me.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 23 2006, 02:06 PM~6625079
> *:biggrin: cant deny it, people love nena.
> so stop hatin already!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 23 2006, 02:06 PM~6625079
> *:biggrin: cant deny it, people love nena.
> so stop hatin already!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 01:13 PM~6625131
> *:roflmao:
> *


what, u gunna try to say people d0nt love me now?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

regal king just wants the attention.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 23 2006, 01:16 PM~6625144
> *regal king just wants the attention.
> *


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im out fuck this.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 23 2006, 01:18 PM~6625157
> *im out fuck this.
> *


no te enojes !


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 10:12 AM~6624178
> *I WAS GOING TO GO OVER TO VALLEJO, BUT DROOPS IS ACTIN LIKE A GIRL AND DISSIN'  :0
> *


what in the fuck is this? ***** u act like u dont got my fuckin number :uh: please dont ever...EVER call me out like this again.. :uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

HI NENA :wave:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Nov 23 2006, 01:23 PM~6625179
> *HI NENA :wave:
> *


hello ! :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2006, 02:10 PM~6625112
> *If you have something to say to me call me 916-346-0403 or let me know where we can meet and you can tell me to my face.
> *


I called at 1:37pm guess your busy being that its thanksgiving and all hit me up whenever you have a chance.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All I know is that TEAM CALI LIVES ON!!!!


----------

